# Borealis Sea Storm (prototype)



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone see this prototype on Borealis FB page? Looks somewhat similar to the Prometheus Sailfish model from a few years back.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10158196384045327&set=gm.1062587000536126&type=3&theater

316L stainless steel case
movement : Automatic NH35
diameter excluding crown: 41.50mm
case length (12:6) : 49.00mm
lug width : 20.00mm
water resistance: 300m
bezel: double domed sapphire 
lume variants: BGW9 fine grade, C3 X1 grade, Old Radium (vintage lume)


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Big maybe depending on the price, I had the Sail Fish before and I found the lugs to be a bit too long. and the Logo Font seems too big or doesn't really match on the Dial.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the fact that it's an Blancain Homage....But a few things seem to be a little off. Bezel seems to be a little too bulbous, font seems to be a little too large.

I'm intrigued though...Especially if it's affordable. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Much prefer the look of the Sea Storm though maybe a bit too much of a Fifty Fathoms vibe going on.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

I used to love everything lumed, and now I kind of grew out of it and find lumed bezels 'tacky' which is a shame, as it is becoming almost impossible for a microbrand to make a diver watch without the fully lumed bezel!

But it is just me, and I understand people who find it cool as I, like I said, used to be one 

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impoverished (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm always hunting a nice fifty fathoms homage, this looks pretty promising but I can't get behind that dial typeface and how it doesn't match that on the bezel.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Marrin said:


> I used to love everything lumed, and now I kind of grew out of it and find lumed bezels 'tacky' which is a shame, as it is becoming almost impossible for a microbrand to make a diver watch without the fully lumed bezel!
> 
> But it is just me, and I understand people who find it cool as I, like I said, used to be one
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


I agree. It is tacky.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Marrin said:


> I used to love everything lumed, and now I kind of grew out of it and find lumed bezels 'tacky' which is a shame, as it is becoming almost impossible for a microbrand to make a diver watch without the fully lumed bezel!
> 
> But it is just me, and I understand people who find it cool as I, like I said, used to be one
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


Really? I love lume, the more the better! Its not a diver without lume!!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

I'll bite @$200. Anyone elses with me? Lol


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

ZASKAR36 said:


> I love the fact that it's an Blancain Homage....But a few things seem to be a little off. Bezel seems to be a little too bulbous, font seems to be a little too large.
> 
> I'm intrigued though...Especially if it's affordable.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Agree with all of this.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ay first glance it looks pretty nice to me. Interested to see the final product and price


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Haven't we seen this before










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

They are pumping out the homages like it's going out of style.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here is a lume shot. C3 X1.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

This could be a good BFF fix for me. Was eyeing on Sailfish but since out of production can't get it new. Again depends on price and final rendering 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Are they going to make one w/o that HEINOUS date window I wanna know?


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Great size. The lume shot looks like a different dial font. I had a sailfish and sold it because it was too big.


----------



## mf1tym (Dec 21, 2016)

Marrin said:


> I used to love everything lumed, and now I kind of grew out of it and find lumed bezels 'tacky' which is a shame, as it is becoming almost impossible for a microbrand to make a diver watch without the fully lumed bezel!
> 
> But it is just me, and I understand people who find it cool as I, like I said, used to be one
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


OMG, I thought I was the only one!!! Good to know there are other like minds around. Was afraid to speak up about this. LOL But then again, preference and taste changes.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh yeah ! Can't wait for this one ! I don't wanna spend Helson money to get this Blancpain look and I wasn't too crazy about the dial on the Sailfish. The 44mm Uchronos Aqualung was more my size but that thing ended up looking hideous. 

I need a mesh for this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> Oh yeah ! Can't wait for this one ! I don't wanna spend Helson money to get this Blancpain look and I wasn't too crazy about the dial on the Sailfish. The 44mm Uchronos Aqualung was more my size but that thing ended up looking hideous.
> 
> I need a mesh for this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah those looked great on drawings but I saw them posted as they arrived and maybe it's just me but I really dislike the vintage lume shade they ended up with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Oh yeah ! Can't wait for this one ! I don't wanna spend Helson money to get this Blancpain look and I wasn't too crazy about the dial on the Sailfish. The 44mm Uchronos Aqualung was more my size but that thing ended up looking hideous.
> 
> I need a mesh for this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also haven't been able to bring myself to spring for the skindiver. Came close during the holiday sale, but got the turtle instead. I'm in if it's the usual borealis value pricing.

I couldn't go for the uchronos as the guy behind it rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I enjoy seeing any new FF homages and interpretations of the style. Looking forward to checking out the Sea Storm when released.

Fifty Fathoms homages


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ Do you have a side by side pics comparing the Sailfish to the Skindiver? Which gen is your skin diver as I think the latest one is bit smaller?


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

philskywalker said:


> Really? I love lume, the more the better! Its not a diver without lume!!


Don't get me wrong I love lume as long as it helps to make the watch more legible, as that is what a diver should be, legible at all conditions! The all lumed bezel just makes things look complicated in the dark! I personally find that it decreases in legibility, I mean which looks more legible to you, especially when you want to see the time at a glance?

this:



Radar1 said:


> View attachment 10631994


or these:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^^ Do you have a side by side pics comparing the Sailfish to the Skindiver? Which gen is your skin diver as I think the latest one is bit smaller?


Photos would be deceiving as my older Skindiver is a bit different than the new ones sold now.

Think the new version 4.0 Helson Skindiver is 1mm smaller L2L at 51mm and 20mm lugs.

Mine in the photo is Version 3.0 with the bigger case (22mm lugs) and a Miyota 9015. Older versions had the 2824.

The new Bronze Skindiver also has the 2824, while the steel V.4 has the 9015.

http://helsonwatches.com/skindiver.php


----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

Interesting if this blancpain homage is not too big for one time ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Yup, this Borealis Sea Storm is likely going to be the one, and only one preorder watch for me this year. 

Just curious about 2 things now, drilled lugs and total thickness.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Marrin said:


> Don't get me wrong I love lume as long as it helps to make the watch more legible, as that is what a diver should be, legible at all conditions! The all lumed bezel just makes things look complicated in the dark! I personally find that it decreases in legibility,


I really agree .....

I don't really appreciate full lumed bezel indices, and would much rather just have the lumed triangle or pip at the twelve o'clock.

I find that to my older eyes, the fully lumed indices really do appear very confusing at times, needing a much longer look at the watch !

I don't have this issue with just the lumed pip or triangle, at all.

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

poisonwazthecure said:


> The lume shot looks like a different dial font.


The lume shot is of a different dial, and it is the C3 X1 version.

I checked with Carlos, the dial in the pic has the Old Radium vintage lume .... which I think looks pretty good !



TheGanzman said:


> Are they going to make one w/o that HEINOUS date window I wanna know?


Yes, there will be both date and no-date versions available.

Regards,


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 10629466











I wouldn't call it a homage. They look nothing alike.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

This pic makes it a done deal for me. YES, PLEASE ! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Watches503 said:


> This pic makes it a done deal for me. YES, PLEASE !
> https://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> Me too - MAYbe...
> ...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

...additionally, as someone who has owned SEVERAL Fifty Fathoms homages, the ones with that "puffy" bezel insert were prone to scraping same on doorways, etc. - the bezel insert is MUCH more prone to damage IMHO on watches with this feature. With my Helson Skin Divers, the domed SAPPHIRE crystal takes "the hit", and is MUCH more impervious to damage; just my .02...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Since we are talking about the different FF homages, i rather liked this one










I think sold out though

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

TheGanzman said:


> Watches503 said:
> 
> 
> > This pic makes it a done deal for me. YES, PLEASE !
> ...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

A few more angles of this beauty 

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impoverished (Mar 17, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> This pic makes it a done deal for me. YES, PLEASE !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this I can get with


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lots of new pics on their FB page. No mention of thickness, which looks quite significant from profile pics. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm not fan of the hands and the huge bezel numbers, but it's a nice watch

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

debasercl said:


> I'm not fan of the hands and the huge bezel numbers, but it's a nice watch
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Agreed! It reminds me of the new Chevrolet & Ford lettering/grille logos - Big, Bigger, JUST right!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Latest update from Borealis forum :

QUOTE

Design is firm as is and won't be changed.

Watch specs:
316L stainless steel case
movement : Automatic NH35
diameter excluding crown: 41.50mm
case length (12:6) : 49.00mm
lug width : 20.00mm
water resistance: 300m
total thickness: 14.15mm
bezel: double domed sapphire 
lume variants: BGW9 fine grade, C3 X1 grade, Old Radium (vintage lume)

UNQUOTE

Yup, I'm in on this.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> A few more angles of this beauty


The bezel looks like it's made for this fella









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Giggo said:


> The bezel looks like it's made for this fella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's a common problem with domed sapphire bezel insert.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

I need to see this side by side with the Cascais


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Latest update from Borealis forum :
> 
> QUOTE
> 
> ...


Any mention on the price?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm guessing preorders will be sub $400


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

petalz said:


> Any mention on the price?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, not yet. But definitely not US$500 & above.

My guess is around $300 - $350 range. But I could be wrong.

Of course, if preorder price is lower than my guess, then I'm happy by being wrong. :-d


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm hoping below $350. Bummer that the design is firm and no steel bracelet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

petalz said:


> I'm hoping below $350. Bummer that the design is firm and no steel bracelet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

petalz said:


> Bummer that the design is firm and no steel bracelet


I don't think the BFF model that this is a homage to, or any of the other earlier BFF models ever came with a bracelet. Bracelets only came out with the newer versions.

Regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 10640962
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it a homage. They look nothing alike.


It is actually meant to homage the earlier Military versions of the BFF, as used by the French and US navies.










The model in your pic is one of the much newer versions, hence the ladder hands in the Borealis version.

Regards,


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

I think at Borealis need a logo designer. Font changing could be a good beginning.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

It looks thicker than 14.15 but maybe the somewhat odd side design of the bezel contributes to that with the flat surface below upper machined indents.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just from Borealis forum.







I think it is fine, based on the 2D drawings.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

The lugs look very close to the case and might be an issue for thick straps


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

phlabrooy said:


> It is actually meant to homage the earlier Military versions of the BFF, as used by the French and US navies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish it looked like that!


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

I've been seeing Carlos' preview/teaser images on the Dive Watches Facebook group. Not too keen on the wide font used for the numerals on the 12-3-6-9 dial, but the "civilian" dial with the dot markers looks a whole lot better.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

unfortunately the amateurish logo has always kept me away from this micro


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like a winner and knowing Borealis, it'll be affordable.

I know it's not perfect, but try snagging an original FF at an auction or the $13,000 modern iteration of the Blancpain FF.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like a winner and knowing Borealis, it'll be affordable.

I know it's not perfect, but try snagging an original FF at an auction or the $13,000 modern iteration of the Blancpain FF.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Oh yeah ! Can't wait for this one ! I don't wanna spend Helson money to get this Blancpain look and I wasn't too crazy about the dial on the Sailfish. The 44mm Uchronos Aqualung was more my size but that thing ended up looking hideous.
> 
> I need a mesh for this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not trying to hijack this thread but I am extremely curious: Why do you say that the Uchronos turned out to be hideous? Did you get one? And indeed, what happened to them? I searched and searched but their traces seem to fade after October 2016. There is still a web site that you can supposedly buy them but I feel it may be a bit risky. From the renders at least they seemed (to me) to be a very nice homage to the BB.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

thedius said:


> Not trying to hijack this thread but I am extremely curious: Why do you say that the Uchronos turned out to be hideous? Did you get one? And indeed, what happened to them? I searched and searched but their traces seem to fade after October 2016. There is still a web site that you can supposedly buy them but I feel it may be a bit risky. From the renders at least they seemed (to me) to be a very nice homage to the BB.


Maybe the pics shared at #60 of this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/uchronos-aqua-lung-coming-next-month-september-3490402-6.html is your answer.

At least to me, it was totally a turn off.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Knowing borealis this will be affordable. I had a prometheus sailfish. It was too large for my wrists with the bracelet amongst other things. I had a skindiver, the lugs were too long and I didn't think the fit and finish was consistent with the asking price. 

This thing will be sub 400 for sure. I love my estoril so I will be getting in on this for sure.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Knowing borealis this will be affordable. I had a prometheus sailfish. It was too large for my wrists with the bracelet amongst other things. I had a skindiver, the lugs were too long and I didn't think the fit and finish was consistent with the asking price. 

This thing will be sub 400 for sure. I love my estoril so I will be getting in on this for sure.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Yup, I love my Estorils, a lot.

That's why I made this proposal at Borealis forum. Just a proposal, how about a Fifty Fathoms homage? | Borealis Watch Forum: Open to All WIS and Watch Collectors

Based on the prototype pics, I think it will be a successful campaign. Couldn't wait for the preorder.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

I used to have one of these. It looked the part, it's just that the movement (standard 2824) and fit and finish didn't quite match the other mini brand divers (Steinhart, Halios, Boschett ...)


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

thedius said:


> Not trying to hijack this thread but I am extremely curious: Why do you say that the Uchronos turned out to be hideous? Did you get one? And indeed, what happened to them? I searched and searched but their traces seem to fade after October 2016. There is still a web site that you can supposedly buy them but I feel it may be a bit risky. From the renders at least they seemed (to me) to be a very nice homage to the BB.


The last pictures I shared looked great. I thought I needed it then. I was in love and lusting hard after it. But the pictures I saw of them arriving looked hideous to me. I hope the new owners love it. Maybe I'm partial cus I'm not a fan of most vintage lume pieces I've seen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you for the replies, there is a new thread about the Uchronos now so I will just follow that to see what happens and keep this one to the Borealis.


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

WnS said:


> I used to have one of these. It looked the part, it's just that the movement (standard 2824) and fit and finish didn't quite match the other mini brand divers (Steinhart, Halios, Boschett ...)


Not to slam the brand in any way, and I'm certain they meant to reinterpret the FF design in some way, but those laterally stretched numerals are a mess.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Can't wait to see more of this.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

helson's version is by far the most coherent design now... I like Borealis' watches, but there is something off with the size of the numbers, and, I don't know, the dial seems somehow flat.
Pity.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

beceen said:


> helson's version is by far the most coherent design now... I like Borealis' watches, but there is something off with the size of the numbers, and, I don't know, the dial seems somehow flat.
> Pity.


On the money!


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

beceen said:


> helson's version is by far the most coherent design now... I like Borealis' watches, but there is something off with the size of the numbers, and, I don't know, the dial seems somehow flat.
> Pity.


+1 
Such a shame that he's not open to modify little design details, this could have been a great alternative to the Skindiver.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> A few more angles of this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems there are two different dial fonts. Has anyone seen info on which one is the final or will they keep both?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

daforg said:


> It seems there are two different dial fonts. Has anyone seen info on which one is the final or will they keep both?


There are two different dial versions, the numerals and the dots.

There will be 3 different lume types available for both designs, and both date and no-date versions.

Both will definitely be available.










Regards,


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Still can't get around the fact the brand name is too big and unattractive.

Chris


----------



## debasercl (Mar 27, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> There are two different dial versions, the numerals and the dots.
> 
> There will be 3 different lume types available for both designs, and both date and no-date versions.
> 
> ...


I think he's talking about the dial in the lume shot, the hour numerals are different than the ones in the other pictures.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

For those interested in 12-3-6-9 dial, there are 2 types ...















Notice the font difference and the chapter ring difference?

Anyway, I like both enough to buy both. 

For reference, the original Fifty-Fathoms ...


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

debasercl said:


> I think he's talking about the dial in the lume shot, the hour numerals are different than the ones in the other pictures.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


This is exactly it. I picked it up because I prefer consistency in the fonts.


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> For those interested in 12-3-6-9 dial, there are 2 types ...
> View attachment 10683506
> 
> View attachment 10683538
> ...


Thanks! This helped to clear things up a lot. I dig the first one, which is more faithful to the original FF; second one looks like "maxi" numerals(?!). Haha.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

daforg said:


> This is exactly it. I picked it up because I prefer consistency in the fonts.


My bad.

Didn't realise you were actually referring to the numerals !

Yes, there will be a total of 18 versions offered to begin with. These will then be reduced according to the interest shown in the various versions, during the first two weeks of the pre-order.

So, ultimately not all versions will be produced.

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

calebk said:


> Thanks! This helped to clear things up a lot. I dig the first one, which is more faithful to the original FF; second one looks like "maxi" numerals(?!). Haha.


No problem. I missed out the 2 different 12-3-6-9 dials when I first saw both pictures, and thinking both dials are the same. It was when I read back Carlos's comment about 18 versions of Sea Storm that I later realised the 2 dial's difference,


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 10629682


I think Carlos should have paid more attention to the hands and bezel font size on this one! Borealis has had enough pencil hands for awhile, IMO. Adding minute ticks in the first bezel quadrant would also be an improvement, I think.


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

Ed P. said:


> I think Carlos should have paid more attention to the hands and bezel font size on this one! Borealis has had enough pencil hands for awhile, IMO.


I agree on the bezel font size being out of proportion.

Even so, the modern FF no longer has pencil hands, but I think Carlos' dial designs and handsets speak more to the vintage FF.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't know why, I just like the vintage FF. Therefore pencil hands is a must. :-d

Edit : And absent of sub 5 minutes markers on bezel is also a must, for a proper vintage FF homage.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

The pre-order has opened now. Does anyone know how long they will be taking pre-orders?

Now, which one to choose...??


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

daforg said:


> The pre-order has opened now. Does anyone know how long they will be taking pre-orders?
> 
> Now, which one to choose...??


My decision was made when I saw this. 









I think I'll have to go with bgw9 lume because it'll be the whitest but I'm loving the C3 X1 lume on the Cascais.

I hate that I sold the perfect Squale mesh bracelet for it already, with straight ends, that I had on Estoril.










But I have a few offer 20mm options.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just ordered 3 pieces of Sea Storm. Now the wait begins.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

daforg said:


> The pre-order has opened now. Does anyone know how long they will be taking pre-orders?
> 
> Now, which one to choose...??


Out of the 18 versions, those not preordered within the first 2 weeks will be dropped, if I understand correctly.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Out of the 18 versions, those not preordered within the first 2 weeks will be dropped, if I understand correctly.


Yeah, that's my understanding too ...

Wow! You ordered 3 pieces !!!

Big congrats, bro. I usually don't get more than one of any watch, though. Try to keep them different !

My choice :










Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Yeah, that's my understanding too ...
> 
> Wow! You ordered 3 pieces !!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, bro. Btw, all the 3 are different. 

My 3rd choice is the same as yours.

My 2nd choice ...








My 1st choice ...








One of the 3 might become my daily beater or mod project.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

And I finally ordered the BGW9, no date, no numeral (version A) Sea Storm. And beceause I love BGW9 I also ordered the Blue Porto Santo.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Does anyone know how long will the preorder open?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, probably until either they're sold out or it's no longer "preorder" and it's become "order". With some nuances, though.
What's for sure is that there are two weeks of "open preorder" where all 18 of the variants are available, then what wasn't preordered will be removed from possible options.
There might also be a hike in the prices after a time. But no info on that as far as I know.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

petalz said:


> Does anyone know how long will the preorder open?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably till the delivery date in July 2017.

My guess is Borealis will gradually increase the pricing, till around $400, when the actual shipment of Sea Storm starts.

Again, this is just my guess, based on the past few Borealis projects I had seen.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Thks both pakz and simplewatchman. Do you know what was the initial preorder price for Bull Shark ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

petalz said:


> Thks both pakz and simplewatchman. Do you know what was the initial preorder price for Bull Shark ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Based on my record, $369.

Note that it was based on just render. When the prototypes appears, it went up 1 level. Then when the actual shipment arrives, it went another level.

For Sea Storm, it's different this time because pricing starts from prototype stage now.


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

If history is any predictor, pre-order will probably be open until order is placed to factory. However, when a second prototype is issued then there will be a price hike.

i am having issues with the inclusion of an NH-35, rather than a better quality and higher beat movement. The least of my problems is choosing between C3X1 and BGW9.


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

playinwittime said:


> ...
> i am having issues with the inclusion of an NH-35, rather than a better quality and higher beat movement. The least of my problems is choosing between C3X1 and BGW9.


That's what's holding me back too. Don't get me wrong; the NH35 is a great workhorse, reasonably accurate, reliable and more affordable than the Miyota 9015, but the lower-beat and the second-hand stutter just don't cut it for me.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Excellent looking homage at an excellent preorder price. |> |>

Unfortunately dimensions are a little too small for me.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Thinking about the B1 version with date.

Can't choose between the "C3" and "Old Radium" lume. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Ordered mine. 

The watch has great dimensions and the movement is reasonable. 

It's ok for the wallet to take it a little easier from time to time. 

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Does the C3 X1 look greenish? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

I am not too sure that I can live with the different typefaces on the dial and bezel so I ordered the version A.

The wait begins ...


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> For those interested in 12-3-6-9 dial, there are 2 types ...
> View attachment 10683506
> 
> View attachment 10683538
> ...


Is this orange lume some preproduction one? I would want to get the old radium version, but I hope indices are not so orange as in these photos?

Also, anyone knows if Borealis may decrease the bezel font size? Current one seems way to large, so that it does not even fit within the bezel sapphire.

Wysłane z mojego HTC One_M8 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

beceen said:


> Is this orange lume some preproduction one? I would want to get the old radium version, but I hope indices are not so orange as in these photos?
> 
> Also, anyone knows if Borealis may decrease the bezel font size? Current one seems way to large, so that it does not even fit within the bezel sapphire.
> 
> Wysłane z mojego HTC One_M8 przy użyciu Tapatalka


Don't see actually those two versions on the pre order website : only version A or B...
I prefer version B, as the chapter ring (with 5 to 55) is slimmer IMO.
Regarding color, the old radium lume is more original and give a vintage style less flashy than the white (bgw9) or green (c3) I think...
So I'm gonna pre order this beauty now i think...


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

There is a C version with smaller numbers and basic minute track. Think I'll risk the old radium one, hoping it will look like vintage lume. 

Wysłane z mojego HTC One_M8 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

beceen said:


> There is a C version with smaller numbers and basic minute track. Think I'll risk the old radium one, hoping it will look like vintage lume.


I'm having a hard time seeing the difference between the mock ups of the B and C versions.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Minute markers is all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> Minute markers is all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hour markers as well


----------



## Pinguu (Dec 11, 2015)

Just ordered! not only the first Borealis for me, but also my first pre-order and micro brand purchase!

I choose the A dial as I like it the most, however I like how the B dial has a slightly larger appearance with the bars streching further out.

Felt like I had to go with the date as I know it wouldn't get as much wrist time compared to my date watches, I find it that useful.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

taike said:


> Hour markers as well


You mean the triangles at 12 3 6 9?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> You mean the triangles at 12 3 6 9?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean the fonts on the 12 3 6 9 are different between B and C, as well as the thickness of the hour markers.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Is it possible to make the numbers on the bezel insert smaller? I mean is the design final? On fence but can't decide because of bezel insert.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

beceen said:


> Is this orange lume some preproduction one? I would want to get the old radium version, but I hope indices are not so orange as in these photos?
> 
> Also, anyone knows if Borealis may decrease the bezel font size? Current one seems way to large, so that it does not even fit within the bezel sapphire.
> 
> Wysłane z mojego HTC One_M8 przy użyciu Tapatalka


Yes, the orange lume lume is the preproduction (prototype) one. I think it's likely the final production old radium will look the same.

For bezel font, it look big because of the domed sapphire bezel insert, which acts like a magnifier. If you strip away the bezel insert, it probably will look fine. I'm hoping that Borealis can reduce the font size to compensate this effect too, but I think unlikely they will do that.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DEMO111 said:


> Excellent looking homage at an excellent preorder price. |> |>
> 
> Unfortunately dimensions are a little too small for me.


44x53?too small? You must really enjoy larger watches.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, it's difficult to see the difference between the B and C variants unless you have the photos side by side. I find the C variant to be preferable to the B variant in terms of the size of the dial markers, but neither variant have dial fonts that are a particularly good match for the ones on the bezel.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

calebk said:


> That's what's holding me back too. Don't get me wrong; the NH35 is a great workhorse, reasonably accurate, reliable and more affordable than the Miyota 9015, but the lower-beat and the second-hand stutter just don't cut it for me.


How noticeable will it be having this movement? I've never had an NH35, only the Miyota 9015. The closest I have to an NH35 is a Seiko 7025 on my wrist now (1979 vintage, original) and this runs pretty well.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> 44x53?too small? You must really enjoy larger watches.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


You are confusing size with porto santo. Sea storm is 41.5x48.5


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yes, the orange lume lume is the preproduction (prototype) one. I think it's likely the final production old radium will look the same.
> 
> For bezel font, it look big because of the domed sapphire bezel insert, which acts like a magnifier. If you strip away the bezel insert, it probably will look fine. I'm hoping that Borealis can reduce the font size to compensate this effect too, but I think unlikely they will do that.


I had a peek at the Borealis watch forum, and they seem to have much more of a take it or leave it attitude this time round, and as far as they're concerned, the design is firm.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I believe second-hand stutter usually refers to the delayed action of a second hand that can occur in movements that have an inderect seconds drive like the Miyota 8015. This doesn't apply to the Seiko movement.

I for one prefer a lower beat rate and 21.6k is still used in some high end watches. You get about 25% more power reserve from the same mainspring and have less inherent wear. I also love the aesthetic qualities of a slower beat rate.



calebk said:


> That's what's holding me back too. Don't get me wrong; the NH35 is a great workhorse, reasonably accurate, reliable and more affordable than the Miyota 9015, but the lower-beat and the second-hand stutter just don't cut it for me.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, I just placed a preorder for the Borealis Sea Storm Version A No Date BGW9 Lume.


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

FWIW, I had a hard time discerning the B and C versions. 

The B version has a more elaborate chapter ring with an arrow up top and small numerals every 5 seconds/minutes.

The C version has a simpler chapter ring with just plain markers all around.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

taike said:


> You are confusing size with porto santo. Sea storm is 41.5x48.5


Yes I am thank you.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

calebk said:


> FWIW, I had a hard time discerning the B and C versions.
> 
> The B version has a more elaborate chapter ring with an arrow up top and small numerals every 5 seconds/minutes.
> 
> The C version has a simpler chapter ring with just plain markers all around.


I was about to ask what is the difference between B and C. You just answered my question.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mleok said:


> I had a peek at the Borealis watch forum, and they seem to have much more of a take it or leave it attitude this time round, and as far as they're concerned, the design is firm.


Yea, I know. The tone for this Sea Storm project is set and presented by Carlos this time. Usually, new watches are presented by Maria. But the moment I saw the preorder price, I totally get it. 

Still, Carlos did indicated some minor changes will be made to the actual production. But he didn't say which one. So I'm crossing my fingers. ;-)


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Vadym said:


> I was about to ask what is the difference between B and C. You just answered my question.


I thought the font is also different, smaller in C?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

calebk said:


> FWIW, I had a hard time discerning the B and C versions.
> 
> The B version has a more elaborate chapter ring with an arrow up top and small numerals every 5 seconds/minutes.
> 
> The C version has a simpler chapter ring with just plain markers all around.


Thanks for all the info in this thread and I ordered a C no date BGW9 for my son and a C no date radium for myself. Since I will wear it for weekends and outdoor time I figured the date wasn't critical and I just liked the simplicity of the C dial.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I like the C models best as well. Being a staunch bracelet guy I am conflicted.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

daforg said:


> How noticeable will it be having this movement? I've never had an NH35, only the Miyota 9015. The closest I have to an NH35 is a Seiko 7025 on my wrist now (1979 vintage, original) and this runs pretty well.


Same beats per second but the difference is that the NH35 hacks and winds. I think the 7025 doesn't do either but I'm not 100pct sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

I like the 12-3-6-9 with the smaller numbers but I also like the numbered chapter ring. Argh...


----------



## chuckf1 (May 17, 2010)

Well I went back and forth on all three C1 models with dates. Then forth and back. And finally back and forth again. And the winner was........Borealis Sea Storm Version C1 Date BGW9 Lume. 

Is it July yet?


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> I like the C models best as well. Being a staunch bracelet guy I am conflicted.


+1...So am I

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

mleok said:


> Okay, I just placed a preorder for the Borealis Sea Storm Version A No Date BGW9 Lume.
> 
> View attachment 10726026


+1 but for a C3×1 instead

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Same beats per second but the difference is that the NH35 hacks and winds. I think the 7025 doesn't do either but I'm not 100pct sure.


You're correct on both counts, the 7025 neither hacks nor winds. Thanks for the info, so the NH35 is a basic robust movement, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

I figured "why not?" and ordered version B, no date, BGW9 lume. I really like the quality of my blue Estoril and find the Fifty Fathoms design an interesting one to add to my collection. It beats having yet another Submariner homage. I'm also patiently waiting on the white dial Cascais I ordered last November. The only slight let-down about the Sea Storm to me is the lower beat NH35, but I have that movement in a couple of Deep Blues and Seikos and it works well enough at this price point. It's not that big a deal.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

For those of us who like a date complication, the biggest issue I have with the NH35... the date change takes 2 hours!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> The biggest issue I have with the NH35... the date change takes 2 hours!


Don't stay up so late. Problem solved.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

taike said:


> Don't stay up so late. Problem solved.


LOL!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

taike said:


> Don't stay up so late. Problem solved.


I work overnights.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> I work overnights.


And I have a big mouth. Sorry.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

taike said:


> And I have a big mouth. Sorry.


No worries. I've been staring at the Helson Skindiver since the sale has been on... I still can't justify the six and change.
I love me a 9015 though!

I may just have to bite the bullet and go no date on this one.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^Go with the no date. It is more symmetrical, too.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

2 things that are holding me back from preordering...

That hideous B on the crown (that's the best they can do, really?) .

I much prefer the Helson SkinDiver's flat sapphire bezel. The domed on this one makes the oversized fonts look even bigger.

That price though!!! Very tempting.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

$275 is a great price for a Fifty Fathoms homage with a domed sapphire crystal and domed sapphire bezel. You could almost buy three of them for the $799 I paid a few years ago for the Helson Skindiver with a metal bracelet.


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

househalfman said:


> 2 things that are holding me back from preordering...
> 
> That hideous B on the crown (that's the best they can do, really?) .
> 
> ...


 You could get four 4 Borealises for the price of Helson. Looks like it is a good deal for the price. B could be polished off with a dremel tool. But for under 300$ we expecting to much imho.


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

I wonder how good is old radium lume. Will it last for a few hours? Any experience with this kind of lume?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

One of the biggest reason's I'm considering this one... not only would I pay significantly more for a Helson, 
I'd still be dreaming of the first Skindiver version.. ETA and acrylic.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Vadym said:


> You could get four 4 Borealises for the price of Helson. Looks like it is a good deal for the price. B could be polished off with a dremel tool. But for under 300$ we expecting to much imho.


Well, i also want an ETA 2824-2 on it. This is WUS, of course I'm expecting too much lol.

No, I hear you. Like I said, that price is very tempting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

how green is the C3X1 lume?
I mean in normal day light - is it green also when not lit up?

Please somebody tell me this lume is not so orange as I thought it is; I'm really looking forward to the old radium version:









Also, do we have any proto photos for the C version (smaller numerals/simple minute track)?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

mleok said:


> Okay, it's difficult to see the difference between the B and C variants unless you have the photos side by side. I find the C variant to be preferable to the B variant in terms of the size of the dial markers, but neither variant have dial fonts that are a particularly good match for the ones on the bezel.
> 
> View attachment 10725634
> View attachment 10725642
> View attachment 10725650


The actual Blancpain that this is an homage of doesnt have matching fonts so i find it funny how many people point this out...
its actually very close to the type C dial if people are going for what looks the most like the original.









Personally i prefer the B1 Date Old Radium Lume, but to each their own.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

beceen said:


> how green is the C3X1 lume?
> I mean in normal day light - is it green also when not lit up?
> 
> Please somebody tell me this lume is not so orange as I thought it is; I'm really looking forward to the old radium version:
> ...


Maybe light lime green?








Prototype Version C as below.








All the above are just repeated pics in this thread.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

beceen said:


> how green is the C3X1 lume?
> I mean in normal day light - is it green also when not lit up?
> 
> Please somebody tell me this lume is not so orange as I thought it is; I'm really looking forward to the old radium version:
> ...


That picture is not of the C3 X1. This is C3 X1 green









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

yeah, I know; maybe my wording was not clear - I meant that the old radium lume looks pretty orange.
thanks for posting C3X1 photo.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Maybe light lime green?
> View attachment 10729018
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting, couldn't find the right picture.
This is C version with C3X1 lume, right?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Any one on the fence, I'm really pumped to get 3 Sea Storm prototypes in a few hours or Friday. Depends if my mother in law is watching my daughter at her house or mine. 

If I get them tomorrow night after work, I promise to take a bunch of pics ASAP on Friday, since I'm off. I'm really excited for to share them, along with the Porto Santos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

beceen said:


> thanks for posting, couldn't find the right picture.
> This is C version with C3X1 lume, right?


Yes.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

beceen said:


> thanks for posting, couldn't find the right picture.
> This is C version with C3X1 lume, right?


SimpleWatchMan beat me to it...
i notice though that the bezel doesnt seem to be that same green so it makes me wonder if it will match in the real thing?

Lume shots they show seem to suggest that bezel lume is green when glowing but weaker than the dial and hands...
maybe its C1 or whatever the lesser version of C3X1 is?

anyways the different colors throw it off to my eye...
even if it matched like the graphic in their store i am still not a huge fan of that green.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

This picture is from page 1 of this thread. Would you guys know the lume on this piece?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Alpineboy said:


> This picture is from page 1 of this thread. Would you guys know the lume on this piece?


If you mean the very first pic then that is old radium lume


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Millbarge said:


> If you mean the very first pic then that is old radium lume


Yes, I meant the very first picture. In which case the old radium lume does not look too orange; just right.

Thanks!


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Yeah that first pic is what sold me and so i just placed my preorder for the Version B1 Date Old Radium Lume...
that was my gut feeling and then my wife picked it out of the 18 versions...
and now the long wait begins.

Really i hope i just forget about it and then have an awesome surprise in a couple months.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> SimpleWatchMan beat me to it...
> i notice though that the bezel doesnt seem to be that same green so it makes me wonder if it will match in the real thing?
> 
> Lume shots they show seem to suggest that bezel lume is green when glowing but weaker than the dial and hands...
> ...


Nah, it is just the amount of C3 X1 lume can be apply or print underneath the dome sapphire bezel is very thin. That's why the lume on dial and hands will always look brighter, as they are thicker.

Imho, it's a common problem for any lumed sapphire bezel insert. It will be awesome if someone can make lumed sapphire bezel insert as bright as the dial and hands lume.

Theoretically, it can be done. But practically, the sapphire bezel will look butt ugly thick. :-d


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Nah, it is just the amount of C3 X1 lume can be apply or print underneath the dome sapphire bezel is very thin. That's why the lume on dial and hands will always look brighter, as they are thicker.
> 
> Imho, it's a common problem for any lumed sapphire bezel insert. It will be awesome if someone can make lumed sapphire bezel insert as bright as the dial and hands lume.
> 
> Theoretically, it can be done. But practically, the sapphire bezel will look butt ugly thick. :-d


That makes sense, 
also makes me more sure that i prefer the overall yellowed/orangey look of the old radium cuz i feel like it wouldn't age at the same rate anyways...
or the pure white of the BGW9 versions.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

great! I'll try to restrain myself and wait for your input then



Watches503 said:


> Any one on the fence, I'm really pumped to get 3 Sea Storm prototypes in a few hours or Friday. Depends if my mother in law is watching my daughter at her house or mine.
> 
> If I get them tomorrow night after work, I promise to take a bunch of pics ASAP on Friday, since I'm off. I'm really excited for to share them, along with the Porto Santos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Version B No Date Old Radium ordered!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Millbarge said:


> Yeah that first pic is what sold me and so i just placed my preorder for the Version B1 Date Old Radium Lume...


Yup, same here !

Took one look at that first pic, even without seeing any of the others yet, and knew that was what I wanted ! Except I went with the No-date version.

Checked with Carlos about which was the one he was wearing in that shot, and he replied it was the Old Radium.

So, ...

Regards,


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Millbarge said:


> The actual Blancpain that this is an homage of doesnt have matching fonts so i find it funny how many people point this out...
> its actually very close to the type C dial if people are going for what looks the most like the original.
> 
> Personally i prefer the B1 Date Old Radium Lume, but to each their own.


That's true, but if the goal was to approximate the original, then they should have used the dial fonts from Version B on the bezel in combination with the Version C dial.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

mleok said:


> That's true, but if the goal was to approximate the original, then they should have used the dial fonts from Version B on the bezel in combination with the Version C dial.


Well that's we're the art of homage comes in. Otherwise it crosses that faint sometimes imperceptible line of replica and loses the charm.

I think the point was that the non-matching numerals are ok; enough to be present in the original piece.

Can't wait to see more pics of this baby!!!

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

I see that the typefaces are different in the original but they do not seem incongruent but in this version it just doesnt work, for me. So version A for me.

But to each his own. Dont let others' opinions detract anything about this watch for you.

Peace


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

I am in!
- with...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Internal debate between the Richard Legrand offering and the new Borealis. Some similarities, and differences. Similar price point, with the Odyssea offering a SS bracelet.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I got in with A, bgw9 with date. I really like C version but the white covered date cut-out is turnoff for me just messes up the balanced look.

Can someone has a membership on borealis forum suggest reducing the font size on bezel insert? Although they stated design is final it is not a big adjustment.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Internal debate between the Richard Legrand offering and the new Borealis. Some similarities, and differences. Similar price point, with the Odyssea offering a SS bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 10734826
> 
> ...


Haha yea. The rl is like the modern version of the fff. Anyway, I backed this project and am debating whether if I should pre order the borealis too


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

watchninja123 said:


> Haha yea. The rl is like the modern version of the fff. Anyway, I backed this project and am debating whether if I should pre order the borealis too


Brilliant WIS solution! When in doubt, buy both. |>


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Brilliant WIS solution! When in doubt, buy both. |>


You give such bad advice! I like it. "debating which version to order"


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

watchninja123 said:


> You give such bad advice! I like it. "debating which version to order"


It's called a Support Group. Lol.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

*What happens if I pop into the Dive Watch forum*

Just paid the 50% deposit on the Version C No date C3 X1 lume

This will be my 3rd go around with a 50 Fathoms homage; Had the MKII Stingray; Helson Skin Diver and now this one.










I have to stop coming to WUS!! :-s:-do|


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Vadym said:


> I wonder how good is old radium lume. Will it last for a few hours? Any experience with this kind of lume?


Yea a few hours is about max but as good as it looks & the price just head over to Deep Blue & grab a Daynight Diver if it's lume you need.Then enjoy the big B during the day & T100 at night!!!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Well since the Uchronus turned out to be a dead end,& even though I swore NOT to support PreOrders, I'm in for Index/No Date/Old Radium!


----------



## rwbug (Jun 29, 2014)

Hard to choose, but I ended up ordering C / No date / Old radium.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Fine, I'll play. I got the version B, no date, Old Radium.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't thank María and Carlos enough for trusting me with these. This is so much fun to share with you. 8.3in wrist, for reference.


















































My goodness ! They're without a doubt selling for less than they could.

The finish looks superb but it's too early to tell as I've only seen it at night.

I'm also gonna ship one to Brice (jeep99dad) ASAP so he can share with us too.

EDIT: the vintage lume versions were sent to Peter of Show & Tell on YouTube and someone else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> I can't thank Ana and Carlos enough for trusting me with these. This is so much fun to share with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the shots.

Yup, the only major flaw need to be rectified would be the big size font of the bezel insert. If Borealis are willing to reduce the font size of 15, 30 & 45, it will be closer to perfection, imho.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

MattFeeder said:


> One of the biggest reason's I'm considering this one... not only would I pay significantly more for a Helson,
> I'd still be dreaming of the first Skindiver version.. ETA and acrylic.


Yeah, that's the one I have and I'll be wearing it next week, I guess... Numerals dial, date and orange lume.

To keep things different I ordered the sea storm in dial A, no date and white BGW9 lume...

Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks for the shots.
> 
> Yup, the only major flaw need to be rectified would be the big size font of the bezel insert. If Borealis are willing to reduce the font size of 15, 30 & 45, it will be closer to perfection, imho.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


I have to agree.Is there any way to confirm whether or not this will be addressed?


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

thank you for the photos!
I'll need to track down the old radium on Youtube then.

Seems that bezel indices are larger (?) or a bit skewed on the A version (especially the 30 index); does it look like this in person also?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

beceen said:


> thank you for the photos!
> I'll need to track down the old radium on Youtube then.
> 
> Seems that bezel indices are larger (?) or a bit skewed on the A version (especially the 30 index); does it look like this in person also?


It's the high refraction index of the domed sapphire bezel insert that causes the words near the edges of the bezel to skew, imho.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

If it is a flat sapphire bezel insert, the wording will not be skewed. But that will take away one of the major charms of this vintage homage, imho.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks for the shots.
> 
> Yup, the only major flaw need to be rectified would be the big size font of the bezel insert. If Borealis are willing to reduce the font size of 15, 30 & 45, it will be closer to perfection, imho.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


It's my real pleasure.

I'm having a lot more fun with these now than with the grail I got right before heading to work. 









Bezel is confirmed to stay like it is.

What you and others may see as a flaw, it's perfectly understandable since we all have different tastes but they can't please all of us.

What I see is a very underpriced watch and I'm thankful that they're not trying to get the maximum dollar amount that they could. I don't think the other microbrands appreciate these low price points with these specs.

They could've easily priced them at $325-380 and there would be lots of interest at $162.50-190 now and same when ready to ship.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a domed sapphire crystal. Slight dome. Nothing huge and no distortion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> It's my real pleasure.
> 
> I'm having a lot more fun with these now than with the grail I got right before heading to work.
> 
> ...


I totally get what you're saying, before you even said it! That's why I preordered 3 Sea Storm, despite of knowing this flaw. After all, I read the time from dial, not the bezel. 

Btw, if possible, can you take a direct frontal shots of Sea Storm at arm length? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I totally get what you're saying, before you even said it! That's why I preordered 3 Sea Storm, despite of knowing this flaw. After all, I read the time from dial, not the bezel.
> 
> Btw, if possible, can you take a direct frontal shots of Sea Storm at arm length? Thanks in advance.


Absolutely ! Big congrats on those 3. In kinda jealous but very happy for you. I think I'm gonna get a second one and gift it to my parent's anniversary in November so both can use it.

Getting baby and dog ready to head out but here's a quick shot of them. Sorry for the hour hand in the way. I'll get more this afternoon. 









But took this last night 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry guys, but to MY eyes the "scale" is just OFF on these watches, especially in comparison to the latest iteration of the Helson Skindiver(s). Hands are too "wide", dial diameter is too "narrow", lug-to-lug doesn't "support" the watch size, and the bezel JUST ain't workin'...

I know, I know - look at the PRICEPOINT! Sorry - *I* CAN'T just look at that; haven't been able to since I was ~12 years old. Add a few more customers to your paper route and buy a Skindiver...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

TheGanzman said:


> Sorry guys, but to MY eyes the "scale" is just OFF on these watches, especially in comparison to the latest iteration of the Helson Skindiver(s). Hands are too "wide", dial diameter is too "narrow", lug-to-lug doesn't "support" the watch size, and the bezel JUST ain't workin'...
> 
> I know, I know - look at the PRICEPOINT! Sorry - *I* CAN'T just look at that; haven't been able to since I was ~12 years old. Add a few more customers to your paper route and buy a Skindiver...


We get it, dude. You hate it.

No, thank you. I'm not paying more than twice as much for a Skin Diver after owning 3 Helsons: Sharkmaster 1000, a Shark Diver 42 and a Turtle. I already know what to expect.

The Helson Shark Diver loses $150-175 (plus fees and shipping) when buying new and having to sell it. The new 9015 Turtle loses about the same from new and it's so uncomfortable. None of them have superior finish to the Sea Storm. Someone here will own a Skin Diver and a Sea Storm and I can't wait to read their comparison.

You have 3 Helson Skin Divers, good for you !

You hate the Sea Storms. Thanks for sharing your opinion, over and over again. We get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ O.K. - This is me shutting up now...


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

Like a lot of other folks, I've been enamored with the vintage BBFF ever since I first saw one. I've been saving up for an EZA Sealander as I think it's less of a BBFF homage and has it's own thing going but the no date version C with old radium of the Borealis Sea Storm really has me tempted to make a pre-order.

I just searched YouTube looking for an example of the mentioned old radium and didn't find anything. Anyone care to post a link?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DocScotter said:


> Like a lot of other folks, I've been enamored with the vintage BBFF ever since I first saw one. I've been saving up for an EZA Sealander as I think it's less of a BBFF homage and has it's own thing going but the no date version C with old radium of the Borealis Sea Storm really has me tempted to make a pre-order.
> 
> I just searched YouTube looking for an example of the mentioned old radium and didn't find anything. Anyone care to post a link?


Peter of Show & Tell hasn't finished his review, for all I know. It's coming though. He's the one with the British voice and white gloves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

I see both sides of this. I tend to agree with Ganzman as the proportions are just a tad off - if your desire is a recreation of the original 50 fathoms, which Helson & MKII did a great job of.

The Borealis seems to incorporate the bezel dimensions of the modern 50 Fathoms by Blancpain with the dial of the original (at least with the C version). I do think the bezel font size could throw people off who want a recreation of the original - *BUT that is not enough to disuade me from buying one!*

By my calculus the price for the Borealis off-sets a bit the small design niggles I have with it. I've spent way too much on watches in 2015 & 2016 *AND* really shouldn't even be buying the Borealis, but the price drove me to it. Rather pay under $300 price for it than the $750 for the Helson or likely $1.5K for the MKII Stingray 2 plus wait another 3-5 years from MKII to actually deliver it!



Watches503 said:


> We get it, dude. You hate it.
> 
> No, thank you. I'm not paying more than twice as much for a Skin Diver after owning 3 Helsons: Sharkmaster 1000, a Shark Diver 42 and a Turtle. I already know what to expect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Impoverished (Mar 17, 2015)

*Watches503*- thank you for the photos. Excited for these, I put in an order for an index dial a couple days ago. Nice to see some real world shots.|>


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Lots of things to do but so lazy to get out the house and get moving so let's do potty train my puppy, Diesel Diaz 



































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

sfnewguy said:


> I see both sides of this. I tend to agree with Ganzman as the proportions are just a tad off - if your desire is a recreation of the original 50 fathoms, which Helson & MKII did a great job of.
> 
> The Borealis seems to incorporate the bezel dimensions of the modern 50 Fathoms by Blancpain with the dial of the original (at least with the C version). I do think the bezel font size could throw people off who want a recreation of the original - *BUT that is not enough to disuade me from buying one!*
> 
> By my calculus the price for the Borealis off-sets a bit the small design niggles I have with it. I've spent way too much on watches in 2015 & 2016 *AND* really shouldn't even be buying the Borealis, but the price drove me to it. Rather pay under $300 price for it than the $750 for the Helson or likely $1.5K for the MKII Stingray 2 plus wait another 3-5 years from MKII to actually deliver it!


Are you on SF? I'm not far, in Oakdale. Maybe 1.5hrs away so if you're coming to Yosemite or anything this way, I'll be happy to meet up and have a mini GTG so you check these out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

And here's the C3 X1 followed by a comparo next to the bgw9. The sun is heading dead on so they're not the best of pics.


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Oh damn, the font on the c3 version is kinda green. Is it because the lume is charged? Kinda prefer the look of the blue lume dial after seeing your pictures. Not sure if borealis allow order change.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

watchninja123 said:


> Oh damn, the font on the c3 version is kinda green. Is it because the lume is charged? Kinda prefer the look of the blue lume dial after seeing your pictures. Not sure if borealis allow order change.


Absolutely. Just send them a message. I switched my Cascais order from black to white. No problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Great thread, I think it's so funny, how to some, this is just the most terrible homage of the Helson homage of the MkII homage of the Seiko homage of the whatever homage etc etc...well whatever,...& to each his own opinion, & I love reading them all...but to me, it's looks like another great offering from our friends at Borealis. And thanks to people like Carlos & Maria to send the protos to Luis and the other members so they can show us in real "clockwise" time that this is an affordable timepiece that'll be a ton of fun to wear.....

...me, as usual, I'm just flip flopping & analyzing for days, over which of the 18 (yes 18) choices! Even though, yea,...I already know which one I'll choose this time!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Boom Bamm Done!!! Ordered & Paid!!! Whew Hewwww!... See, I can make a decision! Yep! ...And a Great Price too! :-!

Hmmm?....did anybody notice this little blurb??:
*"For pre-orders we will also be offering our premium rubber strap now in 20mm."
*
My choice: Version C, No Date, Old Radium


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice watch
Any chance that final version will have a tad slimmer hands? They look too strong and this is the only thing from stopping me to preorder.

sent from Moto Z


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

B 
No Date
Old Radium

Love the chapter ring with arrows and numbered increments.

The free rubber strap was the final straw. So far I have not seen the one I got without the date so I made this.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> And here's the C3 X1 followed by a comparo next to the bgw9. The sun is heading dead on so they're not the best of pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic!!! Thank you for the pics. It actually looks pretty small on your wrist but if I recall correctly you have a manly 8"er?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

DocScotter said:


> Like a lot of other folks, I've been enamored with the vintage BBFF ever since I first saw one. I've been saving up for an EZA Sealander as I think it's less of a BBFF homage and has it's own thing going but the no date version C with old radium of the Borealis Sea Storm really has me tempted to make a pre-order.
> 
> I just searched YouTube looking for an example of the mentioned old radium and didn't find anything. Anyone care to post a link?


For what it's worth here's the Helson with the old radium. Perhaps my only issue with the color is that it contrasts with the brand-new looking white lessening a bit the vintagy effect. 
Other than that it's a tad uncomfortable to wear because of the long straight lugs.

I hope this helps while we get the real deal pics.

Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jguitron said:


> Looks fantastic!!! Thank you for the pics. It actually looks pretty small on your wrist but if I recall correctly you have a manly 8"er?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 My pleasure ! Yes it's 8.3in  
Hoping to drop a bunch of weight and have the wrist I had 3 years ago. Everything looked good on it, back then That's why I usually don't post wristshots anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> My pleasure ! Yes it's 8.3in
> Hoping to drop a bunch of weight and have the wrist I had 3 years ago. Everything looked good on it, back then That's why I usually don't post wristshots anymore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Post on man! The shots are excellent and definitively give the watches context. It's just a matter of knowing your wrist size. Same goes for very thin ones that make he watch look huge, not to mention the lens effect when shot form relatively close.

Cheers and happy SB weekend! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Need justification....need justification...need justification...okay, here goes:

already have this style - so no 12, 3, 6, 9 style 









2. Never have a diver with round indices :roll:
3. Never have a diver with old radium style - I think it's brilliant for the vintage look
4. Never have a watch with no date...crazy eh...

With that justifications, I think I have to go with the version A no date old radium...I rest my case.

Thank you Watches503 for the real life pictures! Very much appreciated.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^Bingo!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> Lots of things to do but so lazy to get out the house and get moving so let's do potty train my puppy, Diesel Diaz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I get this strap?Thanks bro...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Where can I get this strap?Thanks bro...


Hey brother, I got it from a member doing a strap giveaway last summer so I have no idea. Sorry.

I usually buy Wear Watch's canvas for about $35 but they're not as nice as this one on the Bullshark. I wonder if it's from drunkart? His stuff appears to be the best out there.

Clover Straps is the one I'm gonna try next when I want a canvas since all I hear is good and it doesn't take long to get, for $40-50.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Can't wait for Brice to get the C3 X1 numerals on Monday. I shipped it today.

I'm trying hard not to really express how amazing this watch is, since y'all know I'm a fan of the brand so don't wanna overhype it but MAN I LOVE THIS THING !










Just a heads up for our strapaholic friends, it won't take thick straps unless their thin by the lug area. I tried a thick NATO before this but couldn't so I'll need to order thinner spring bars for it or bent ones?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Tom_ZG said:


> Nice watch
> Any chance that final version will have a tad slimmer hands? They look too strong and this is the only thing from stopping me to preorder.
> 
> sent from Moto Z


It was already mentioned, take it leave it.
Their not open to changing the design.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

could anyone share a link to this youtube guy with old radium version?


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm in! Just ordered Version A BGW9 with date. My first watch of 2017 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

beceen said:


> could anyone share a link to this youtube guy with old radium version?


He hasn't posted the review but here you go: https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCzsIuFSqu_a52CzLSlrLNlA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^Thanks! He just gained a subscriber!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

This one for work today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Hey 503! Thank you for you post - I wish I could take you up on your offer on a GTG. I lived in SF Bay Area for almost 20 years but had to move back east for my folks. I miss NorCal and especially Yosemite immensely.

I passed through your town many a time on my to Yosemite. My last-time there on a back country backpacking trip in the 10 Lakes Area by Tuolumne Meadows, we got snowed out in a snowstorm on Memorial Day weekend!  We didn't have GPS and had to turn back as it was white out conditions up there.

Anyway, I envy you living so close to one of the most beautiful places on earth! Looking forward to getting the Sea Storm!



Watches503 said:


> Are you on SF? I'm not far, in Oakdale. Maybe 1.5hrs away so if you're coming to Yosemite or anything this way, I'll be happy to meet up and have a mini GTG so you check these out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

After much agonising and deliberation I've ordered the Type B, no date, old radium.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

So.. Cascais or Seastorm?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Both


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

taike said:


> Both


+1


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Heads up, guys !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

what changed?

EDIT: apparently the font on the brand name is now smaller


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> what changed?
> 
> EDIT: apparently the font on the brand name is now smaller


Bingo ! They listened ! Pretty cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Millbarge said:


> what changed?
> 
> EDIT: apparently the font on the brand name is now smaller


Yes!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Bingo ! They listened ! Pretty cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great. Any chances of them looking at the bezel insert font, or at least the positioning? After reviewing all the pics, including your nice shots, I concluded that the numbers 15, 30 & 45 is placed too near the outer rim of the bezel, especially the number 30 at 6 o'clock.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> That's great. Any chances of them looking at the bezel insert font, or at least the positioning? After reviewing all the pics, including your nice shots, I concluded that the numbers 15, 30 & 45 is placed too near the outer rim of the bezel, especially the number 30 at 6 o'clock.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed.


I don't know, my friend. I generally don't get any info like that until everyone does. Sorry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

garydusa said:


> Boom Bamm Done!!! Ordered & Paid!!! Whew Hewwww!... See, I can make a decision! Yep! ...And a Great Price too! :-!
> 
> Hmmm?....did anybody notice this little blurb??:
> *"For pre-orders we will also be offering our premium rubber strap now in 20mm."
> ...


Wow ! Isn't that called an Easter egg? A little surprise that hasn't been officially announced and is hidden in the small print, huh?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> I don't know, my friend. I generally don't get any info like that until everyone does. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries bro.

But honestly, what do you think of the numbers on the bezel insert? Just curious about your personal take on this.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> No worries bro.
> 
> But honestly, what do you think of the numbers on the bezel insert? Just curious about your personal take on this.


When I look at my wife, I just love staring at her with everything she calls her "defects". I'm proud to be her husband and I embrace everything she hates of herself. This is very different cus watches are easily disposable and sold. But when I stare at this watch, I don't see those defects. I just look at the overall eye candy. Like I look at all of it, not every thing of it. I love how chunky it feels compared to the Estoril. I look at how beautiful the dotted hours look to me. And the awesome domed sapphire bezel. I look at how easy it is to look and photograph it even with the slight dome crystal. I look at the polished edges. I look at how the white pops out of that black very boldly, like the white pops out of my blue A1.










I admire how in pics my wrist may look huge with it but when I stare at it, it looks just right. But it wouldn't if it was thinner, IMO.

Like I mentioned when I posted the Porto Santo, I'm very easily pleased.

Things I would change, I'd make of 43-44mm but I know more people prefer 41-42mm and that's mainly because of my 8.3in wrist.

Or like Obris Morgans, I would keep the 41.5mm case and make it 52mm lug to lug, but again, that's cus of my gorilla wrist. 52mm lug to lug would kill half of the people interested, I'm sure.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

"Let´s not change what is a feature of the watch." -sapcmc

sounds like no love on the bezel fonts...
but one can hope.

honestly the 30 looks worse to me than the other numbers...
wonder if we could get a photo from that angle so we can better see if there is actually a gap below the 30 or whether it runs off the bezel as it kind of appears?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

^^^ Yeah, the 30 definitely looks as if it overlaps the edge somehow.

As you mention, we really need to see a close-up, direct pic of the 30 to determine the actual size ... not easy to tell, especially with the distortion of that domed sapphire insert.

A tiny bit smaller with the font would solve the problem completely, no ?

Regards,


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Got up this mourning to an Email stating the "status of my order had changed to Processing".Anyone else,anyone know what this means?
Ok got a reply from Portugal.Seems it takes a while for the order to go from a centralized processing center into the que for each specific model available.We all good!


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Got up this mourning to an Email stating the "status of my order had changed to Processing".Anyone else,anyone know what this means?


Not sure exactly what it means, but i got the same email


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Same here. Probably means the version made it through the cut?



Millbarge said:


> Not sure exactly what it means, but i got the same email


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Got up this mourning to an Email stating the "status of my order had changed to Processing".Anyone else,anyone know what this means?


I think it means you preorder is accepted.

Just sit back and relax till you received the next email from Borealis, asking for the remaining 50% and shipping fee, just before they ship out your Sea Storm.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Got up this mourning to an Email stating the "status of my order had changed to Processing".Anyone else,anyone know what this means?





Millbarge said:


> Not sure exactly what it means, but i got the same email





jamesezra said:


> Same here. Probably means the version made it through the cut?


Not to worry, gents !

It's a normal procedure with Borealis. I have received that same e-mail with each order ...

After the initial acknowledgement e-mail, it's a second one to show the order is being processed.

When you get the third e-mail, then it's time to get excited, and pay your balance !!! :-d :-d :-d

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> No worries bro.
> 
> But honestly, what do you think of the numbers on the bezel insert? Just curious about your personal take on this.





Watches503 said:


> When I look at my wife, I just love staring at her with everything she calls her "defects". I'm proud to be her husband and I embrace everything she hates of herself. This is very different cus watches are easily disposable and sold. But when I stare at this watch, I don't see those defects. I just look at the overall eye candy. Like I look at all of it, not every thing of it. I love how chunky it feels compared to the Estoril. I look at how beautiful the dotted hours look to me. And the awesome domed sapphire bezel. I look at how easy it is to look and photograph it even with the slight dome crystal. I look at the polished edges. I look at how the white pops out of that black very boldly, like the white pops out of my blue A1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, sorry bro. Looks like I gave you too open a question that you had to reply me your philosophy of life by bringing in your wife into the picture. My bad.

Perhaps this close question, since you're the one handling the prototype : Do you see the number 30 on the bezel insert so close to the outer rim of the bezel that it is partially cropped off? A simple yes or no reply will be sufficient. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, sorry bro. Looks like I gave you too open a question that you had to reply me your philosophy of life by bringing in your wife into the picture. My bad.
> 
> Perhaps this close question, since you're the one handling the prototype : Do you see the number 30 on the bezel insert so close to the outer rim of the bezel that it is partially cropped off? A simple yes or no reply will be sufficient. Thanks in advance.


I see it. Yes.

Sorry I shouldn't reply after 2am 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 252063225 (Jul 20, 2015)

Darn it, I have been gunning for a vintage FF homage since I discovered WUS, and at this price I just have to. Type A, no date, old radium ordered.

With my cursed 6" wrist, I'm glad it isn't 44mm haha (although I probably would've bought it anyway).


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Rapid prototype stolen wristshot ...









The first impression is very good, an very correct FF homage for small wrists...

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 252063225 (Jul 20, 2015)

I did back the original (was really optimistic about 2824 at that price haha). Then "pulled out" because I realised Richard LeGrand basically means huge... you know...

Glad Borealis came up with this to "fill the hole" left by the huge... Richard.

Excuse the puns...



Radar1 said:


> Internal debate between the Richard Legrand offering and the new Borealis. Some similarities, and differences. Similar price point, with the Odyssea offering a SS bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 10734826
> 
> ...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Grendel60 said:


> Rapid prototype stolen wristshot ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic. Only issue that stands out to me, which is the same one in my Helson Diver, is that the old lume contrasts too much with the brand new white frame of the hands. Still love mine but that's why I got the blue lume version. Of course, just MHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

252063225 said:


> I did back the original (was really optimistic about 2824 at that price haha). Then "pulled out" because I realised Richard LeGrand basically means huge... you know...
> 
> Glad Borealis came up with this to "fill the hole" left by the huge... Richard.
> 
> Excuse the puns...


Fair enough, though the RL model is only 42mm (the Sea Storm is 41.5). I agree that the RL proposed price with the 2824 was probably too good to be true.


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

All sales to European Union include VAT Tax. International customers outside European Union may be charged for taxes and duties upon delivery.
This is from the Borealis web site. Sounds like to me that outside of EU price should be cheaper, like Steinhart and Laco does it (no VAT for outside of EU).
Am i right ?


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

All sales to European Union include VAT Tax. International customers outside European Union may be charged for taxes and duties upon delivery.
This is from the Borealis web site. Sounds like to me that outside of EU price should be cheaper, like Steinhart and Laco does it (no VAT for outside of EU).
Am i right ?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Not necessarily. I believe there may be some peculiar tax rules in some Euro countries (Spain, maybe Portugal) whereby they still have to charge international customers the equivalent of the VAT. Borealis could best answer this question.


----------



## barto (Feb 17, 2013)

Grendel60 said:


> Rapid prototype stolen wristshot ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do really like it on the flesh, great looking watch. Size is perfect as well


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Fair enough, though the RL model is only 42mm (the Sea Storm is 41.5). I agree that the RL proposed price with the 2824 was probably too good to be true.


I think 400 for ETA powered watches is totally doable. How do you guys think steinhart does it with their ocean series for under 400? Don't let all these micro brands who charge 600 plus for a miyota powered brainwash us into thinking it can't be done


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

watchninja123 said:


> I think 400 for ETA powered watches is totally doable. How do you guys think steinhart does it with their ocean series for under 400? Don't let all these micro brands who charge 600 plus for a miyota powered brainwash us into thinking it can't be done


Sales volume for one. But I do agree that it may be doable and the issue with the first KS campaign was perhaps truly related to a long delay by a supplier.


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Not necessarily. I believe there may be some peculiar tax rules in some Euro countries (Spain, maybe Portugal) whereby they still have to charge international customers the equivalent of the VAT. Borealis could best answer this question.


Just sent them an email. i will update here with the answer.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Sales volume for one. But I do agree that it may be doable and the issue with the first KS campaign was perhaps truly related to a long delay by a supplier.


True. I hope more companies will come up with better offers. It upsets me when people are paying 600+ for a miyota.


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Carlos just noted on the Borealis forum that the size of the bezel numbers will be reduced by 10%

_Watch manufacturing is not as easy as it may sound. We have to make sure no mistakes happen or misinterpretations from factory.

After talking with factory we have decided to reduce about 10% the size of numerals in bezel so that distortion is less than in prototypes but it will always be there due to the domed nature of sapphire insert. _


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

Good news from Borealis: We are reducing font in numerals of bezel about 10%. Please refer to this post: http://www.borealiswatchforum.com/threads/borealis-sea-storm.4386/page-7#post-12380


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

I never had anyone answer email with in minutes. Looks like Borealis on top of things. How long is old radium lume Last?


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

Vadym said:


> Just sent them an email about VAt. i will update here with the answer.


 VAT for EU added at checkout .


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

watchninja123 said:


> I think 400 for ETA powered watches is totally doable. How do you guys think steinhart does it with their ocean series for under 400? Don't let all these micro brands who charge 600 plus for a miyota powered brainwash us into thinking it can't be done


Steinhart sold more than 7,000 watches last year, I read somewhere. Or was it 10,000?

If you make 300 cases versus 2,000 Ocean 1's, there's gonna be a big price difference of production and cost to us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> I see it. Yes.
> 
> Sorry I shouldn't reply after 2am
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro, for confirming my conclusion about the numbers on the bezel insert. Anyway, Carlos had announced on Borealis forum that the bezel numbers will be a bit smaller. Now it is perfect, at least to me.

I rest my case.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks bro, for confirming my conclusion about the numbers on the bezel insert. Anyway, Carlos had announced on Borealis forum that the bezel numbers will be a bit smaller. Now it is perfect, at least to me.
> 
> I rest my case.


Pun not intended?


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

OK just a little confused, how are some of you guys getting the prototypes? Are you reps of Borealis or very good customers who get special privileges?

So the delivery time is still July 2017 correct?



barto said:


> I do really like it on the flesh, great looking watch. Size is perfect as well


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

10% reduction in bezel font should get it done. Good on Carlos for listening and stepping up.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Alpineboy said:


> Pun not intended?


Lol, yup, pun really not intended.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

sfnewguy said:


> OK just a little confused, how are some of you guys getting the prototypes? Are you reps of Borealis or very good customers who get special privileges?
> 
> So the delivery time is still July 2017 correct?


It's very likely those who get to review the prototypes are very good customers. I know for sure Watches503 is definitely one. 

Well the targeted delivery is July 2017. But I always give and take 1 month earlier or 2 months late to avoid disappointment to myself.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> It's very likely those who get to review the prototypes are very good customers. I know for sure Watches503 is definitely one.
> 
> Well the targeted delivery is July 2017. But I always give and take 1 month earlier or 2 months late to avoid disappointment to myself.


First Borealis and very excited...placed the pre-order in Version B, ND Radium, yeah baby!!! Oh, it's 6 months away....dohhhh.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

watchustebbing said:


> First Borealis and very excited...placed the pre-order in Version B, ND Radium, yeah baby!!! Oh, it's 6 months away....dohhhh.


Glad someone else ordered the same as me. I was worried I'd be the only one and they'd cancel that version.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

watchustebbing said:


> First Borealis and very excited...placed the pre-order in Version B, ND Radium, yeah baby!!! Oh, it's 6 months away....dohhhh.





daforg said:


> Glad someone else ordered the same as me. I was worried I'd be the only one and they'd cancel that version.


Yup, one of the three I preordred is the same as both of yours.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

daforg said:


> Glad someone else ordered the same as me. I was worried I'd be the only one and they'd cancel that version.


Is that really what they are doing? 
I thought it was more like IF any versions didn't get ordered by anyone within the two weeks THEN those particular options would be removed.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Millbarge said:


> Is that really what they are doing?
> I thought it was more like IF any versions didn't get ordered by anyone within the two weeks THEN those particular options would be removed.


No idea what they are or aren't doing, just planning for worst case.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yup, one of the three I preordred is the same as both of yours.





Millbarge said:


> Is that really what they are doing?
> I thought it was more like IF any versions didn't get ordered by anyone within the two weeks THEN those particular options would be removed.


I'm with you. That was my understanding as well.


----------



## barto (Feb 17, 2013)

sfnewguy said:


> OK just a little confused, how are some of you guys getting the prototypes? Are you reps of Borealis or very good customers who get special privileges?
> 
> So the delivery time is still July 2017 correct?


I meant in the real life pic, not in the flesh....i haven't seen it in person (I wish!)


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

Good news about the bezel indices being reduced, great they listen and can adapt.
One issue though, old radium bezel color does not match the dial indices color, dont you think? I mean, that is really minor thing, but colors match in other lume versions.

Wysłane z mojego LG-H850 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

Vadym said:


> VAT for EU added at checkout .


I confirm price is higher for European as the vat (20%) is added... i ordered a B old radium date last week 
Outside Europe, you will pay less, but risk to be charged with your local tax when the packet will enter your country...depending of your local tax !


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

beceen said:


> Good news about the bezel indices being reduced, great they listen and can adapt.
> One issue though, old radium bezel color does not match the dial indices color, dont you think? I mean, that is really minor thing, but colors match in other lume versions.
> 
> Wysłane z mojego LG-H850 przy użyciu Tapatalka


My guess is that the lume on the bezel cannot be as thick (application) as that on the dial. Nature of the beast, I suppose. I think it adds to the charm of the old radium lume model.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> Is that really what they are doing?
> I thought it was more like IF any versions didn't get ordered by anyone within the two weeks THEN those particular options would be removed.





daforg said:


> No idea what they are or aren't doing, just planning for worst case.


One thing for sure, those not ordered by the end the initial 2 weeks period, 1 - 14 Feb 2017, will be dropped.

Those with only 1 or 2 orders for that particular version out of the 18, if I'm the owner of Borealis, will probably dropped too and then refund the order. Imho, Minimum Order Quantity is needed to keep the cost, and the inventory low too, in order for better business sense.

But I guess we will know exactly which model are dropped when we check back Borealis store web page after 14 Feb 2017.

Finger crossed for the 3 models I preordered.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> One thing for sure, those not ordered by the end the initial 2 weeks period, 1 - 14 Feb 2017, will be dropped.
> 
> Those with only 1 or 2 orders for that particular version out of the 18, if I'm the owner of Borealis, will probably dropped too and then refund the order. Imho, Minimum Order Quantity is needed to keep the cost, and the inventory low too, in order for better business sense.
> 
> ...


That makes sense. MOQ needs to be met as a practical matter. I stand corrected then.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Alpineboy said:


> My guess is that the lume on the bezel cannot be as thick (application) as that on the dial. Nature of the beast, I suppose. I think it adds to the charm of the old radium lume model.


+1


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Every model will be produced, fellas. I just asked and confirmed it. It's also on one of their communications on Borealis forum or somewhere. 

Those models less ordered, WILL be produced. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Every model will be produced, fellas. I just asked and confirmed it. It's also on one of their communications on Borealis forum or somewhere.
> 
> Those models less ordered, WILL be produced.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is good news. Thanks.


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

So design can change 
If they only made hands 20-30% thinner it would be even better 

sent from Moto Z


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Every model will be produced, fellas. I just asked and confirmed it. It's also on one of their communications on Borealis forum or somewhere.
> 
> Those models less ordered, WILL be produced.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, this is great news. This means everybody's preorder are safe from being dropped. It also means that Borealis have quite a successful Sea Storm campaign. 

I wonder how many preorders Borealis received till now? Hopefully, 200 or more pieces, like I had predicted in Aug 2016. :-d

Edit : Correction. My prediction in my propsosal thread in Borealis forum was dated Sep 2016, not Aug 2016.

Btw, Watches503, I missed the announcement in Borealis forum that all 18 models will produce. You got the link?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tom_ZG said:


> So design can change
> If they only made hands 20-30% thinner it would be even better
> 
> sent from Moto Z


I know.

But nah, it's a homage, not a copy of Fifty-Fathoms.

I don't mind the thicker hands, as it means more lume can be pack into them.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

Tom_ZG said:


> So design can change
> If they only made hands 20-30% thinner it would be even better
> 
> sent from Moto Z


I feel ya, but then we would probably change and tweak each and every element of this watch if we could. We at wus are project management worst nightmare

Wysłane z mojego LG-H850 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

beceen said:


> I feel ya, but then we would probably change and tweak each and every element of this watch if we could. We at wus are project management worst nightmare
> 
> Wysłane z mojego LG-H850 przy użyciu Tapatalka


You are totally right


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Btw, Watches503, I missed the announcement in Borealis forum that all 18 models will produce. You got the link?


I asked Carlos on FB and he said they mentioned it 2 weeks ago but can't recall whe

Tonight I asked Carlos about the issue some were concerned about. He said that they mentioned it two weeks ago. Guessing their forum. I don't have a link but he or Maria will answer quite quickly if anyone asks.

BUT it also means that when the price goes up soon, those least ordered won't be an option again, AND will be produced. Like one of the brown Cascais options, forgot which one. Those brown ordered will be made but the preorder for those is sold out.

So the least ordered will, by definition, be the rarest produced, the most limited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Picture without filters, real colours...








.with filter...








Great lume









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> I asked Carlos on FB and he said they mentioned it 2 weeks ago but can't recall whe
> 
> Tonight I asked Carlos about the issue some were concerned about. He said that they mentioned it two weeks ago. Guessing their forum. I don't have a link but he or Maria will answer quite quickly if anyone asks.
> 
> ...


Ah, so it is on FB. Thanks.

Agree on the part the rarest produced, the most limited. A great example, if I recall correctly, Paul Newman Daytona. It was sitting on the shelfs for quite a few years, till the Italians say that it was sexy and snapped up by collectors. Wow, look at the price of a mint Paul Newman Daytona now. 

Edit : Let us know later, if possible, which is the least preordered version of the 18.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Just to share ...








Blancpain Ocean Commitment Exhibition at Zurich (ZRH) Airport

Till 12 Feb 2017. Anyone who happen to transit at the airport, just take a quick look. 

How is the font of the giant bezel insert? Wait, number 30 is cropped into the ground .... :-d


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Watches503 said:


> Every model will be produced, fellas. I just asked and confirmed it. It's also on one of their communications on Borealis forum or somewhere.
> 
> Those models less ordered, WILL be produced.


With 18 variants, and MOQs, I wonder how many watches they're producing in total.


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Anyone see this prototype on Borealis FB page? Looks somewhat similar to the Prometheus Sailfish model from a few years
> 
> 316L stainless steel case
> movement : Automatic NH35
> ...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes you did Pat. Here...


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Yes you did Pat. Here...


Now that I've seen the video I'm so glad I ordered one - the design looks fantastic. Now to forget about it for 5 months.


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

Saw the video, it's really beautiful! I keep telling myself that it's just another FF homage or inverted version of my Oris 65 to resist the temptation.. :/


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Yes you did Pat. Here...


|>


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks for the video review!

Just reinforces the fact that this is a beautiful watch. Good job, Borealis!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

daforg said:


> Now that I've seen the video I'm so glad I ordered one - the design looks fantastic. Now to forget about it for 5 months.


Have to agree. It looks better in the vid than in photos.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

daforg said:


> Now to forget about it for 5 months.


Good luck


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I know it will look good. But I didn't know it look this good in the video.

Yup, this will be my last watch purchase till the end of the year, hopefully. :-d


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I know it will look good. But I didn't know it look this good in the video.
> 
> Yup, this will be my last watch purchase till the end of the year, hopefully. :-d


Yes, it looks great.

On your second point, good luck with that.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Alpineboy said:


> Yes, it looks great.
> 
> On your second point, good luck with that.


Yup, for my second point, I need all the luck I could get. 

I just signed up for this thread. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/2017-watch-purchasing-abstinence-club-wpac-4012266.html


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Just ordered C no date with C3 X1 lume. For buyers in the US which shipping method should we choose and can I still change it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Yes you did Pat. Here...


He called Seiko, psycho lol

I preordered mainly because of the low price point, but wasn't completely sold. This thread and this video has turned me around. Call me a sheep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

househalfman said:


> He called Seiko, psycho lol
> 
> I preordered mainly because of the low price point, but wasn't completely sold. This thread and this video has turned me around. Call me a sheep.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I caught that too. And maybe confessed to doing it before as well? Watch certainly looks sharp in his video. Wish it was a mm or so thinner but not a deal-breaker at that price.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Wish it was a mm or so thinner but not a deal-breaker at that price.


I have to agree on this point, though it's just an idle wish and certainly doesn't detract from the piece. If it didn't have domed sapphire then that would shave off 0.8mm I think. So because of the sapphire it may not appear to sit as tall as the 14.15mm suggests.


----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> Yes you did Pat. Here...


Nice FF homage.
especially, good modern index index fonts.
but I am concerned that the side view is too thick....


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

MAZATO said:


> Nice FF homage.
> especially, good modern index index fonts.
> but I am concerned that the side view is too thick....


That's my concern too, and the only reason I haven't jumped in yet. Part of it is the flat lower portion of the bezel sides that imparts a thicker look.


----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> That's my concern too, and the only reason I haven't jumped in yet. Part of it is the flat lower portion of the bezel sides that imparts a thicker look.


Yes, good point.
FF homage should have sexy thin side line.


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

EA-Sport said:


> Just ordered C no date with C3 X1 lume. For buyers in the US which shipping method should we choose and can I still change it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've ordered 8 watches from Borealis (with 2 more on pre-order), and I've always chosen the $10 shipping option to the US. I'm in Ohio and it usually takes about 10 days or so. I figure if I can wait 5 months for a pre-order watch, I can wait an extra week to get it and save on shipping (I think 2-day shipping is $45). You will not have the ability to track the package during it's journey using the $10 shipping option, so that is one downside. If you want to change your shipping method, just email Maria before the final invoice goes out and she can update so that the final invoice will include the correct shipping method/shipping charges that you prefer.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

MAZATO said:


> Yes, good point.
> FF homage should have sexy thin side line.


Respectfully disagree. Thinness is not a requirement. Look at the current FF. Super tall.

Thinness in general is a huge plus, no question. I'd suggest that it would be impossible to thin further at this price point.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jguitron said:


> Respectfully disagree. Thinness is not a requirement. Look at the current FF. Super tall.
> 
> Thinness in general is a huge plus, no question. I'd suggest that it would be impossible to thin further at this price point.
> 
> ...


I think a more deeply incised bezel grip would eliminate the slab-like appearance of the current design. Not likely to be changed at this stage.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> I think a more deeply incised bezel grip would eliminate the slab-like appearance of the current design. Not likely to be changed at this stage.
> 
> View attachment 10804674
> 
> ...


Agree. Look at that beauty!!!

That right there is my grail, but at $17.2K w bracelet it will likely remain my muse for long time to come.

While it looks so good, the case is pretty tall still.

Thanks for the pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jguitron said:


> Agree. Look at that beauty!!!
> 
> That right there is my grail, but at $17.2K w bracelet it will likely remain my muse for long time to come.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. A timeless classic for certain. This one not too shabby either...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> I think a more deeply incised bezel grip would eliminate the slab-like appearance of the current design. Not likely to be changed at this stage.
> 
> View attachment 10804674
> 
> ...


With all due respect mate, the "slab like" appearance you keep complaining about, is an actual homage to the bezel design of the Blancpain earlier models.









( Pic borrowed from the net)

The bezel design you keep referring to is that of the new models !

As has been explained, here and elsewhere, the Sea Storm is a homage to these earlier Military versions.

Check out the "slab like" bezel design of the Tornek Rayville TR 900 Blancpain version ... notice any similarities ? b-)









(Pic borrowed from the net)

The design is not going to be changed at all !!! :-d :-d :-d

Regards,


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

phlabrooy said:


> With all due respect mate, the "slab like" appearance you keep complaining about, is an actual homage to the bezel design of the Blancpain earlier models.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Understood. But that doesn't preclude me from vastly preferring the newer renditions. I already conceded that this is a major change that wouldn't be undertaken. It's simply a matter of personal preference here. It is not an attack on Borealis in any way.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Actually, based on my proposal in Sep 2016 on Borealis forum, it will be great if they use back the Estoril's case and bezel for this Sea Storm project, which means Miyota 9015 will be use. Then the thinness can be achieved.

Just imagine guys, the sexy twisted lug and style from vintage SM300, while having this exact layout of dial, hands and dome sapphire bezel insert and markings from current version A, B & C. I think it will blow all the rest of the Fifty-Fathoms homages out of the water. But it probably will cost us in the region of $500+, which most of us will find it hard to swallow.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, sure, it's just a matter of personal preference.

BTW, another pic of a "slab like" Blancpain ...









(Pic borrowed from the net)

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Yeah, sure, it's just a matter of personal preference.
> 
> BTW, another pic of a "slab like" Blancpain ...
> 
> ...


I think this pic has the same double dome sapphire crystal as the Estoril. Too bad the Sea Storm uses slight dome sapphire crystal. Again, I understand that the Sea storm is being bulided based on a affordable price of $275.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Just as a matter of interest, came across this pic of the early Military dial and hands on the Blancpain and Tornek Rayville models ...









(Pic borrowed from the net)

Regards,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am enjoying the prototype with C3 lume and numeral dial. 
Need to take better pics and try some of my straps on it but here are a few quick shots. 
My wrist is about 7" for reference









































































Profile view. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice shots, Brice. There is no doubt that it is a "stocky" watch, and in fairness that may well be to plenty of people's tastes. At that price point they will be (and likely already are) selling like hot cakes.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am enjoying the prototype with C3 lume and numeral dial.
> Need to take better pics and try some of my straps on it but here are a few quick shots.
> My wrist is about 7" for reference
> 
> ...


That's a c3 lume? Looks pretty blue, I thought it's more greenish. Thanks for the pics.

Wysłane z mojego LG-H850 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Super nice shots Brice, what are your first impressions of the prototype? That's the version I am looking at..



Jeep99dad said:


> I am enjoying the prototype with C3 lume and numeral dial.
> Need to take better pics and try some of my straps on it but here are a few quick shots.
> My wrist is about 7" for reference
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

beceen said:


> That's a c3 lume? Looks pretty blue, I thought it's more greenish. Thanks for the pics.
> 
> Wysłane z mojego LG-H850 przy użyciu Tapatalka


It's just the photo it's green

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> Super nice shots Brice, what are your first impressions of the prototype? That's the version I am looking at..


It's the C3 no date numeral version. 
First off the watch represents a great value at ~$280 and I don't think you'll see better quality and automatic in another micro for under 300$. Of course it may be subjective but the case brushing is fine and uniform, the polished chamfers are well executed with nice transition to the brushes surfaces. 
The sapphire bezel is uber cool  Dial appears to be painted well with clean lines on markers and font. Drilled lugs are a plus for me too. 
I'd prefer maybe 2mm thinner taken from the mid case and caseback. But it actually wears very well and sits flat. I was worried about the height when i opened the case but somehow it just works. I think a smaller mid case would help when looking at it from 6 o'clock for example. One can see a lot of case above the strap case but it doesn't shock either. The bezel edge is nice and helps breaks the height. Finally I'd prefer smaller font in the bezel. Hope this helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's the C3 no date numeral version.
> First off the watch represents a great value at ~$280 and I don't think you'll see better quality and automatic in another micro for under 300$. Of course it may be subjective but the case brushing is fine and uniform, the polished chamfers are well executed with nice transition to the brushes surfaces.
> The sapphire bezel is uber cool  Dial appears to be painted well with clean lines on markers and font. Drilled lugs are a plus for me too.
> I'd prefer maybe 2mm thinner taken from the mid case and caseback. But it actually wears very well and sits flat. I was worried about the height when i opened the case but somehow it just works. I think a smaller mid case would help when looking at it from 6 o'clock for example. One can see a lot of case above the strap case but it doesn't shock either. The bezel edge is nice and helps breaks the height. *Finally I'd prefer smaller font in the bezel. * Hope this helps.
> ...


The latest info. from their forum says they are reducing bezel font size by 10%. I am a little concerned with case thickness but sounds like it still wears pretty well. Only real issue is, which configuration to order? The white outline of the hands seem to match better with the non vintage lume designs. Hmmm...


----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

When do you think we can get new pics with this bezel font size reduced ?
I'm quite hurry to see this new combination...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am enjoying the prototype with C3 lume and numeral dial.
> Need to take better pics and try some of my straps on it but here are a few quick shots.
> My wrist is about 7" for reference
> 
> ...


This is exactly the version I ordered  Model C no date with green lume. Looking good, I think I like my choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

COZ said:


> The latest info. from their forum says they are reducing bezel font size by 10%. I am a little concerned with case thickness but sounds like it still wears pretty well. Only real issue is, which configuration to order? The white outline of the hands seem to match better with the non vintage lume designs. Hmmm...


Excellent point.

I have the Helson vintage and that is my only "negative" point about it. Beautiful vintage color that doesn't blend too good with the crisp brand-new White of the hands frame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Great, thank you sir!



Jeep99dad said:


> It's the C3 no date numeral version.
> First off the watch represents a great value at ~$280 and I don't think you'll see better quality and automatic in another micro for under 300$. Of course it may be subjective but the case brushing is fine and uniform, the polished chamfers are well executed with nice transition to the brushes surfaces.
> The sapphire bezel is uber cool  Dial appears to be painted well with clean lines on markers and font. Drilled lugs are a plus for me too.
> I'd prefer maybe 2mm thinner taken from the mid case and caseback. But it actually wears very well and sits flat. I was worried about the height when i opened the case but somehow it just works. I think a smaller mid case would help when looking at it from 6 o'clock for example. One can see a lot of case above the strap case but it doesn't shock either. The bezel edge is nice and helps breaks the height. Finally I'd prefer smaller font in the bezel. Hope this helps.
> ...


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Man, I thought I'm all set with version A no date old radium.
Now seeing the video and the pictures posted here, I'm really digging
Version B and C no date old radium :think: o|

I can only buy one... Any suggestion or this is the wrong question to ask in a place full of enablers :-d


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

A question & maybe a word of warning for anyone considering the C3X1...
I had a Laco with the new C3X1 lume & it isn't anything like normal C3 that really only looks green in sunlight.This stuff is GREEN with a capital G & NEVER tones down to anything close to normal C3.Is the Sea Storm the same?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> A question & maybe a word of warning for anyone considering the C3X1...
> I had a Laco with the new C3X1 lume & it isn't anything like normal C3 that really only looks green in sunlight.This stuff is GREEN with a capital G & NEVER tones down to anything close to normal C3.Is the Sea Storm the same?


Borealis says it's c3 x1, yes. And from the pictures it indeed seems very green. Now, Brice has the proto with that lume so he can really clear the matter!

That green hue even in daylight is one of the reason I went for the BGW9 lume on this one. That and the fact that old radium is fine but looks a bit weird in a new shiny watch with sharp bright white writings on it...

Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

When in doubt, buy all the 3 different lume.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

I prefer the Old Radium Lume but i think if peoples main concern is color consistency then the best choice would be the BGW9


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Pakz said:


> ..and the fact that old radium is fine but looks a bit weird in a new shiny watch with sharp bright white writings on it...


You guys are making me nervous with this particular comment - I chose old radium as I thought the vintage look would be lost with white markings. Should I be worried?


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

daforg said:


> You guys are making me nervous with this particular comment - I chose old radium as I thought the vintage look would be lost with white markings. Should I be worried?


I got the Old Radium Lume as well. I'm not worried.  Check out the review on YouTube and you'll see.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Alpineboy said:


> I got the Old Radium Lume as well. I'm not worried.  Check out the review on YouTube and you'll see.


Yeah, I was blown away when I saw the video. Guess I'm overthinking it like most WIS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Urgh!

Cannot decide between B1 w/ date C3 or Old Radium.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> A question & maybe a word of warning for anyone considering the C3X1...
> I had a Laco with the new C3X1 lume & it isn't anything like normal C3 that really only looks green in sunlight.This stuff is GREEN with a capital G & NEVER tones down to anything close to normal C3.Is the Sea Storm the same?


In fact i dont mind that green. BTW i love your laco!
Im in for A no date with the C3X1 lume 😃

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

True.
However, it's probably not a major issue. 
One thing that to me is important, too, is that Old radium has decent luminosity at first but in my experiences looses very fast in brightness. Whereas BGW9 is bright without being a torch at first (already better than Old Radium in general) but keeps a decent glow for a loooong time.


----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

daforg said:


> You guys are making me nervous with this particular comment - I chose old radium as I thought the vintage look would be lost with white markings. Should I be worried?


I choose the old radium for the same reason and I' sure it's a good choice too.
Just depending the style you want on this watch...


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Yeah I think I'll be Ok with "green" look, The Old Radium looks too contrived to me (no offense to those who chose it), the BGW9 looks good, but I wanted a touch of "vintage" and the green hue is just enough for me.



the_watchier said:


> In fact i dont mind that green. BTW i love your laco!
> Im in for A no date with the C3X1 lume 
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

sfnewguy said:


> Yeah I think I'll be Ok with "green" look, The Old Radium looks too contrived to me (no offense to those who chose it), the BGW9 looks good, but I wanted a touch of "vintage" and the green hue is just enough for me.


That was my exact reason!


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

I think the "green" looks the best on this one as well. Oddly enough I didn't like it on the Cascais and it was one of the biggest reasons I went with the blue on that one.


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

Pakz said:


> True.
> However, it's probably not a major issue.
> One thing that to me is important, too, is that Old radium has decent luminosity at first but in my experiences looses very fast in brightness. Whereas BGW9 is bright without being a torch at first (already better than Old Radium in general) but keeps a decent glow for a loooong time.


 You answered my question that i asked twice in here already. I sleep with my watches and its very important for the lume to last a long time. I wake up during a night a lot and most of the time i just need to know what time. My wife likes it pitch black in bedroom so long lasting lume is what i need. Originally wanted old radium but will get C3. Green does not bother me at all.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I wear the dotted dial every day for at least a few hours but today I wore the numeral dial for a few hours before the switch.










But now that I preordered this, I'm so curious to see it in vintage lume when produced. 









I just don't like to post it every time I wear it here so it doesn't look like I'm promoting it. At the same time, it's really easy to recommend what I love. And I love this dotted one the most.

Just sold my MM300 pending funds to a friend. 







cus I just can't justify it costing multiples of the price of these Sea Storms.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> I wear the dotted dial every day for at least a few hours but today I wore the numeral dial for a few hours before the switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally made my decision and ordered the above with old radium...first vintage style watch for me (been wanting one) and will be the proud owner of 2nd Borealis watch.

I'm excited!!! It will be Christmas in July for everyone here :-d

Cheers.


----------



## diseno (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks fantastic! Super sharp. And that domed bezel is superb 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarWolf (Nov 11, 2015)

Went back and forth on wanting a date window or not. Finally settled on Version C / No date / Old Radium Lume. Looking forward to my first Borealis!


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

diseno said:


>


 Is it old radium on lume shot?


----------



## diseno (Oct 18, 2011)

Vadym said:


> Is it old radium on lume shot?


Yeah


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I just can't quit laughing at the obsessing over the Old Radium lume.I LOVE Old Radium NOT for how long it lasts but for how KILLER it looks in the light!If you need lume people GET A TRITIUM WATCH & you will NEVER worry about lume again!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry for the less than stellar pics, not sure why my phone wouldn't focus and produce clearer shots but I'll share these. I put a true all-canvas strap on it and love it. 
I admit I was initially not very enthusiastic about this watch and after having it a few days now, I've fallen for it and must find funds to order one... but which!!? 




































The sun was shining on it thru the window making the dial appear lighter almost faded black and bringing out all dust particles too 









Then in the shade  Lume is great 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WarWolf said:


> Went back and forth on wanting a date window or not. Finally settled on Version C / No date / Old Radium Lume. Looking forward to my first Borealis!
> View attachment 10827034


That is UBER hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I admit I was initially not very enthusiastic about this watch
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brice care to expound on why?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Been fighting this one since the first pics started trickling in. All those giving reviews and adding pictures is not helping, lol. Looks like a nice watch for a great price. I think I may need to attend a meeting in the WPAC room asap. :-x


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Brice care to expound on why?


Nothing specific but the initial renderings weren't pulling me in, seemed a bit bland and too close the original maybe?. I don't know, I was just now drawn to it. 
But having it in hand is wow, I want one and it's very well priced too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nothing specific but the initial renderings weren't pulling me in, seemed a bit bland and too close the original maybe?. I don't know, I was just now drawn to it.
> But having it in hand is wow, I want one and it's very well priced too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are not helping my inner battle. :-x


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> You are not helping my inner battle. :-x


Sorry 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Been fighting this one since the first pics started trickling in. All those giving reviews and adding pictures is not helping, lol. Looks like a nice watch for a great price. I think I may need to attend a meeting in the WPAC room asap. :-x


b-)


----------



## McLenin (Nov 20, 2016)

Just went throu all 38 pages, and tommorrow I m gonna order. C no date, just can t decide which lume to choose, The Green C3 or the white one....
And dont you guys tell me to order both


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

McLenin said:


> Just went throu all 38 pages, and tommorrow I m gonna order. C no date, just can t decide which lume to choose, The Green C3 or the white one....
> And dont you guys tell me to order both


Why not 

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

McLenin said:


> Just went throu all 38 pages, and tommorrow I m gonna order. C no date, just can t decide which lume to choose, The Green C3 or the white one....
> And dont you guys tell me to order both


Ok, order all three.


----------



## McLenin (Nov 20, 2016)

Hahaha you guys are killing me! 
For thé time being its the C3 lume, that tid of green is sexy.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sorry for the less than stellar pics, not sure why my phone wouldn't focus and produce clearer shots but I'll share these. I put a true all-canvas strap on it and love it.
> I admit I was initially not very enthusiastic about this watch and after having it a few days now, I've fallen for it and must find funds to order one... but which!!?
> 
> 
> ...


Really great pics. |> Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I just can't quit laughing at the obsessing over the Old Radium lume.I LOVE Old Radium NOT for how long it lasts but for how KILLER it looks in the light!If you need lume people GET A TRITIUM WATCH & you will NEVER worry about lume again!!!


Just a slight correction about tritium lume. Tritium lume can only last about 25 years, and it is noticebably weaker at around the 12 years mark. So depending on how long the new watch is left unsold on the shelf, your actual tritium lume mileage might be shorter than you think.

Moreover, as tritium is being classified as hazardous material, it is commonly available in sealed glass tubes, which limits the dial design of it's watches. Here is a typical dial design which tritium tube watch can take it's form.







Not bad for US$67 brand new with sapphire crystal. I ordered this around christmas period last year, just out of curiosity.

But I don't think tritium tubes can ever fit into the dial design of any homages based on the vintage Fifty-Fathoms, especially the numeral ones.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

I couldn't resist anymore. Order placed for Version A in Old Radium.

I've loved the FF design ever since I first saw one when the reissues came out, but all of the homages I've seen left me flat. This is the first one that really hit me like seeing the original reissue of the FF did.

Can't wait!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Just a slight correction about tritium lume. Tritium lume can only last about 25 years, and it is noticebably weaker at around 12 years mark. So depending on how long the new watch is left unsold on the shelf, your actual tritium lume mileage might be shorter than you think.
> 
> Moreover, as tritium is being classified as hazardous material, it is commonly available in glass tubes, which limits the dial design of the watches. Here is a typical dial design which tritium tube watch can take it'so form.
> View attachment 10831106
> ...


First off NO WHERE in my reply did I say ANYTHING about a Tritium 50Fathom Homage.I said "get a Tritium watch & you'll never worry about lume again".Once you have a watch that does NOT require charging you'll keep Tritium watches for lume & buy other watches,like the Old Radium for what they are & not worry about how long the lume lasts at night."...Second I have used Tritum watches & night sights for 28 years & have 15+ year old night sights that are still glowing strong so take your "correction"& stick it where the Trit don't shine!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> ... stick it where the Trit don't shine!


but it shines anywhere, anytime. That's the beauty of it.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

taike said:


> but it shines anywhere, anytime. That's the beauty of it.


Beautiful.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> First off NO WHERE in my reply did I say ANYTHING about a Tritium 50Fathom Homage.I said "get a Tritium watch & you'll never worry about lume again".Once you have a watch that does NOT require charging you'll keep Tritium watches for lume & buy other watches,like the Old Radium for what they are & not worry about how long the lume lasts at night."...Second I have used Tritum watches & night sights for 28 years & have 15+ year old night sights that are still glowing strong so take your "correction"& stick it where the Trit don't shine!


Sorry, if my reply about tritium lume offended you. But since this is Sea Storm, a Fifty-Fathoms homage thread, the way that you presented seems to be asking some of us to look for a tritium based FF homage. Hope that you understand that I might have misread your intention.

By the way, it is interesting, contrary to the tritium reports that I had read, that your tritium watch lume is able to last 28 year and still shine as bright as day one, if I read your message correctly. Would you kindly share a lume shot of your 28 years old watch?

You know what they say at WUS forum, if there is no picture, it never happened.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

I knew Borealis before but never ordered any watch. I saw Sea Storm for the first time on instagram yesterday and that made me order version B, date, vintage lume immediately. Now I went through the whole thread and I am really glad I did it.
I really appreciate that they reduced the font on bezel. 
And here is my +1 to make the hands slightly thinner. Otherwise no objections.
Regarding the VAT - the price on the Borealis web is without VAT. When they sell it within EU they need to add VAT. When they sell it outside EU they expect the customer to pay the customs and VAT during the delivery to the destination country. That's all 
And guys, this is my 4th watch preorder in 2017. I need to rob some bank I guess...


----------



## McLenin (Nov 20, 2016)

Thats the guy who made me change my mind and go for this beauty!

Edit: Ordered and paid. Version C, no date with BGW9 Lume (gonna try the blue side!)
Can't wait for summer.


----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)

How long is a pre-order possible?


----------



## McLenin (Nov 20, 2016)

MAZATO said:


> How long is a pre-order possible?


The first wave is till 14.2.2017 I think.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

Still can't make a decision yet and not a lot of time left. I see a lot of options are out of stock now.


----------



## mgc (Jun 22, 2007)

I like the lume on the bezel


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

well eff me. Just got on their website to purchase version C with a date (so C1 I guess) after being out of town for a few days and they already pulled it. That was quick.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Comparo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I think this may be my favorite version 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

pokpok said:


> Still can't make a decision yet and not a lot of time left. I see a lot of options are out of stock now.


I wonder if these are the ones that haven't had any takers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Thinking about adding a Version C,No Date/Old Radium before their gone.Does anyone know if Borealis will discount shipping for multiple orders?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Thinking about adding a Version C,No Date/Old Radium before their gone.Does anyone know if Borealis will discount shipping for multiple orders?


They've sent me two watches before for a single shipping charge. $10 international shipping is pretty affordable.


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

daforg said:


> I wonder if these are the ones that haven't had any takers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Possibly.

Heres the out of stock list as of now.

Version A Date C3 X1
Version A Date Old Radium
Version C Date BGW9
Version C Date C3 X1
Version C Date Old Radium


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

pokpok said:


> Possibly.
> 
> Heres the out of stock list as of now.
> Version A1 Date C3 X1
> ...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

After PreOrdering my SECOND Sea Storm












I was digging around for a cool Borealis Logo for my Signature but there is NOTHING out there.How about one of you computer guru's making us a Sea Storm badge for our signatures?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Thinking about adding a Version C,No Date/Old Radium before their gone.Does anyone know if Borealis will discount shipping for multiple orders?


My previous experience with 2 of my Estorils were send together with just one international charge of $10. But that might change this time, as the new travel case is being shipped together with all the recent watches.

Assuming if you ordered 3 watches, when the time comes, you just make sure that the remainder 50% receipt indicate all the 3 watches together with $10 delivery charge. If it is just one watch remainder payment, do not make the payment first. Better write to Maria to state your wish of having all 3 deliver together, and than see what she says. This was what I did last year for my Estorils.

Hope the above helps.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Comparo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, Sea Storm is the better looking one, at least to me.


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

order placed. B1 (date) C3 lume. Wish I would have been quick enough to grab the C dial version. If anyone happened to grab that one but is now leaning B instead, let me know and I'll swap with you.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Just place the order A no date Old Radium . Until ai reached the checkout screen the price increased to $150!!! 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, price now increased to $300. Imho, rightfully so.

And version C no date C3 X1 is now sold out. Luckily I preordered this first.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, with 6 of the 18 variants already sold out, and still six months to go before delivery, it certainly does look to be a very successful prerelease, so it's understandable that they're increasing their prices.


----------



## McLenin (Nov 20, 2016)

Glad I managed the first wave with the very friendly pricing


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dang I like this more everyday. 
I gots to have one 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dang I like this more everyday.
> I gots to have one
> 
> 
> ...


Go for it.  which lume is this?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpineboy said:


> Go for it.  which lume is this?


C3
I don't want this one. 
Leaning to this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> C3
> I don't want this one.
> Leaning to this
> 
> ...


Price has already gone up once Brice,better pull that trigger!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> C3
> I don't want this one.
> Leaning to this
> 
> ...


I would say go for it. I ordered this one yesterday.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

This is the one I ordered 



Jeep99dad said:


> Dang I like this more everyday.
> I gots to have one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> This is the one I ordered


Me too. My 1st choice.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Me too. My 1st choice.


So did I 

I even "changed/switched" my order after these pics. Thanks again.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

a to the k said:


> So did I
> 
> I even "changed/switched" my order after these pics. Thanks again.


 often happens. Have done it before. For the Cascais I changed my mind 4 times in which version I wanted  
Started with blue ND pencil 
Ended up white date cathedral hands 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Taking this one to work today.









Have a great day, everyone !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> Taking this one to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that dial 
Ordered mine today 
That dial with ND and old Radium lume which aesthetically really suits the watch style and dial best imo. I'll deal the lesser lume duration and favor the daylight aesthetic  I have other watches with power and long lasting lume including the upcoming Cascais 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love that dial
> Ordered mine today
> That dial with ND and old Radium lume which aesthetically really suits the watch style and dial best imo. I'll deal the lesser lume duration and favor the daylight aesthetic  I have other watches with power and long lasting lume including the upcoming Cascais
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered the A with the old lume. Which lume lasts the longest ?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ossamanity said:


> I ordered the A with the old lume. Which lume lasts the longest ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I got this one 









The vintage lume on this shines very bright but will fade fast as I understand it. 
C3 X11 will be the strongest and lasts very long. The proto I have is the C3 and it's still clearly legible in the morning. 
BGW9 is not as bright as C3 though still strong, more than adequate, and it lasts long in my experience too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks!

I ordered the same one too. I really like the color.
Just got an email too saying order status changed and is now processing. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> pokpok said:
> 
> 
> > Possibly.
> ...


----------



## McLenin (Nov 20, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> Ok thanks!
> 
> I ordered the same one too. I really like the color.
> Just got an email too saying order status changed and is now processing.
> ...


The only e-mail I got was from paypal after I paid.... Nothing from Borealis yet. I think its too early, or should I be concerned?


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

McLenin said:


> The only e-mail I got was from paypal after I paid.... Nothing from Borealis yet. I think its too early, or should I be concerned?


I think you are fine.I got that Paypal email on the 13th & this processing one today just before noon.

And over here I have seen people saying really good stuff about the Borealis support staff.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

McLenin said:


> The only e-mail I got was from paypal after I paid.... Nothing from Borealis yet. I think its too early, or should I be concerned?


No concern. 
These watches aren't due until July at the earliest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love that dial
> Ordered mine today
> That dial with ND and old Radium lume which aesthetically really suits the watch style and dial best imo. I'll deal the lesser lume duration and favor the daylight aesthetic  I have other watches with power and long lasting lume including the upcoming Cascais
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm so curious to see those vintage lume ones one day. I don't think I'll be able to afford both after I think finally found my El Buzo, hoping to finish the deal tonight. Gotta sell at least 3 watches if I get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McLenin (Nov 20, 2016)

Thx lads, never done a pre order for a watch before. Looking forward to this very nicely done homage


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

McLenin said:


> Thx lads, never done a pre order for a watch before. Looking forward to this very nicely done homage


 understandable. 
If you don't see me worry, don't stress 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Any chance of getting the Old Radium proto out here to the Pac.N.W.?I'ld be glad to show it to all interested out here.


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

I am in. My first Borealis watch.


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

Are we getting a rubber strap with preorder? I found out about Borealis when I was looking for Cheaper ISO substitute. Came across a thread here about how great Borealis vented rubber straps are. Ordered one for my Magrette, quality is comparable to ISO straps but four times cheaper. Any way I definitely want one for sea storm but it's 20mm lug width.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Vadym said:


> Are we getting a rubber strap with preorder? I found out about Borealis when I was looking for Cheaper ISO substitute. Came across a thread here about how great Borealis vented rubber straps are. Ordered one for my Magrette, quality is comparable to ISO straps but four times cheaper. Any way I definitely want one for sea storm but it's 20mm lug width.


They are coming out with 20mm versions!


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

I told myself I wouldn't pick up a new timepiece until the arrival of my pre-order
62mas..but looking at the pics , this storm finally got the best of me and
ended up placing an order.. Pls. Borealis stop making these watches so my
bank can recover.. Steve


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, one thing for sure, when Borealis 20 mm rubber comes out in 1 - 2 months time, I'm likely to order 5 sets. It's really that good value, at least to me.


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

Do we purchase it separately or there will be one included? I read through the thread on Borealis forum and it was not clear, at least to me. It's not really a big deal as long as it will be available, but certainly be great if one will be included for preorder customers.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Vadym said:


> Do we purchase it separately or there will be one included? I read through the thread on Borealis forum and it was not clear, at least to me. It's not really a big deal as long as it will be available, but certainly be great if one will be included for preorder customers.


If you're talking about the 20 mm rubber strap, then yes, you will see appearing at Borealis store and then you can purchase it separately.

For preorders of Sea Storm, there will be 2 straps included., one canvas/leather, and one rubber. But it might be for a limited period only.


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

Vadym said:


> Do we purchase it separately or there will be one included? I read through the thread on Borealis forum and it was not clear, at least to me. It's not really a big deal as long as it will be available, but certainly be great if one will be included for preorder customers.


It's in the product description, "For pre-orders we will also be offering our premium rubber strap now in 20mm."

So to answer your question, yes. Yes, there will be a rubber strap included if you pre-order. After the pre-order period ends, they will not include a complimentary rubber strap.


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you, for explanation. Now i am all set.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Well I perused the whole thread yesterday at lunchtime and was seriously considering jumping in on this pre-order and wondering how I'd apparently missed it. This wasn't even on my radar, and I think I must have at some point in the recent past, thought mistakenly that this was another 44mm + behemoth that I wouldn't wear. Of course I was wrong, it's 41.5mm (SKX size) and I thought "oh, wow!" But after going through all the pics and back over to the website, I was surprised to find that I just wasn't enamored by it and clamoring to pull the trigger. I mean, it pretty much ticks all of my boxes: 

<42mm in width;
<15mm in height;
<50mm lug-to-lug;
<clean dial;
<NO DATE!; 
<highly legible;
<simple, vintage vibe; 
<good lume;
<sapphire crystal. 

Really, you can't complaint about the price. And I am fine with the movement. It hacks and handwinds. And frankly, on an inexpensive diver, I couldn't care less whether it beats at 21,600 or 28,000. 

But I'm not in love with it. It took me a while to figure out why: I don't think I like the bezel. Not that I have a problem with sapphire, or with lumed bezels. Either way, I can take 'em or leave 'em. But...The bezel is just too big. Well, wide. Or prominent. I mean, it seems to me there is more bezel than dial, and that just looks, I dunno...'off' somehow. And it is not fully indexed. Maybe it's historically accurate, and I guess there is an aesthetic reason to do it, but if I am going to have a dive bezel, I want it to have a full minute track. 

So, that's my rationalization for not going for it. 

We'll see if I still fell that way at the end of the day. I'll be at my son's tournament all weekend, so I won't be able to revisit this until Monday. At the rate these seem to be selling, I might not have that much time to rethink passing on this. And there's always that little "but, you could flip it..." voice in my head...


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

I actually like the look of the bezel and it's size. It's a diver watch with 300m WR after all. Bezel is what divers use if I am not mistaken. I had a hard time making a decision because I just bought a Chris Ward Trident on sale for $250 and want to buy Scurfa. There is no way I will buy an actual FF or new version of it, but with Sea Storm I get to have a unique timepiece with a tribute to historical FF. What I really like that there is no way it could be treated like a fake or replica. The only thing that was in a way is some of the policies of Borealis watch company for example a 10% cancelletion fee. I am not planning on making a return but there was nothing said wether or not this would apply if the watch would to arrive with defects. Another one is a warranty that only covers movement it self, what if for some reason a lume mark falls off the dial or something like that, it's rare but it happens. Considering that there are no complaints about Borealis I assume that they take a great care of their customers. I have sent them a few emails with different inquiries and they were on top of things with fast and complete responses to the question they probably been asked many times. Any way can't wait till I try it on.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vadym said:


> I actually like the look of the bezel and it's size. It's a diver watch with 300m WR after all. Bezel is what divers use if I am not mistaken. I had a hard time making a decision because I just bought a Chris Ward Trident on sale for $250 and want to buy Scurfa. There is no way I will buy an actual FF or new version of it, but with Sea Storm I get to have a unique timepiece with a tribute to historical FF. What I really like that there is no way it could be treated like a fake or replica. The only thing that was in a way is some of the policies of Borealis watch company for example a 10% cancelletion fee. I am not planning on making a return but there was nothing said wether or not this would apply if the watch would to arrive with defects. Another one is a warranty that only covers movement it self, what if for some reason a lume mark falls off the dial or something like that, it's rare but it happens. Considering that there are no complaints about Borealis I assume that they take a great care of their customers. I have sent them a few emails with different inquiries and they were on top of things with fast and complete responses to the question they probably been asked many times. Any way can't wait till I try it on.


The good thing if the watch needs post sale service work/warranty work, you don't have to ship it across the globe. They have a service center in the US leveraging a US watchmaker. That's a plus for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

It is a good thing. It certainly shows that they care about what happens after warranty is up and convenience during warranty period for US customers. That is a big plus for me as well considering it could be shipped in flat rate priority box.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

BigBluefish;38792481
Really said:


> Agree with the bezel observation, but isn't that the reason we all want this watch?
> 
> It's like not liking JLo because she has a big you-know-what.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

watchustebbing said:


> Agree with the bezel observation, but isn't that the reason we all want this watch?
> 
> It's like not liking JLo because she has a big you-know-what.


Big bank balance ? 
Big house ? 
Big career ?

Im so confused ?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> Big bank balance ?
> Big house ?
> Big career ?
> 
> ...


I think he mean big b-u-t-t. :-d


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

No offense to any JLo big ... fans, I would much rather prefer to see a big Borealis bezel in front of me than big JLo you know what.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Vadym said:


> No offense to any JLo big ... fans, I would much rather prefer to see a big Borealis bezel in front of me than big JLo you know what.


To be honest, I like both Borealis big bezel and JLo's big you know what.


----------



## mjackson (Mar 10, 2013)

Love what borealis is doing lately.


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

I just don't like JLo in general because of her fur coat collection hobby.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Not bad. In less than 3 weeks, 9 out of 18 versions are sold out. I guess good design and good pricing drive the sales well. At this rate, it's likely all 18 versions will be sold out before the preorder period ends.

Congrats to Borealis on this Sea Storm project.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

That sea storm had prompted me to get the old skindiver (first gen, acrylic and 2824-2) out for a turn...
My preordered sea storm type A, no date, white BGW9 lume will be a perfect complement !










Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

watchustebbing said:


> Agree with the bezel observation, but isn't that the reason we all want this watch?
> 
> It's like not liking JLo because she has a big you-know-what.


 Funny you should say that 'cause I do kinda feel that way about JLo's erm...assets.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Pakz said:


> That sea storm had prompted me to get the old skindiver (first gen, acrylic and 2824-2) out for a turn...
> My preordered sea storm type A, no date, white BGW9 lume will be a perfect complement !
> 
> 
> ...


I have a similar Helson Skindiver (yellow lume, no date, but with the sapphire crystal and Miyota 9015), and ordered the same version of the Sea Storm for exactly the same reason.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I have been away from watches for a while, did they jack up the price from $137x2 to $300?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> I have been away from watches for a while, did they jack up the price from $137x2 to $300?


Yes, they did. About 2 weeks after the preorder started around 1st Feb 2017.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Here are several pics of the B, ND, BGW9 lume prototype.

Remember that this is a prototype. sSeveral changes coming in the final product as described in this thread.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Awesome pictures, Mr. Guitron ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

Looks great. Glad I am in. Got the B with date C3.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

I love what is Borealis doing with their watches, not a fan of homages tho.
The Seafarer II is still probably on of their best timepieces to date [next to the Estoril], amazing quality and specs for the price.
My only critic is that they should work a bit more on their logo. Overall, the text on the dial is kinda simplistic, I find the Borealis logo on this one kinda huge, even ''30ATM'' and ''Automatic'' could have been smaller.
Other than that it looks like another hit to me :-!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here are several pics of the B, ND, BGW9 lume prototype.
> 
> ...


Yup, probably the best pics of the Sea Storm prototype I've seen so far. |>

Thanks for sharing these beautiful shots.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

I think it is safe to say that the Sea Storm is very photogenic. Can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great pics. Thanks. I got the same thing with OR lume. I do wish the numbers were a tad smaller. If only the C numbers were on this dial.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

parsig9 said:


> Great pics. Thanks. I got the same thing with OR lume. I do wish the numbers were a tad smaller. If only the C numbers were on this dial.


As far as I'm aware, the font will be smaller. Numbers staying unchanged.

In the metal they don't appear out too big. I'll shoot a comparison with the Skin diver I have if I get a minute.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Jguitron said:


> As far as I'm aware, the font will be smaller. Numbers staying unchanged.
> 
> In the metal they don't appear out too big. I'll shoot a comparison with the Skin diver I have if I get a minute.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it is the size of the numbers on the bezel (for all bezels) that will be reduced by about 10%. The numbers on the dial (Vers. B and C) will stay the same. The font of the Borealis brand will also be reduced for all dials.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Alpineboy said:


> I believe it is the size of the numbers on the bezel (for all bezels) that will be reduced by about 10%. The numbers on the dial (Vers. B and C) will stay the same. The font of the Borealis brand will also be reduced for all dials.


Yes, that's my understanding.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

Just preordered a B1 w date and radium lume. Ran across this piece on Youtube and could not resist the look. Add in the reliability of a Seiko NH35 movement and the price and this is a winner in my book. Love the micro brands. I have had Steinhart OVM v1, Helson Shark Diver, and their Spear Diver Window Pane. All great watches in their own right. Sold those off and been away from the watch collecting for a short bit. Jumping back in with his interesting time piece. Great move on Borealis part.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

The skin diver is one of my favorite watches I own but I must admit it's not as comfortable to wear for some reason. Perhaps the long lugs?

I wouldn't exchange it for the world, I don't mean to come across as complaining. It's a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I think the proportions on the Helson is better. The fonts look way too big on the Borealis and the domed bezel makes it look even more magnified and distorted


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ I think the proportions on the Helson is better. The fonts look way too big on the Borealis and the domed bezel makes it look even more magnified and distorted


Helson is great, no doubt about that, but I think it's not really comparable due to a huge price difference. It's not like we have an option here to buy Helson or Borealis. It's more like buying one Helson or four Borealises. Could Borealis be improved, yes. Is it worth what we are paying for it, i think yes. Does Helson worth the price, i think yes. To me it's like Kia Optima and BMW 5 series. Both great cars but not comparable. Both have rights to exist and serve their purpose.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Vadym said:


> Helson is great, no doubt about that, but I think it's not really comparable due to a huge price difference. It's not like we have an option here to buy Helson or Borealis. It's more like buying one Helson or four Borealises. Could Borealis be improved, yes. Is it worth what we are paying for it, i think yes. Does Helson worth the price, i think yes. To me it's like Kia Optima and BMW 5 series. Both great cars but not comparable. Both have rights to exist and serve their purpose.


An SS Helson with 9015 is only $800? Unless you somehow got the borealis for $200. Good point still though. While I still prefer the Helson overall, I'm in the market segment that Borealis is targeting here. There's no really decision to be made on my part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Helson's are all sold out, unless you want a bronze one for ONLY $1,299 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

I caved and ordered - Version A / No-Date / Old Radium lume


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

househalfman said:


> An SS Helson with 9015 is only $800? Unless you somehow got the borealis for $200. Good point still though. While I still prefer the Helson overall, I'm in the market segment that Borealis is targeting here. There's no really decision to be made on my part.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was referring to the Helson that is still available for purchase. For $800 one it would 2.5 Borealises which is still not comparable. Bottom line, if would of known about Helson when it was still available I would of bought one. I found out about Helson when ss version was already sold out. Kind of glad I did, otherwise wise would spend a lot more money. Borealis is just right for me. Love the design, size is just right so as the price. Can't wait to try it on.


----------



## Watchguru58 (Apr 21, 2010)

Vadym said:


> Looks great. Glad I am in. Got the B with date C3.


I ordered the same one. It looks like Utahn's have the same taste LOL!!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Vadym said:


> I was referring to the Helson that is still available for purchase. For $800 one it would 2.5 Borealises which is still not comparable. Bottom line, if would of known about Helson when it was still available I would of bought one. I found out about Helson when ss version was already sold out. Kind of glad I did, otherwise wise would spend a lot more money. Borealis is just right for me. Love the design, size is just right so as the price. Can't wait to try it on.


Agreed. I once said that if Helson comes out with an NH35 id get one because I'm cheap. A few days after Borealis announced this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguru58 (Apr 21, 2010)

10 out of the 18 versions are now sold out. It looks like Carlos and Maria have hit another home run with their latest model.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watchguru58 said:


> 10 out of the 18 versions are now sold out. It looks like Carlos and Maria have hit another home run with their latest model.


Yup, they sure do.

Even though it's not the perfect Fifty-Fathoms homage that I had in my mind for small wrists, which can one step up the Helson's, I'm really happy that they do this piece at such a reasonable price point.

Is it July yet? :-d


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

Any chance it will be available earlier than July?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this watch and cannot wait to get mine

Wore it again this weekend 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Digitalone (Feb 28, 2013)

Jguitron said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here are several pics of the B, ND, BGW9 lume prototype.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong but the bezel on this one looks a fair bit thinner?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this watch and cannot wait to get mine
> 
> Wore it again this weekend
> 
> ...




The green hue of the lume suits this watch super well! The contrast with the white elements is actually good looking. It's a winner.

Look at number 6... love what the light is doing to it!

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Digitalone said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the bezel on this one looks a fair bit thinner?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Digitalone, it's the same one as the other protos being photographed out there. This includes the slightly oversized numerals that are totally fine with me, but will be smaller on final production.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

I really love those lugs.... ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> I really love those lugs.... &#55358;&#56612;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too ...... as long as L2L is less than 49 mm.

Anyway, great macro shot.


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Got my order in just in time - ordered Version A / no-date / old radium lume yesterday afternoon, and that version is now showing as sold out. Over half of the versions are now sold out on their website.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

mleok said:


> I have a similar Helson Skindiver (yellow lume, no date, but with the sapphire crystal and Miyota 9015), and ordered the same version of the Sea Storm for exactly the same reason.


Ditto here...owner of a Skindiver v.3 w/ Numbers, C3, Date, and pre-ordered v.B, ND and Old Radium. Can't to get my hands on it and have it side by side...


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

I respectfully request those with early samples to stop posting pictures. You do know that the suffering is 5+ months! I have to stop visiting this thread...


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

watchustebbing said:


> I respectfully request those with early samples to stop posting pictures. You do know that the suffering is 5+ months! I have to stop visiting this thread...


Same. *unsubscribed *


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

IMO those prototypes that are currently residing with a VERY FEW select individuals should be passed around to everyone who preordered,STARTING WITH ME!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

watchustebbing said:


> I respectfully request those with early samples to stop posting pictures. You do know that the suffering is 5+ months! I have to stop visiting this thread...


Oh geez!!! You gotta be kidding me!! 

My sample is gone! Off my hands and all I have is pics...

This is now several times that I have jumped on to a project like this and I enjoy every step of the way!!! I mean, the anticipation is great, hearing other peeps standpoints, looking at as many pics I can possibly get... man, it's the process that leads to such an awesome experience once you finally receive it. Although I do have to say that a couple of times all the build-up comes crashing down once I finally strap on a watch that somehow doesn't click with me 

... and sure you can sell it BNIB but that's another story...

So, for those that don't yet enjoy the process I highly suggest you think about it differently and it will be a great experience every step of the way, including delays! Hey, as long as it's not OXYGEN you can wait for the process to take place.

Peace!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

watchninja123 said:


> Same. *unsubscribed *


Totally weird to reject or refuse to get as many pics as possible of a project you have committed to. I speak from the standpoint of someone who 99% of the time doesn't get the privilege of shooting an advance sample... I've always enjoyed and appreciated anyone that would add to he excitement of the process with further info or, even better, WITH PICS!

I wish you much entertaining elsewhere at least until July .

Adieu!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

I pre-ordered the C No Date BGW9 and the more I see pics the more I fall in love with it! So for me keep the pictures coming!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Jguitron said:


> Totally weird to reject or refuse to get as many pics as possible of a project you have committed to. I speak from the standpoint of someone who 99% of the time doesn't get the privilege of shooting an advance sample... I've always enjoyed and appreciated anyone that would add to he excitement of the process with further info or, even better, WITH PICS!
> 
> I wish you much entertaining elsewhere at least until July .
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm pretty sure that watchustebbing and I are being sarcastic.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

watchninja123 said:


> Thank you. I'm pretty sure that watchustebbing and I are being sarcastic.




I stand corrected. 
I apologize for misinterpreting.



Now let's see if I can recover all those pics I sent to the recycle bin! ♻

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Just placed an order for a version B1, Date, C3X1.

IMO the blue looks the best in the dark. I have always thought blue lume looked mesmerizing. The vintage looks the best during the day and fits best with this style. But the green is the brightest which I love and must have. Also, I just had to have a B1 with date and the green was the only one available. Still should be a good looking piece!

This picture pushed me over the edge to press the order button.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

11 out of 18 versions are now gone.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

I am such a crowd follower....every time someone posts which version they bought and it's different than the one I ordered,....I think,hmmm, maybe I should of bought that one instead. :think: ....But, sure enough eventually someone buys & posts the one I ordered,... and I go YEP!!... What a Great Choice I Made!! :roll:

..."If your friends all jumped off the bridge?...Would you jump off the bridge?

......"Yep!", and we'd all know exactly what time it was. b-)


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> 11 out of 18 versions are now gone.


Really interesting to see how they went and infer popularity, it looks to me like C > B > A; date > no date; BGW9 > Old Radium> C3. Apparently I'm not following the crowd and have an unpopular choice.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

daforg said:


> Really interesting to see how they went and infer popularity, it looks to me like C > B > A; date > no date; BGW9 > Old Radium> C3. Apparently I'm not following the crowd and have an unpopular choice.


My guess is first to be closed is the least popular, and they are trying to close orders to lock in quantities for production. Most popular versions will be left open with units available for sale later at full price.

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

taike said:


> My guess is first to be closed is the least popular, and they are trying to close orders to lock in quantities for production. Most popular versions will be left open with units available for sale later at full price.
> 
> Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


I agree that the first to be closed (out of stock) are the least popular. I believe Borealis announced that they will do this on their Facebook page.


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Just ordered a C, no date, old radium


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

taike said:


> My guess is first to be closed is the least popular, and they are trying to close orders to lock in quantities for production. Most popular versions will be left open with units available for sale later at full price.


Unless they were making a certain quantity of each. Anyway, I guess it doesn't matter which way around it is.


----------



## rhaykal (Feb 10, 2014)

i think they are doing certain set numbers on each variance and once they sell out they close out. Those that are locked out/sold out have burned through their numbers. Those that are left available might be the less popular versions. Doesn't matter though. Theyll all sell out once people realize they can't get the version they want, they'll jump on any model they can. I wanted the C dial, c3x1 w/ date but it sold out so I jumped all over the no date version. The next day that one was no longer available for preorder too.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

odinslostcandy said:


> Just ordered a C, no date, old radium


_*See, 
...And that's the exact one I ordered! What a Great Choice "I" made!

..I mean "You" made! *_:-!


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

garydusa said:


> _*See,
> ...And that's the exact one I ordered! What a Great Choice "I" made!
> 
> ..I mean "You" made! *_:-!


You made a great choice for me.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm in.
Version C, no date, old radium lume.

First time I've pre-ordered, i'm pretty excited to walk this path ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

rhaykal said:


> i think they are doing certain set numbers on each variance and once they sell out they close out. Those that are locked out/sold out have burned through their numbers. Those that are left available might be the less popular versions. Doesn't matter though. Theyll all sell out once people realize they can't get the version they want, they'll jump on any model they can. I wanted the C dial, c3x1 w/ date but it sold out so I jumped all over the no date version. The next day that one was no longer available for preorder too.


^^^This makes more sense to me.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

rhaykal said:


> i think they are doing certain set numbers on each variance and once they sell out they close out. Those that are locked out/sold out have burned through their numbers. Those that are left available might be the less popular versions. Doesn't matter though. Theyll all sell out once people realize they can't get the version they want, they'll jump on any model they can. I wanted the C dial, c3x1 w/ date but it sold out so I jumped all over the no date version. The next day that one was no longer available for preorder too.


This is what I was thinking as well. It doesn't make sense to close orders early to the unpopular versions as you're just increasing the manufacturing cost per item. With a planned limited predetermined quantity you are evenly spreading out the costs.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

It makes perfect sense to discontinue unpopular product lines, and to produce more of what people want. I understand with the cascais, some versions only have 5 pcs being made.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

taike said:


> It makes perfect sense to discontinue unpopular product lines, and to produce more of what people want. I understand with the cascais, some versions only have 5 pcs being made.


On larger scale production yes, but we're talking about very small batches of "custom orders". After all, I'm sure all of the Sea Storms will sell at this rate so it would not make sense to limit your production numbers from originally planned.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

KogKiller said:


> On larger scale production yes, but we're talking about very small batches of "custom orders". After all, I'm sure all of the Sea Storms will sell at this rate so it would not make sense to limit your production numbers from originally planned.


The smaller the batch, the more important it is to tailor your numbers to market. In a batch size of one, you don't want to make something no one wants. It's a preorder, so production numbers are informed by order numbers. It doesn't make sense to over produce unpopular versions and hold a bunch of dead stock.

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

KogKiller said:


> On larger scale production yes, but we're talking about very small batches of "custom orders". After all, I'm sure all of the Sea Storms will sell at this rate so it would not make sense to limit your production numbers from originally planned.


In your opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

taike said:


> The smaller the batch, the more important it is to tailor your numbers to market. In a batch size of one, you don't want to make something no one wants. It's a preorder, so production numbers are informed by order numbers. It doesn't make sense to over produce unpopular versions and hold a bunch of dead stock.
> 
> Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


That does make more sense now. I had assumed they had already began production and already set a production quantity. If they haven't then yes I'd have to agree with you. Sorry I just started reading this thread yesterday.



Watches503 said:


> In your opinion.


Valuable post to the discussion. Thanks.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

KogKiller said:


> That does make more sense now. I had assumed they had already began production and already set a production quantity. If they haven't then yes I'd have to agree with you. Sorry I just started reading this thread yesterday.





KogKiller said:


> Valuable post to the discussion. Thanks.


Really "IMHO", it's not rocket science, the variants are not case shape, case size, &/or movement choices. The variable choices are only: different "Colored Lume" that is applied on about half dozen different printed dials, using the same hands, & those lume colors being applied to the bottom of the same bezels. Basic assembly is identical, so really not that hard to job sort. Happens all the time in the biz.

...and yea, Mr "503" probably just meant: in your "humble" opinion...:-x


----------



## Slider63 (Sep 15, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> The skin diver is one of my favorite watches I own but I must admit it's not as comfortable to wear for some reason. Perhaps the long lugs?
> 
> I wouldn't exchange it for the world, I don't mean to come across as complaining. It's a beauty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the comparison pictures. As a Helson Skindiver owner, it helps to see the differences in the case design, bezel, crystal, etc...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slider63 (Sep 15, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> Taking this one to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This will be my pick with the white, glows Blue BGW9! Looks Fantastic and will complement my Helson Skindiver.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slider63 (Sep 15, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dang I like this more everyday.
> I gots to have one
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Stunning!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slider63 (Sep 15, 2012)

I hope to be able to snag this beautiful Borealis Sea Storm!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Great comparison photo - it shows the Sea Storm using the bezel dimensions of the modern Blancpain 50 Fathoms vs. the bezel dimension of the original 50 Fathoms used by Helson.

So the Sea Storm is a hybrid (at least for Version C) of the original 50 Fathoms (Version A & C dials) and the modern 50 Fathoms (Bezel), whereas the Skin Diver is a straight homage to the original IMHO.



Jguitron said:


> The skin diver is one of my favorite watches I own but I must admit it's not as comfortable to wear for some reason. Perhaps the long lugs?
> 
> I wouldn't exchange it for the world, I don't mean to come across as complaining. It's a beauty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - There it is...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

sfnewguy said:


> Great comparison photo - it shows the Sea Storm using the bezel dimensions of the modern Blancpain 50 Fathoms vs. the bezel dimension of the original 50 Fathoms used by Helson.
> 
> So the Sea Storm is a hybrid (at least for Version C) of the original 50 Fathoms (Version A & C dials) and the modern 50 Fathoms (Bezel), whereas the Skin Diver is a straight homage to the original IMHO.


Yes, totally agree with you.

My grail watch is the actual modern FF. At $17.2k it will remain so, but I was able to go to an AD and try one on. What a beautiful thing! It does seem worth the price tag. HOWEVER, at 45mm and fairly tall it doesn't wear on me that well.

I can honestly say that Borealis made a great call on keeping it on a more wearable diameter.










For reference I have a 7.5" wrist.

Cheers to the weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Jguitron said:


>


So here is my problem with PreOrders.I was motoring along,happy with the 2 I chose to P/O.Then this pic gets posted & all the sudden I'm seeing the 20mm lug width & thinness of the lugs themselves as throwing off the symmetry of the entire watch.I don't have any problem with the case or bezel size but the lug width is giving me a SERIOUS case of the just doesn't look rights.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> So here is my problem with PreOrders.I was motoring along,happy with the 2 I chose to P/O.Then this pic gets posted & all the sudden I'm seeing the 20mm lug width & thinness of the lugs themselves as throwing off the symmetry of the entire watch.I don't have any problem with the case or bezel size but the lug width is giving me a SERIOUS case of the just doesn't look rights.


I hear you. But I suggest that you don't base your decision on one or a few shots because there's always the lens effects that don't reproduce the real deal.

I can honestly say that in person and in most pics the watch is very well balanced. Every watch is different, and to me, the sea storm is mostly about circles. The case, the bezel, the crystals... I think it's totally fine to let lugs be more on the discrete side.

Here's a couple angles that show the horns a bit more...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

It would REALLY help to see the actual watch!I'm still wondering WHY these can't be passed around to PreOrder customers?Not to be rude but why do such a select few rate when we don't?


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, I got berated for bringing up the relative "scale" of things on this watch a few pages back, when I subsequently suggested "saving up for" a Helson Skindiver instead. The recent A-B pics of the two side by sideTELLS the story to MY eyes...

But "each to his own; the sailor kissed the cow..." as my Dad used to say - flame on, Kids!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> It would REALLY help to see the actual watch!I'm still wondering WHY these can't be passed around to PreOrder customers?Not to be rude but why do such a select few rate when we don't?


Speaking strictly from my own personal standpoint I would say that owning several Borealis watches and having established a track record as well as relationship the brand leads to the opportunity, although it's not a given. I had been seeking the op for some time now and it didn't work out until now.

On the flip side, it would be naive to assume that everyone here, known or unknown, would be as honorable as expected and return the goods. It's unreal what some individuals would do for a relatively minor good.

This is what buying of internet is all about. I bought the sea storm before I even knew I was going to get the op to shoot it. I'm super pleased that in person it's as good as in pics but I wouldn't have cancelled or tried to work my way out of the purchase if I didn't like it once held in my hand.

Do you honestly think that a communal passing around of the watch wouldn't result in some peeps deciding against it and not honoring their commitment?? Or even worse, losing the watches?

I will continue to buy watches online without seeing them in person and I'm totally fine with it. However this is not for everyone and some would do best by going to the shop, trying the piece on and deciding then.

I wonder if you'd rather no one get the chance to share their experiences instead? This "complain" keeps coming up relatively frequently... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

TheGanzman said:


> Well, I got berated for bringing up the relative "scale" of things on this watch a few pages back, when I subsequently suggested "saving up for" a Helson Skindiver instead. The recent A-B pics of the two side by sideTELLS the story to MY eyes...
> 
> But "each to his own; the sailor kissed the cow..." as my Dad used to say - flame on, Kids!


The Helson Skindivers are only available in bronze for $1,299 right now so all 300 (or more) of us saving up to get a NEW or PREOWNED SS Skindiver is an impossibility.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> It would REALLY help to see the actual watch!I'm still wondering WHY these can't be passed around to PreOrder customers?Not to be rude but why do such a select few rate when we don't?


I bought 3 Seafarers, 3 Sea Dragons, 2 Estorils, 3 Manta Rays, 5-6 Poseidons and 2 Sea Lions before asking for a prototype.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Hi guys,

Has anyone contacted Borealis and if so have they responded. I emailed them a 
couple of days ago and I have yet to get a reply.

Thnx
Steve


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> It would REALLY help to see the actual watch!I'm still wondering WHY these can't be passed around to PreOrder customers?Not to be rude but why do such a select few rate when we don't?


Well, the selected few are Borealis most loyal customers, who also writes, imho, objective reviews of their watches, as you can see a few posts before. Micro brand like NTH, also did the same, by sending prototypes to friends and loyal customers that Doc trusted.

I'm considered to be relatively new to Borealis, even though this is my 5th time making purchasers from them. But I'm not complaining.

Also, I have a good eye in judging whether the watch will be suitable for me, based on just a detailed 2D engineering drawing, which Borealis did a good job providing. In fact, I find easier to decide using 2D drawings than 3D renders. But that is just me.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Agree with you guys. After all, being sent a prototype to examine is a privilege extended to a select few only.  A micro doesn't have to send us prototypes to examine. But if they do, they have absolute discretion who gets a prototype. I am just glad that the ones who did receive prototypes were able to share their impressions and thoughts with us!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I see no issue with micros pushing some prototypes to loyal customers. In fact, it shows class and trust. It also gives the rest of us an opportunity to see real world pics of the watches, and get hands-on feedback from forum members we respect and trust. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I think it'd be very impractical and a logistical nightmare and risky for a brand to start passing a proto to everyone who has preordered a watch around the globe. Also if they see too much complaining about it, the brands may just stop doing this all together which is a loss to all of us WIS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguru58 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think it'd be very impractical and a logistical nightmare and risky for a brand to start passing a proto to everyone who has preordered a watch around the globe. Also if they see too much complaining about it, the brands may just stop doing this all together which is a loss to all of us WIS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 Agreed ^^^^^^^


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I think it'd be very impractical and a logistical nightmare and risky for a brand to start passing a proto to everyone who has preordered a watch around the globe. Also if they see too much complaining about it, the brands may just stop doing this all together which is a loss to all of us WIS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

I've probably pre-ordered as many Borealis watches as anyone, but never would I consider requesting a prototype to see just because I'm a good customer. I am not an active poster on the forums, nor do I take the time to post pictures very often. The members that Borealis has entrusted with the prototypes do a fantastic job taking the time to post pictures and giving their honest reviews and forwarding to fellow members that they trust to do the same and take care of the prototypes to eventually send back to Borealis. I'm happy that Borealis sends out their prototypes and that our fellow members take the time to post great pics and give their honest reviews of the watch. I've changed my pre-order selection multiple times in a few of the models after seeing their pics. So a big "THANK YOU!" to the members who have graciously taken the time to photograph and post pics and reviews for the various Borealis models for our benefit - I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

I owned a Helson Skindiver, I think a v2, 22mm lugs, around 51mm lug to lug, with a Miyota 9015 inside. I liked it very much. It was beautifully finished and nicely built. However, I didn't like the lugs. The flat, squarish shape of the lugs detracted from the overall look of the watch, in my opinion. They also stuck out almost straight from the case and made the watch wear larger than it needed to. The Sea Storm lugs look great to me. I like the fairly strong downward angle, which reduces the overall length and I really like the chamfering, which makes them look like they have a twist. Subjective, I know, but I think the Borealis interpretation of this style looks nicer than either Helson's Skindiver or MWW's Iconik 3.

Sent from my iPad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

GOPENNSTATE! said:


> +1
> 
> I've probably pre-ordered as many Borealis watches as anyone, but never would I consider requesting a prototype to see just because I'm a good customer. I am not an active poster on the forums, nor do I take the time to post pictures very often. The members that Borealis has entrusted with the prototypes do a fantastic job taking the time to post pictures and giving their honest reviews and forwarding to fellow members that they trust to do the same and take care of the prototypes to eventually send back to Borealis. I'm happy that Borealis sends out their prototypes and that our fellow members take the time to post great pics and give their honest reviews of the watch. I've changed my pre-order selection multiple times in a few of the models after seeing their pics. So a big "THANK YOU!" to the members who have graciously taken the time to photograph and post pics and reviews for the various Borealis models for our benefit - I really appreciate it!!


Appreciate your encouragement very much!!! Especially after posting a couple times here only to get all sorts of selfish and unappreciative feedback, which is exactly the opposite goal of the posts.

Cheers mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

Fourteen of the eighteen models are now sold out.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

15 out of 18 gone now.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow. That's crazy!! Congrats Borealis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Yeah I have no issue with some of you getting the prototypes. Trying to pass it along to everyone who pre-ordered would be a nightmare AND I promise someone lacking in character would take advantage of it and keep the watch.

The only comparable thing was at another forum where people could choose to participate in a "secret santa" type gift giving where one would pick the name of a forum member and send a watch for a value of under $150 I believe it was and you would receive a watch yourself. That was a great success, as the forum was relatively small and most members had known each other for years. But WUS is sprawling and to give a prototype blindly to anyone who pre-ordered would be crazy IMHO.

Being given a prototype is a privilege that the brand decides is warranted based on whatever criteria they see fit. It also carries responsibility to present information of the prototypes to the forum and those of you who did so, did a great job!



Jguitron said:


> Speaking strictly from my own personal standpoint I would say that owning several Borealis watches and having established a track record as well as relationship the brand leads to the opportunity, although it's not a given. I had been seeking the op for some time now and it didn't work out until now.
> 
> On the flip side, it would be naive to assume that everyone here, known or unknown, would be as honorable as expected and return the goods. It's unreal what some individuals would do for a relatively minor good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

Many comments about the dial and bezel script, but few about the crystal. I think a more pronounced dome, perhaps more matched to the bezel insert, would take the Sea Storm to the next level. Helson's Skindiver wins that contest, in my opinion, based on my experience with the Skindiver and the pictures of the Borealis.


----------



## gttle (Jan 25, 2017)

Just ordered Version B1 Date C3 X1 Lume ....actually like no date with numeric dial but all sold out.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing it tonight. It's such a cool watch and lugs are better than the Helson Skin Diver I used to own

















Sorry for the print on the crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> 15 out of 18 gone now.


Wow, glad I got in. I almost didn't!


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

Is it July yet ?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Vadym said:


> Is it July yet ?


No. It's march. Four more months.

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

are we there yet?


----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> are we there yet?


It's gonna be a long time...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nexty9 said:


> It's gonna be a long time...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just like my children when we go in holidays...
Somewhere i'm still a child !!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nexty9 said:


> Just like my children when we go in holidays...
> Somewhere i'm still a child !!!!


I can relate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, 17 out of 18 sold out now.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Hope they issue it in bronze as well.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Wow, 17 out of 18 sold out now.


I appear to have ordered the most unpopular one.


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

A HOME RUN! Borealis really hit this one way out of the park.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mleok said:


> I appear to have ordered the most unpopular one.


No worries bro. Chances are, even your so call most unpopular one, will be sold out within this month.

Still, the waiting time of another 4 months is going to be long for everybody preordered.


----------



## MichaelNorth (Dec 27, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> And here's the C3 X1 followed by a comparo next to the bgw9. The sun is heading dead on so they're not the best of pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much for posting those great pics! Helped me a great deal in making my decision. Both of those versions are great looking!


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Does the 2017 Purchase Abstinence Club accept membership for 4 months? 



SimpleWatchMan said:


> No worries bro. Chances are, even your so call most unpopular one, will be sold out within this month.
> Still, the waiting time of another 4 months is going to be long for everybody preordered.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

watchustebbing said:


> Does the 2017 Purchase Abstinence Club accept membership for 4 months?


Ah, I join the support group after I had preordered the Sea Storm, and I've been upfront about it. So the membership last till end of the year.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> I bought 3 Seafarers, 3 Sea Dragons, 2 Estorils, 3 Manta Rays, 5-6 Poseidons and 2 Sea Lions before asking for a prototype.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's true love there...

The Sea Storm will be my first Borealis and a shout out to all those reviewed and posted pictures...Many thanks for helping me decide which one I wanted.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Ah, I join the support group after I had preordered the Sea Storm, and I've been upfront about it. So the membership last till end of the year.


I can't overcome the guilt...decide to wait until 2018.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

watchustebbing said:


> I can't overcome the guilt...decide to wait until 2018.


Nah, I think you got more watches in mind to buy till 2018, right?


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

I must be one of the last guys to have ordered. Luck has it, it's the model I wanted: No date A type with BGW9 lume. 
Now all I need to do is forget entirely about this watch until next Summer.
It's been great reading the contributions here. I particularly enjoyed the prototypes being photographed and discussed positively.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Me too! I got a waiver from the Grand Poobah of the club.

I'm trying to be good, trying to be good, trying to be good



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Ah, I join the support group after I had preordered the Sea Storm, and I've been upfront about it. So the membership last till end of the year.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

News flash!

All preorders of 18 versions of Borealis Sea Storm are now sold out. 

Wow, faster than I had predicted. :-d


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> News flash!
> 
> All preorders of 18 versions of Borealis Sea Storm are now sold out.
> 
> Wow, faster than I had predicted. :-d


That was indeed fast, I wonder how many are being produced.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

mleok said:


> That was indeed fast, I wonder how many are being produced.


I wonder too. :think:

But I think this campaign might be the best Borealis ever had.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Perhaps Borealis could make a few more since those sold so fast.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Perhaps Borealis could make a few more since those sold so fast.


I asked if they could order 100 more since they sold out but the factory needs like a whole order of 300 minimum. I don't understand the reasons but I guess they work by contract and 100 more is not possible. Bummer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I took this pic before heading to work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> I took this pic before heading to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, you're not making it easier for the rest of us, from now till July, do you? :-d


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> I asked if they could order 100 more since they sold out but the factory needs like a whole order of 300 minimum. I don't understand the reasons but I guess they work by contract and 100 more is not possible. Bummer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did they disclosed to you the total no. of Sea Storm to be made? Just curious.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Did they disclosed to you the total no. of Sea Storm to be made? Just curious.


Oh no. At one point they had sold almost 300 but I don't know total and I'm afraid to ask.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Oh no. At one point they had sold almost 300 but I don't know total and I'm afraid to ask.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries. I already asked Carlos in the Borealis Sea Storm forum thread. No sure he will obliged to answer though.


----------



## Anaspace (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm glad I ordered one - version C no date old radium lume


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Would be interesting to see this also in bronze, but in the meanwhile, I've preordered the bronze Bull Shark.

Store - Borealis Watch Company


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Storm On DrunkArtStraps canvas 

Congrats to Borealis on selling out all 18 versions 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sea Storm On DrunkArtStraps canvas
> 
> Congrats to Borealis on selling out all 18 versions
> 
> ...


I don't mind paying a bit extra if it can come with a canvas strap of DAS quality 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Is it July yet?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










Everyone's got to grow up eventually, I guess.....


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

Double post. Oops.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Davemro said:


> View attachment 11183242
> 
> Everyone's got to grow up eventually, I guess.....


Everyone's got to sell out eventually. Money trumps everything

Turning is a pointer, the passing of the time, the same is true. Time to rush to flow to me only care about you. If time is a circle, and you are in the circle of the other head.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The pics aren't great. But just to help with the wait 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The pics aren't great. But just to help with the wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, such nicely taken photos. Another 4 months of wait ... :-(


----------



## fumiyasu (Sep 16, 2007)

A bit late to this.. I see that one sea storm is still available on the website whilst all the other ones are out of stock. Do these Borealis get back in stock when delivery starts or are they generally just "when they are gone, they are gone?"..

Just thinking whether to just get this one that is available but not my most preferred watch face config...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hmm ... interesting. I swore all 18 versions were sold out a week ago. :think:


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

fumiyasu said:


> A bit late to this.. I see that one sea storm is still available on the website whilst all the other ones are out of stock. Do these Borealis get back in stock when delivery starts or are they generally just "when they are gone, they are gone?"..
> 
> Just thinking whether to just get this one that is available but not my most preferred watch face config...


Just a suggestion, why not wait till your most preferred dial face available on the 2nd hand market around July/August period?


----------



## fumiyasu (Sep 16, 2007)

I think you are right, I did actually check last week and it was all gone. Just thought I would have a look at it again today and saw that one come up which prompted me to think whether I should just get one either way lol...

I guess I am in no hurry and if I buy this one now it will probably bug me that it's not the dial I like.


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

What are the thoughts on straps? Tropic style seems an obvious match. Does anyone know what bracelet options were offered by Blancpain, if any? Note, not my picture, borrowed from the Net.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Brettg said:


> What are the thoughts on straps? Tropic style seems an obvious match. Does anyone know what bracelet options were offered by Blancpain, if any? Note, not my picture, borrowed from the Net.


Currently BPFF comes on either a black sailcloth strap or a mostly matte steel bracelet which adds around $3k to the price.










Not my image...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> Currently BPFF comes on either a black sailcloth strap or a mostly matte steel bracelet which adds around $3k to the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were there any bracelets offered with the 50's and 60's models? This one looks similar to an Oyster. Nice but expensive!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Brettg said:


> Were there any bracelets offered with the 50's and 60's models? This one looks similar to an Oyster. Nice but expensive!


I haven't come across any from that era. There was the tropic until recently. It's always be an oyster-like bracelet as far as I can tell. I tried one with the bracelet and it's fantastic but at 45mm too big for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a black and a grey 20mm PhenomeNATO coming for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Straight-end oyster for the proper retro vibe? I have a 20mm strapcode all ready that will get a turn. The 'stealth' CSW Bond and a PhenomeNATO are also on the short list of straps for this watch. I all ready have shoulderless springbars ready to go...LONG wait ahead, heh.


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

Classy leather really makes a watch look good; Hirsch Lucca. Expensive, but I think it'll suit the Sea Storm very well. I'm not big on bracelets, but I'm wondering about an Angus Jubilee. Better for me would be a Kevlar.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I've got a 20mm Bradystrap black sailcloth that I almost forgot about, thanks for the reminder!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

that is one beefy jubilee bracelet!! where can I find one?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't see this as a bracelet watch personally. I'll try a $10 tropic strap and canvas and a Hirsch pure. I'll try a classic Toxicnato and a tan Toxicroo too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

watchninja123 said:


> that is one beefy jubilee bracelet!! where can I find one?


They're available on e-bay and Amazon. Search for Angus Jubilee. They do look chunky and industrial, much more masculine than the usual Jubilee style.


----------



## McLenin (Nov 20, 2016)

Are we there yet? 
For the time being I will check out the proposed straps.


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

finally caught up with the thread. so sad about missing this one. does borealis do reg. productions of models after preorders or do they make them in batches and not make anymore after preorder?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

It seems likely that they'll have more available at full price but who knows. Keep an eye on the thread and the sales forum and you'll be able to pick one up,I think. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Admittedly, I've been going a bit crazy on this forum after going in for the Cascais. But if I am honest with myself, I really shouldn't be spending anymore money on watches for awhile.

Even though the Sea Storm looks like a fun watch to play with, I am happy that I am in for the Cascais over this one. Good luck to you guys. I will be enjoying the Seastorm on you wrists from afar.


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

This from Primal Straps for the Sea Storm.... Note, not my pic, found it on the Web.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

On grey PhenomeNATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> On grey PhenomeNATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, Brice !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone else excited?. Can't wait to get mine and see the vintage lume on the model I ordered.

Meanwhile I thought I'd share a few quick pics of the proto 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Anyone else excited?. Can't wait to get mine and see the vintage lume on the model I ordered.
> 
> Meanwhile I thought I'd share a few quick pics of the proto
> 
> ...


Don't be staring at your cool watch, keep your eyes on the road, .

Yeah, can't wait to get those shipped, still looks like July I believe. I have the C3 X1 lume w/date version (B1) coming. How does the thickness feel, not too chunky?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

COZ said:


> Don't be staring at your cool watch, keep your eyes on the road, .
> 
> Yeah, can't wait to get those shipped, still looks like July I believe. I have the C3 X1 lume w/date version (B1) coming. How does the thickness feel, not too chunky?


I was actually stopped and waiting to let a truck merge in front of me -)

It's not chunky to me, and it's not heavy either so it's comfortable and the lugs aren't super long like the HELSON I had

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Yup Very excited. Is July coming earlier this year ? 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Really excited but have been trying not to think about it too much since it's still a little ways off. Enjoy seeing pics though so thanks for posting more of the proto you have.

I actually went with that version in large part due to your pics. Happy to hear you're excited about it after living with the proto for a bit. I'll take that as a good sign.

Now back to waiting. I guess I have enough watches to keep me occupied until July. 

Cheers,

Casey




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> Yup Very excited. Is July coming earlier this year ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Correct. No leap year, so one day earlier.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I got an email from Borealis saying they're aiming for end June / early July, so the wait may not be quite as long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McLenin (Nov 20, 2016)

Hell yeah I am excited  Never had a watch with BGW lume, will be interesting.

Edit. Spelling


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Any new updates? Pictures? 55 days until July. I felt like I've watched the youtube videos over a dozen times.

Also, I regret not ordering BGW9 lumed. I have enough green lumed watches.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Did you initiate contact re: delivery date? or did they just send you an email update?

Thank you.



Monkwearmouth said:


> I got an email from Borealis saying they're aiming for end June / early July, so the wait may not be quite as long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

sfnewguy said:


> Did you initiate contact re: delivery date? or did they just send you an email update?
> 
> Thank you.


This was an email I received. Not long now !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sfnewguy said:


> Did you initiate contact re: delivery date? or did they just send you an email update?
> 
> Thank you.


They send regular updates.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I really like this one


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Well I haven't been receiving them,but think I should as I pre-ordered one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sfnewguy said:


> Well I haven't been receiving them,but think I should as I pre-ordered one.


Do you monitor your junk folder. Maybe they are there? Ask Carlos maybe ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A few more pics of the Borealis Sea Storm prototype on DrunkArtStraps which I am wearing now 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

sfnewguy said:


> Well I haven't been receiving them,but think I should as I pre-ordered one.


Haven't been receiving emails from Borealis either. Nothing in spam/junk/trash folders.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

KogKiller said:


> Haven't been receiving emails from Borealis either. Nothing in spam/junk/trash folders.


That is because Borealis onlly send out email when the watch is ready. So no worries.

The updates some of us have received are from the Borealis forum, which you can check from time to time. Or configure your Borealis forum member profile to forward any thread discussion updates to your email address automatically, if I recall correctly.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Pinguu (Dec 11, 2015)

Has anyone tried a Squale style mesh on a Sea Storm prototype? I'm thinking that it would look great. Considering to order the one from Watchgecko (Heavy Duty Milanese Mesh) to have ready when my Sea Storm arrives


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry I don't do mesh so don't own one to try it on. But if someone wants to send me one I'd be happy to snap a few pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Ok that explains it as I am not a member of the forum. Did get an email from Borealis when I inquired about the lack of updates that none have been sent out. So this email must have been generated by the Borealis forum and an email sent to a member to show a new entry. But the member reporting an email was sent by Borealis is I am guessing a mis-characterization.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> That is because Borealis onlly send out email when the watch is ready. So no worries.
> 
> The updates some of us have received are from the Borealis forum, which you can check from time to time. Or configure your Borealis forum member profile to forward any thread discussion updates to your email address automatically, if I recall correctly.
> 
> Hope that helps.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

sfnewguy said:


> Ok that explains it as I am not a member of the forum. Did get an email from Borealis when I inquired about the lack of updates that none have been sent out. So this email must have been generated by the Borealis forum and an email sent to a member to show a new entry. But the member reporting an email was sent by Borealis is I am guessing a mis-characterization.


Borealis does send regular email newsletters. Latest update was Apr 19. Sign up on their website Borealis Watch Company - Professional, Reliable, Affordable Watches On the right toward the bottom.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sfnewguy said:


> Ok that explains it as I am not a member of the forum. Did get an email from Borealis when I inquired about the lack of updates that none have been sent out. So this email must have been generated by the Borealis forum and an email sent to a member to show a new entry. But the member reporting an email was sent by Borealis is I am guessing a mis-characterization.


Nope. Never been on their forums. 
Borealis sends the email directly but I don't know if it's because I placed an order or whether I may have signed up for at some point but doubt it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinguu (Dec 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sorry I don't do mesh so don't own one to try it on. But if someone wants to send me one I'd be happy to snap a few pics
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, Don't be sorry  No worries! appreciate the reply and effort though!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

sfnewguy said:


> Ok that explains it as I am not a member of the forum. Did get an email from Borealis when I inquired about the lack of updates that none have been sent out. So this email must have been generated by the Borealis forum and an email sent to a member to show a new entry. But the member reporting an email was sent by Borealis is I am guessing a mis-characterization.





taike said:


> Borealis does send regular email newsletters. Latest update was Apr 19. Sign up on their website Borealis Watch Company - Professional, Reliable, Affordable Watches On the right toward the bottom.


Yup, taike probably right about the Borealis email newsletters. But it is not as regular as I would like. Just at most once every month. So far, I received 3 email newsletter from Borealis this year.

sfnewguy, try the forum member email forwarding feature. You'll receive better updates from the thread discussions. Note that you need to join in the thread discussions for individual thread to forward it to you, similar to WUS forum.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

U R welcome.


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

Maybe try an expanding bracelet on the Sea Storm for this very retro look?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another pic to help with the wait 
It's on a Tropic rubber strap tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

It looks good on the tropik strap - which one do you have on it?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

daforg said:


> It looks good on the tropik strap - which one do you have on it?


Thanks. It's the rubber I got for my NTH
Tropic diver from Janis Trading. Works great on the Nodus too so I'll get lots of use out of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Another pic to help with the wait
> It's on a Tropic rubber strap tonight


Oh man, The Sea Storm really looks great on that Tropic in that pic !

Regards,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

phlabrooy said:


> Oh man, The Sea Storm really looks great on that Tropic in that pic !
> 
> Regards,


Thank you so much. 
NTH has a nice Tropic strap and not a dust magnet unlike one I had bought online before

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Can you confirm that you wear watches on both wrists? I've seen photos of you wearing the Sea Storm on right wrist and this one of you wearing it on the left, or is it some photoshop thing?



Jeep99dad said:


> Another pic to help with the wait
> It's on a Tropic rubber strap tonight
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you so much.
> NTH has a nice Tropic strap and not a dust magnet unlike one I had bought online before


Yeah, I believe it's made of genuine rubber too.

Really looks good !

Regards,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sfnewguy said:


> Can you confirm that you wear watches on both wrists? I've seen photos of you wearing the Sea Storm on right wrist and this one of you wearing it on the left, or is it some photoshop thing?


I do wear watches on both wrist. Often wear my larger watches on the right wrist. 
No photoshop 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Another pic to help with the wait
> It's on a Tropic rubber strap tonight
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics..I forgot if we'd get tropik rubber strap or not with the watch..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Nice pics..I forgot if we'd get tropik rubber strap or not with the watch..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I forgot too. Not sure what comes with it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Another pic to help with the wait
> It's on a Tropic rubber strap tonight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome. Saved picture so I can get one of these straps too when I get my hands on this beauty. 
Btw the Swiss knife looks good too. Is it the Alox limited ? Does it comes in different sizes ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ossamanity said:


> Looks awesome. Saved picture so I can get one of these straps too when I get my hands on this beauty.
> Btw the Swiss knife looks good too. Is it the Alox limited ? Does it comes in different sizes ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. You can order one of these from JanisTrading. 
It is indeed the 2017 Alox cadet LE. Each year they make an LE release with a different color. There were three models available. I chose cadet because I recently lost my regular Alox cadet and I love the size and weight. Works great for front pocket carry in business slacks. It's pretty thin and light.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you. You can order one of these from JanisTrading.
> It is indeed the 2017 Alox cadet LE. Each year they make an LE release with a different color. There were three models available. I chose cadet because I recently lost my regular Alox cadet and I love the size and weight. Works great for front pocket carry in business slacks. It's pretty thin and light.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I remember seeing it's pop up ad somewhere. Looks cool and one of my favorite colors. Will see if I can order one today. Many Thanks !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I forgot too. Not sure what comes with it ?





EA-Sport said:


> Nice pics..I forgot if we'd get tropik rubber strap or not with the watch..


The Sea Storm comes on the Black leather-backed canvas strap, but there will be one of the new 20mm Borealis vulcanised rubber straps included with the pre-orders.

That Janis Trading Tropik really looks so good in that pic though, almost OEM ... might really have to get one !!!

Regards,


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

Pinguu said:


> Has anyone tried a Squale style mesh on a Sea Storm prototype? I'm thinking that it would look great. Considering to order the one from Watchgecko (Heavy Duty Milanese Mesh) to have ready when my Sea Storm arrives


This is destined for mesh for me too. I think.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Sea Storm on a Hirsch Pure rubber



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I do wear watches on both wrist. Often wear my larger watches on the right wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

Millbarge said:


> Me too


+1. Especially on weekends when I could not figure which watch to wear comes the following Monday. As I don't own a watch winder, this is a good way for me to keep two watches wound up and ready for action!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

I was trying to check out the pic of the Sea Storm on the Janis Trading Tropic put up by @Jeep99dad, which was one of two pics ... on post #636 ...

It was one of the best pics I've come across of the Sea Storm, and really looked fantastic, so much so, that I gave it a "Like" and commented on it.

It has somehow mysteriously disappeared !!!

Regards,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

phlabrooy said:


> I was trying to check out the pic of the Sea Storm on the Janis Trading Tropic put up by @Jeep99dad, which was one of two pics ... on post #636 ...
> 
> It was one of the best pics I've come across of the Sea Storm, and really looked fantastic, so much so, that I gave it a "Like" and commented on it.
> 
> ...


Not sure what happened. But looks like a mod edited the post. 
Let me find the pic to see what's up. I can always pm it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

phlabrooy said:


> I was trying to check out the pic of the Sea Storm on the Janis Trading Tropic put up by @Jeep99dad, which was one of two pics ... on post #636 ...
> 
> It was one of the best pics I've come across of the Sea Storm, and really looked fantastic, so much so, that I gave it a "Like" and commented on it.
> 
> ...


Ok so i see what happened. My little Swiss army cadet knife was in the pic between the watch and beer can. So it's against the rule hence the mod removing it from the post. 
Tried cropping it but the pocket knife is right against the watch so I can't really cut the knife all the way out of the photo
I'll PM it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not sure what happened. But looks like a mod edited the post.
> Let me find the pic to see what's up. I can always pm it





Jeep99dad said:


> Ok so i see what happened. My little Swiss army cadet knife was in the pic between the watch and beer can. So it's against the rule hence the mod removing it from the post.
> Tried cropping it but the pocket knife is right against the watch so I can't really cut the knife all the way out of the photo
> I'll PM it.


Yeah, thanks Brice.

I too now understand what happened !!!

Regards,


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Gotta admit, I'm getting antsy for this beauty! I guess we still have to wait till July?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Can't wait either!










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm in for the Version B no date Old Radium! Got someone on the Borealis forum to transfer me their pre-order, the process was super easy. Thanks Michael Y. if your're a member here too.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Gotta admit, I'm getting antsy for this beauty! I guess we still have to wait till July?


Having 3 on preorder, I'm definitely antsy for these babes. But we might need to wait till August, judging from the delivery of recent models from Borealis.

No matters. As long as they QC my preorder watches properly, it will be well worth the wait for another 2 - 3 months, at least to me. ;-)


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Having 3 on preorder, I'm definitely antsy for these babes. But we might need to wait till August, judging from the delivery of recent models from Borealis.
> 
> No matters. As long as they QC my preorder watches properly, it will be well worth the wait for another 2 - 3 months, at least to me. ;-)


I hope it's not delayed too much. I'm waiting on three pre-orders, one is already a few weeks late and its driving me nuts. Then this one is due July/August and I have a third due mid to late August. All three in a short space of time and I haven't actually bought anything for more than a year, actually reduced back to two pieces.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

It's definitely been quiet for some time. I'm hoping that's because everything is just ticking away nicely in the background ...

Ordered mesh for mine yesterday.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Keefy said:


> It's definitely been quiet for some time. I'm hoping that's because everything is just ticking away nicely in the background ...
> 
> Ordered mesh for mine yesterday.


Which mesh did you go for?


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

daforg said:


> Which mesh did you go for?


The J Vander one on ebay. No idea if its any good. I wanted to try something before hitting strapcode, and i just don't trust the super cheap ones.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Keefy said:


> The J Vander one on ebay. No idea if its any good. I wanted to try something before hitting strapcode, and i just don't trust the super cheap ones.


I've been thinking of trying the WatchGecko Milanese classic or heavy duty. I'm just not sure which one as I have another vintage style diver with 20mm lug width coming. There's quite a big difference in thickness between the two meshes - 2.8mm vs. 4.2mm.

Classic:
https://www.watchgecko.com/milanese-mesh-watch-strap.php#product-tabs=1
Heavy:
https://www.watchgecko.com/heavy-duty-milanese-mesh-watch-strap.php#product-tabs=1


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

daforg said:


> I've been thinking of trying the WatchGecko Milanese classic or heavy duty. I'm just not sure which one as I have another vintage style diver with 20mm lug width coming. There's quite a big difference in thickness between the two meshes - 2.8mm vs. 4.2mm.
> 
> Classic:
> https://www.watchgecko.com/milanese-mesh-watch-strap.php#product-tabs=1
> ...


The classic looks like a $5 ebay special.

I'm honestly not a fan of the straight ends on either.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

taike said:


> The classic looks like a $5 ebay special.
> 
> I'm honestly not a fan of the straight ends on either.


What would you recommend then? I've never owned a mesh.


----------



## Twin Dazzlin (Jun 29, 2015)

At the moment, I do have my Mini slim runway rose gold-tone watch (Michael Kors).


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

daforg said:


> What would you recommend then? I've never owned a mesh.


I prefer the look of the j vander style the other fellow mentioned, but be prepared to cut to size with dremel unless you get one with removable h links. Strapcode is probably good, but I'm too cheap to buy one. Problem with some of the cheap ones on ebay are sharp edges.

It's a matter of taste, but I think this style looks a lot better https://www.watchgecko.com/shark-mesh-watch-strap.php


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

daforg said:


> I've been thinking of trying the WatchGecko Milanese classic or heavy duty. I'm just not sure which one as I have another vintage style diver with 20mm lug width coming. There's quite a big difference in thickness between the two meshes - 2.8mm vs. 4.2mm.
> 
> Classic:
> https://www.watchgecko.com/milanese-mesh-watch-strap.php#product-tabs=1
> ...


I got both the heavy duty milanese mesh, brushed and polished. If you are interested, wait till I received my Sea Storms to see which suits better.

A word of warning, as you don't have experience with mesh before, especially for thicker shark mesh, there will be sharp edges, even for the watchgecko ones I got.

But the cheap ones usually have much more noticeable sharp edges. If you work with textile or similar, the sharp edges might caught on to them.


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

I can recommend Gecota Solid Mesh: https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-solid-mesh.php
It is easy to adjust, it has similar links as standard metal band. It also comes with two different width of endlinks, 20mm and 22mm so you can use it on different watches. Currently on my OS:


















I know it doesn't look like typical mesh but it brings nice vintage look and I think it can fit Borealis.


----------



## Keefy (Oct 16, 2016)

AndyAaron said:


> I can recommend Gecota Solid Mesh: https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-solid-mesh.php
> It is easy to adjust, it has similar links as standard metal band. It also comes with two different width of endlinks, 20mm and 22mm so you can use it on different watches. Currently on my OS:
> 
> 
> ...


Personally that's not what i wanted from mesh, i was actually seeking one i had to cut down.

However, i totally agree that that bracelet will work fantastically well with the Sea Storm, please post pics when it arrives!


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Will do, sir


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Some basic photos of the Sea Storm on the wrist. 
The bezel is really cool




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Some basic photos of the Sea Storm on the wrist.
> The bezel is really cool
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, the bezel is cool looking indeed. Arghh, another 2 - 3 months of waiting before I could lay my hands on these beauties.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yes, the bezel is cool looking indeed. Arghh, another 2 - 3 months of waiting before I could lay my hands on these beauties.


Perhaps but if they are on time maybe just 1 1\2 months. that said I've learned to be patient with preorders and to always always build in delays.

I can't wait to see mine with the old radium dial. Should be a fun one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Some basic photos of the Sea Storm on the wrist.
> The bezel is really cool


Looks like the exact version I have coming. How did the prototype perform in the time you had with it? If it's half as good looking and well finished in person as it seems in your photos then I will consider this one of the best purchases I've ever made.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinguu (Dec 11, 2015)

Bought the Watchgecko heavy duty mesh last week, really happy with it. Was surprised to see the clasp had been updated with 6 adjustment holes instead of the previous 3, could get a perfect fit.

Waiting for the Sea Storm got boring so I picked up a pre-owned Estoril 300 as well b-)

Here's some pictures of the mesh on the Estoril. The straight endlinks are thick on the backside, so for the Estoril which have the spring bar close to the case i had to grind some material away in order to properly angle the the mesh more downwards. Took some extra work but i'm happy with it, not visible from the top side.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ConSeanery said:


> Looks like the exact version I have coming. How did the prototype perform in the time you had with it? If it's half as good looking and well finished in person as it seems in your photos then I will consider this one of the best purchases I've ever made.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's been great. Solid build. Handled the pool well. Smooth crown and bezel operation. No issues at all. 
It's a nice watch. My pic is just a basic cell phone shot in sunlight . Not glamour shot or special effects  so WYSIWYG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's been great. Solid build. Handled the pool well. Smooth crown and bezel operation. No issues at all.
> It's a nice watch. My pic is just a basic cell phone shot in sunlight . Not glamour shot or special effects  so WYSIWYG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is fantastic news indeed! Now the wait for it to ship has become that much more difficult.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Some basic photos of the Sea Storm on the wrist.
> The bezel is really cool
> 
> 
> ...


Bezel is my favorite thing about this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PANE100 (Mar 28, 2010)

"We are waiting for dials and inserts to be ready. Watch cases and hands are now produced."

www . borealiswatchforum.com/threads/borealis-sea-storm.4386/page-12


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Replying to the mesh discussion upstream, the j Vander are ok, certainly you get what you pay for to some extent. Strapcode quality is better and worth it if you are going to wear the mesh quite a bit. I dislike changing straps all the time so I have cheaper meshes on a few beaters and the biggest thing I did was make sure the spring bars are quality by replacing them, including the ones on the clasp/microadjust. The actual clasps and mesh appear to be stainless so they hold up fine but cheap spring bars is a lame way to damage or lose a watch. 

The geckota solid mesh has caught my eye a few times but I haven't jumped yet. Nice photos, thanks!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

How many days left guys ???


----------



## PANE100 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## PANE100 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Great! Another 1 - 2 months to go, before I can lay my hands on my "precious".


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Great! Another 1 - 2 months to go, before I can lay my hands on my "precious".
> 
> View attachment 12192346


You many your 'many preciouses'.  
Is there such word?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Wasn't expecting the caseback reverse side decoration. That's a nice touch. The size of the sapphire bezel is very noticeable when it's not present. It takes quite a bit of real estate! 

For my divers I like to use them for what they're intended. They see water all the time. Does anyone know if spare gaskets will be available?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> You many your 'many preciouses'.
> Is there such word?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, if there isn't such word before, it does now. ;-)


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Borealis really should stop making watches...

It hurts my wallet ☺

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

I've been spending way too much time looking for some better straps so I have some options for this beauty when she arrives. I think a Cincy Stealth Bond will be getting ordered shortly.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

KogKiller said:


> Wasn't expecting the caseback reverse side decoration. That's a nice touch. The size of the sapphire bezel is very noticeable when it's not present. It takes quite a bit of real estate!
> 
> For my divers I like to use them for what they're intended. They see water all the time. Does anyone know if spare gaskets will be available?


I'd shoot them an email if I were you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Can't wait to see my old radium prod model. Hope I like it. Fake vintage lume can go either way,  I have seen some poorly executed. But I trust Borealis as they've done a great job with their prior releases 
I think it'll suit the watch well. I'm exited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

Sea-Storm looks outstanding. Case-back design is great on the outside, but I really like the jeweled finish on the inside. Nice pictures, thanks for posting.


----------



## chippe1 (Jul 23, 2016)

the more lume the better for me


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Yup, I hope that it is as good as the Cascais.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

This may be a redundant question, but I was wondering if we in the US pay any import fees when the watch hits American soil. I've never bought from anywhere other than US, UK, and Japan, so I was unsure what fees, if any might apply for customs import, and figured I'd ask here since many of you have ordered from Borealis before. (My first one, and I am extremely excited!)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> This may be a redundant question, but I was wondering if we in the US pay any import fees when the watch hits American soil. I've never bought from anywhere other than US, UK, and Japan, so I was unsure what fees, if any might apply for customs import, and figured I'd ask here since many of you have ordered from Borealis before. (My first one, and I am extremely excited!)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No duties if declared value under $800


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

taike said:


> No duties if declared value under $800


That is good to know, thanks!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

ConSeanery said:


> I've been spending way too much time looking for some better straps so I have some options for this beauty when she arrives. I think a Cincy Stealth Bond will be getting ordered shortly.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


PhenomeNATO is what I'm going with mostly:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Watches503 said:


> PhenomeNATO is what I'm going with mostly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're you one of the lucky prototype recipients? That looks great on that strap. I'll definitely check them out, thanks!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

To come back to the subject again... I figured out the same one, but with butterfly-clasp.
_watchgecko: butterfly-h-link-shark-milanese-mesh-watch-strap
_(sorry, hust can't use images or links in my first post)

Watchgecko is one of the few suppliers of these.
Only "problem" I have with those: they're just offering some _*polished*_ and on the other hand some _*satin*_ braclet.
If it would be brushed instead of satin I would know which one to buy. _*Can anyone explain me, which of both would fit better for the borealis with brushed case?*_

Did anyone have concerns using a butterfly-clasp instead of a folding-clasp?
I never owned some mesh-bracelet before. My thougts were, that in the way of butterfly-clasp there were more mesh's.

Best regards from germany


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love this one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this one


yeeessss.... ist's a real beauty. Waiting for shipment is so hard.

@ Jeep99dad: can you tell me, what circumference you have? Did you have an image of the side-view of the watch? I'm interessted how the heigt does work.
Best regards and many thanks for all the great pictures


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Goblin77 said:


> yeeessss.... ist's a real beauty. Waiting for shipment is so hard.
> 
> @ Jeep99dad: can you tell me, what circumference you have? Did you have an image of the side-view of the watch? I'm interessted how the heigt does work.
> Best regards and many thanks for all the great pictures


Right under 7"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


> To come back to the subject again... I figured out the same one, but with butterfly-clasp.
> _watchgecko: butterfly-h-link-shark-milanese-mesh-watch-strap
> _(sorry, hust can't use images or links in my first post)
> 
> ...


Satin is brushed.

Butterfly clasp has no micro adjustments.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Satin would match the Borealis case best. But IMO I would go with polished for a little extra class.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Do you folks think a brushed or polished mesh would look better on this piece? I've got two vintage styled divers incoming, both with 20mm lug width, and was thinking of trying a mesh. The other watch is the Halios Seaforth gilt, so possibly a bit more dressy than the Seastorm.

Perhaps its better to wait until I have them in my grubby paws before deciding on mesh and straps.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Right under 7"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info... same size as me  
The picture is great. Befor you posted the pic, I thought the sea storm might get a little high... but now i don't have any worries.

Gesendet von meinem XT1068 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Has anyone heard any news about delivery, or even payment of the second instalment? Radio silence so far as I'm concerned. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

deleted...


----------



## McLenin (Nov 20, 2016)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Has anyone heard any news about delivery, or even payment of the second instalment? Radio silence so far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same here mate, same here.


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

When any news comes I expect to see it here: Pre-Order - Borealis Sea Storm | Borealis Watch Forum: Open to All WIS and Watch Collectors


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Econoline said:


> When any news comes I expect to see it here: Pre-Order - Borealis Sea Storm | Borealis Watch Forum: Open to All WIS and Watch Collectors


Thanks for volunteering to monitor that and report back to us here!


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

I keep coming back here every few days to get my fix of pictures until we get word it's ready. Man I can't wait!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Me too. ;-)


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

same here!!!!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Impoverished said:


> I'm always hunting a nice fifty fathoms homage, this looks pretty promising but I can't get behind that dial typeface and how it doesn't match that on the bezel.


Check out the Nudus Trieste, which is a nicer fifty fathoms homage.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

warsh said:


> Check out the Nudus Trieste, which is a nicer fifty fathoms homage.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wrong


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

warsh said:


> Check out the Nudus Trieste, which is a nicer fifty fathoms homage.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You realize what forum you're posting that in right now, right?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

ConSeanery said:


> You realize what forum you're posting that in right now, right?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Haha!! No, I hadn't, and I appreciate your bringing it to my attention. But keep an open mind guys! Both are nice.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

warsh said:


> Check out the Nudus Trieste, which is a nicer fifty fathoms homage.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No doubt Nodus Trieste is a nice watch. If Borealis Bull Shark ceramic bezel insert had a pantone colour similar to the dark red colour bezel Nodus had, I wouldn't have cancelled my preorder. But I respectfully disagree that it is a Fifty-Fathoms homage.

Also, maybe it's just me, there is something about the hands that stop me to pull the trigger on the Nodus.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

warsh said:


> Check out the Nudus Trieste, which is a nicer fifty fathoms homage.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's more similar to the Bathyscaphe in design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Technically Warsh isn't wrong, the Bathyscaphe is a fifty fathoms. Its full name is the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

warsh said:


> Check out the Nudus Trieste, which is a nicer fifty fathoms homage.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not quite, very different looking watch.

Helson skin diver is a nicer homage but 2x the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Nodus is a fantastic watch, and I am sure the new Borealis will be too.


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

This is from the Borealis Watch Forum:

Watches are now at customs. Hopefully they are delivered in a couple of days. Bear with us in the coming weeks as we will be quite busy testing and shipping out watches.

The wait is almost over!!


----------



## McLenin (Nov 20, 2016)

Ooooo thats epic! Funny thing is, or rather question. When will I pay the other half of price of the watch? No e-mail was sent to me to notify me, will it be on delivery?


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

McLenin said:


> Ooooo thats epic! Funny thing is, or rather question. When will I pay the other half of price of the watch? No e-mail was sent to me to notify me, will it be on delivery?


The watches are currently at the customs from China/HK to enter Portugal. When they are delivered to Borealis in a few days, they'll test and then start the send the mail for second half payment and then ship.

Usually they send the invoice mail for the payment (and correspondingly ship) according to model types. So they might start with model A no date, then, then... Depending on your luck you might get your watch one week or so later or earlier than others that have selected the same speed of delivery.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

If that's the case then I'll be patiently awaiting my Version C while all you lucky A & B folks will be posting pictures. I might have to stay away for a few days so I don't die of envy if that's the case!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks for the update and for the explanation too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

McLenin said:


> Ooooo thats epic! Funny thing is, or rather question. When will I pay the other half of price of the watch? No e-mail was sent to me to notify me, will it be on delivery?


When the watches is ready for shipment, all of us will receive the email notification of payment for the rest of the price to be paid (+shipping fee). Probably another 2 - 4 weeks more, depending your preorder number too.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyway, based on current situation, I expect mine to reach me end of August to mid September period. Like always, I seem to receive mine the last few, which is good actually.


----------



## PANE100 (Mar 28, 2010)

Borealis says at his forums:

"Watches are now at customs. Hopefully they are delivered in a couple of days. Bear with us in the coming weeks as we will be quite busy testing and shipping out watches."

Pre-Order - Borealis Sea Storm | Page 14 | Borealis Watch Forum: Open to All WIS and Watch Collectors


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Invoice received and paid 
Though I doubt I'll get it before I leave for two weeks Friday evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Invoice received and paid
> Though I doubt I'll get it before I leave for two weeks Friday evening
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. Btw, just curious, which model did you ordered?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Congrats. Btw, just curious, which model did you ordered?


Thank you. 
This one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you.
> This one
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Seems like Version A is shipping out first. My Version B & C will be very late then.

Well, tbh, the Sea Storm are actually my most look forward watch delivery this year.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks. Seems like Version A is shipping out first. My Version B & C will be very late then.
> 
> Well, tbh, the Sea Storm are actually my most look forward watch delivery this year.


Sorry you have to wait a bit more. 
I am also very excited about the Seaforths landing later today.

We are blessed with many cool offerings from solid brands 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

I just paid my invoice too. I ordered the same model as Jeepdad infact I did because he did it  lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sorry you have to wait a bit more.
> I am also very excited about the Seaforths landing later today.
> 
> We are blessed with many cool offerings from solid brands
> ...


Well, I like the Seaforth too. But I didn't pull the trigger as I find it a bit pricey.


----------



## McLenin (Nov 20, 2016)

Pakz said:


> The watches are currently at the customs from China/HK to enter Portugal. When they are delivered to Borealis in a few days, they'll test and then start the send the mail for second half payment and then ship.
> 
> Usually they send the invoice mail for the payment (and correspondingly ship) according to model types. So they might start with model A no date, then, then... Depending on your luck you might get your watch one week or so later or earlier than others that have selected the same speed of delivery.


Thank you for exhausting info


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

McLenin said:


> Thank you for exhausting info


I assume you meant exhaustive?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

My one will be type B (without date and old radium) - so there were no invoice yet. I assume that todays working hours has ended in portugal. ...Maybe tomorow there will be a mail from paypal 

btw: do you guys know how long will it last from shipping to my doorstep (in middle europe)?


best wishes to all others waiting
-Mordecai


----------



## McLenin (Nov 20, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I assume you meant exhaustive? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes, yes of course..... bah mea culpa, mea maxima culpa Thx for correcting me, was typing on tablet, and well, it was a quicky xD


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Goblin77 said:


> My one will be type B (without date and old radium) - so there were no invoice yet. I assume that todays working hours has ended in portugal. ...Maybe tomorow there will be a mail from paypal
> 
> btw: do you guys know how long will it last from shipping to my doorstep (in middle europe)?
> 
> ...


Could be tomorrow, could be in two or three days. Mine is a Type A no date BGW9... no invoice yet.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Pakz said:


> Could be tomorrow, could be in two or three days. Mine is a Type A no date BGW9... no invoice yet.


Ahh... Okay. 
Thought every A-buddy got the invoice already. 
So, hoped in accordance to my early bird ordering (first day of announcement) I will get one of the first ones   


Pakz said:


> Could be tomorrow, could be in two or three days. Mine is a Type A no date BGW9... no invoice yet.


Gesendet von meinem XT1068 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

They may be going by preorder number instead of version, though who can say for sure. I'm hoping that's the case though since I'm back of the line with a version C if not. Either way I'm mega pumped the time is finally here!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

I haven't received my invoice yet. Funny how these are the only times that we are excited to receive bills/invoices


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Damn, soon I'll have a Borealis Seastorm to join my Halios Seaforth and Zodiac Seawolf.

Guys please let me know what other Seawatches I need to add!!


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

poisonwazthecure said:


> Damn, soon I'll have a Borealis Seastorm to join my Halios Seaforth and Zodiac Seawolf.
> 
> Guys please let me know what other Seawatches I need to add!!


Nice combo you've got there. I'm also lucky to have three incoming in the space of 4-6 weeks. Seaforth, Seastorm and Orca Bronze.


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

poisonwazthecure said:


> Damn, soon I'll have a Borealis Seastorm to join my Halios Seaforth and Zodiac Seawolf.
> 
> Guys please let me know what other Seawatches I need to add!!


Seamaster?


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

I got my invoice last night for B1 Date Old-Radium which I promptly paid. Got my tracking number this morning.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

jonasbry said:


> I got my invoice last night for B1 Date Old-Radium which I promptly paid. Got my tracking number this morning.


Nice! I have a B no date old radium and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, a total of 18 versions of Sea Storms with preorders sold out within a little over of 6 weeks. Let's say the average of 100 pieces (MOQ) per version. We are talking about 1800 pieces to be shipped out. So I'm not surprise if my Sea Storms reach me sometime in September.

Just saying ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

poisonwazthecure said:


> Damn, soon I'll have a Borealis Seastorm to join my Halios Seaforth and Zodiac Seawolf.
> 
> Guys please let me know what other Seawatches I need to add!!


As for Seawatches, you mean diver watches, right?

Then may I recommend ...




































But if you don't like Sub homages, then please ignore the above pics. 

Anyway, I'm patiencely waiting for my Sea Storms to arrive, while the above vintage Sub "Submersible" tide me over till then. ;-)


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> As for Seawatches, you mean diver watches, right?
> 
> Then may I recommend ...
> View attachment 12359995
> ...


That is awesome! I just ordered the Tisell submersible this weekend. It is on it's way from Korea!! Can't wait for that and the seastorm! Christmas is coming early!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

brboot said:


> That is awesome! I just ordered the Tisell submersible this weekend. It is on it's way from Korea!! Can't wait for that and the seastorm! Christmas is coming early!


Yes indeed. ;-)


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Ohh *****... didn't thought that I would get so crazy by waiting for a preorder... it's my first one and now I'm checking mails every half hour 🙃

... Hope I'm not the only one who's getting no time to rest... 

Best wishes, 
- Mordecai

Gesendet von meinem XT1068 mit Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

No invoice for my B ND OR yet 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

househalfman said:


> No invoice for my B ND OR yet
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No invoice for my A bgw9 neither...

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, the first happy owner in France has already received his Sea Storm, and shown it in the Borealis Forum !!!

And it sure looks great, too.

Regards,


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Well, the first happy owner in France has already received his Sea Storm, and shown it in the Borealis Forum !!!
> 
> And it sure looks great, too.
> 
> Regards,


Do you mind borrow the pics and posting then here?

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


> Ohh *****... didn't thought that I would get so crazy by waiting for a preorder... it's my first one and now I'm checking mails every half hour
> 
> ... Hope I'm not the only one who's getting no time to rest...
> 
> ...


This is not my first pre-order and I do check my email every 5 mins... you are not alone brother

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Pic borrowed from Borealis Forum from Vincent, from Montpellier, France ...

Seems to be one happy owner ( the first so far) !


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

phlabrooy said:


> Well, the first happy owner in France has already received his Sea Storm, and shown it in the Borealis Forum !!!
> 
> And it sure looks great, too.
> 
> Regards,


His is a 'B' Old Radium ordered on the 2nd of Feb. Not sure if that helps anyone. I checked my order was placed on Feb 8th, also 'B' Old Radium. I haven't received a notice yet. Anyone else heard?


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

daforg said:


> His is a 'B' Old Radium ordered on the 2nd of Feb. Not sure if that helps anyone. I checked my order was placed on Feb 8th, also 'B' Old Radium. I haven't received a notice yet. Anyone else heard?


I ordered a B Old Radium on February 1st and have not heard a thing..


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Now, that's weird... 
Seems like they're doing the "invoicing/shipping" in a most bizarre way. Not the usual one, anyway.
Not heard anything from them neither, but that was a A / BGW9.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Be patience guys. Your Sea Storm will come. Maybe not late as mine, but it will come.

Be cool. b-)


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Just got and paid my invoice for version C, old radium, no date. 

Edit: just received the tracking number as well.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I checked when I ordered my BNDOR and it was on 02/02. This is one of the few times where I'm looking forward to having my money taken from me!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Got my invoice as well. Paid. 

Can't wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

phlabrooy said:


> Pic borrowed from Borealis Forum from Vincent, from Montpellier, France ...
> 
> Seems to be one happy owner ( the first so far) !


Montpellier... what an awesome city... where I lived before I moved to the US 

The vintage lume doesn't look as I expected it


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Montpellier... what an awesome city... where I lived before I moved to the US
> 
> The vintage lume doesn't look as I expected it


Not expected in a good way or not?


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I received my invoice yesterday and shipping notification early today. It is A no date. I guess they are shipping based on order sequence.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Heads up everyone ! 

The minimum order of production for these Sea Storms was 500. That's almost how many they sold. 

So please be mindful of two adults, with a baby and a toddler, with jobs and necessary hours of sleep that we all need. 

Add Quality Control time, adding straps to box, boxing, tagging, etc. 

Let's not email them or PM them because reading us and replying only delays the whole process. 

I haven't received invoice and I won't ask when or why either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PANE100 (Mar 28, 2010)

From Borealis forum


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Got the invoice and paid it this morning.
For a A in BGW9.
As Watches503 says, no need to send mails or panick if you're not yet invoiced, they do it progressively as always and they do it well.
Put pressure on them with mails and the like and the most likely result is going to be some errors, wrong model shipped to the wrong person or additional delays.
Keep cool and enjoy your sea storm when you get it!

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## g.l.costanza (Dec 10, 2011)

:-sI am desperately awaiting the reply to this...the pic ia not showing up for me...hopefully the vitage lume looks close to what it looked like on the protypes. It was part of what sold me on the watch. Guess I just have to wait to see it in person to judge.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Heads up everyone !
> 
> The minimum order of production for these Sea Storms was 500. That's almost how many they sold.
> 
> ...


Well said. I know how long it takes me to ship just one watch. Can't imagine hundreds!!!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

g.l.costanza said:


> :-sI am desperately awaiting the reply to this...the pic ia not showing up for me...hopefully the vitage lume looks close to what it looked like on the protypes. It was part of what sold me on the watch. Guess I just have to wait to see it in person to judge.


It seems to look great. And the one guy who has received his seems very pleased with how it looks IRL. Here are some more pics from the Borealis forum. Hopefully you'll be able to see them!


----------



## Balu28 (Jan 22, 2015)

So FEDEX and Borealis were both very fast. Paid yesterday and delivered today |>

Its a really nice watch my A1 Date BGW9
The Rubber is imho as good as an Isofrane.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

It looks like they revised the bezel insert ever so slightly so the numbers read even better. I was excited before, now I'm even more so. I'm most likely back of the line with my C-ND-C3, but I don't care since I know it'll be along soon!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 252063225 (Jul 20, 2015)

So it has arrived! Immediately put the tropic rubber on >

You will have to excuse the poor pic taken with my £130 phone


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Pakz said:


> It seems to look great. And the one guy who has received his seems very pleased with how it looks IRL. Here are some more pics from the Borealis forum. Hopefully you'll be able to see them!


Yup, thank goodness that Borealis decided to reduce the bezel number font size. Look so much better now.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Just paid my invoice.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Vincent's pics from Borealis forum....I dig it









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

How do I track the package? Which Carrier is it of ? I tried almost all of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Ossamanity said:


> How do I track the package? Which Carrier is it of ? I tried almost all of them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not received the tracking number for mine yet, but previous Borealis watches, you get the tracking number and the shipping company in the PayPal notes. Usually FedEx for fast shipping, and the Portugese post for slow shipping.
In which case I use ALL-IN-ONE PACKAGE TRACKING | 17TRACK (or the corresponding app): it detects the carrier, give you all the information, both from the shipping end and from your local post end.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

252063225 said:


> So it has arrived! Immediately put the tropic rubber on >
> 
> You will have to excuse the poor pic taken with my £130 phone
> View attachment 12365849


Love it on Tropic rubber. Perfect match imo


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Pakz said:


> I have not received the tracking number for mine yet, but previous Borealis watches, you get the tracking number and the shipping company in the PayPal notes. Usually FedEx for fast shipping, and the Portugese post for slow shipping.
> In which case I use ALL-IN-ONE PACKAGE TRACKING | 17TRACK (or the corresponding app): it detects the carrier, give you all the information, both from the shipping end and from your local post end.


Thank you. This was my first time ordering from them so I selected the local Portugal post I guess . Well as anyways I won't be until next Saturday so it worked out in my favor I think 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

I've seen there's already one for sale on fleabay UK if anyone is looking.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Received and paid invoice for B1 Date C3 X1.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

daforg said:


> I've seen there's already one for sale on fleabay UK if anyone is looking.


That bums me out. I'm looking forward to this watch more than any other I've ordered, and someone has already received and is trying to sell theirs. To each their own I guess, but dang you'd think they would put it on the sales forum here for all those who missed out on the preorder and want one still.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

ConSeanery said:


> That bums me out. I'm looking forward to this watch more than any other I've ordered, and someone has already received and is trying to sell theirs. To each their own I guess, but dang you'd think they would put it on the sales forum here for all those who missed out on the preorder and want one still.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'd imagine that some undecided guy purchased two models, got them, and now sells the one he least likes..

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Pakz said:


> I'd imagine that some undecided guy purchased two models, got them, and now sells the one he least likes..
> 
> Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


Makes sense. Wish I had the sort of dough necessary to buy two of whatever watch I wanted to see which version I liked more haha.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> Thank you. This was my first time ordering from them so I selected the local Portugal post I guess . Well as anyways I won't be until next Saturday so it worked out in my favor I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always shows the slower postage rather than FedEx, as with FedEx I always have to pay customs and handling fees, about 20%; I've been lucky with the other option! I'm in canada still depends on where you are in the world I guess

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> That bums me out. I'm looking forward to this watch more than any other I've ordered, and someone has already received and is trying to sell theirs. To each their own I guess, but dang you'd think they would put it on the sales forum here for all those who missed out on the preorder and want one still.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Maybe he wasn't sure which model he wanted so ordered 2 or more, and flipped the unwanted ones upon arrival 

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey guys I been overseas a while can someone pm me WTH is going on?Have NOT received any final payment notice and some are already delivered?


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hey guys I been overseas a while can someone pm me WTH is going on?Have NOT received any final payment notice and some are already delivered?


Nothing to worry about! There are still quite a few of us waiting for final invoices. I'm sure an email will be along any day now for those of us still excitedly waiting for our watches.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

ConSeanery said:


> Nothing to worry about! There are still quite a few of us waiting for final invoices. I'm sure an email will be along any day now for those of us still excitedly waiting for our watches.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks..Trying to catch up on the last 20 pages now..


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Have fun, some good pics are appearing now. Keep them coming all!

My invoice came today, just paid. Now the real waiting begins!! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

KogKiller said:


> Received and paid invoice for B1 Date C3 X1.


+1

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## houston (Jul 5, 2009)

Me too. I can't wait for mine. Any word on the intensity of the lume yet?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

ConSeanery said:


> That bums me out. I'm looking forward to this watch more than any other I've ordered, and someone has already received and is trying to sell theirs. To each their own I guess, but dang you'd think they would put it on the sales forum here for all those who missed out on the preorder and want one still.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


There's a lot of people that have no clue about saving 10pct on eBay fees here and lots of others that just don't care to be in forums.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

My Sea Storm will arrive next Wednesday. Estimated from Portugal to Texas in 3 days. Not bad. Unfortunately I'll be out of state and won't be able to see this beautiful watch in person until the following weekend. Will be anticipating new pictures from other delivered pieces. Good luck everyone.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"I must say" Invoiced,...Paid,...and Shipped!!!
*_*"*Version C No Date Old Radium Lume"
_


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

No invoice yet on mine, hopefully soon.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Contacted Maria, and version A no date C3 is still somewhere.Hopefully the wait won't be too long 
for my 2n invoice. Keep the.pics coming guys.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Heads up everyone !
> 
> The minimum order of production for these Sea Storms was 500. That's almost how many they sold.
> 
> ...


Well easy for you to say and make all the rules when...wait...

I got my invoice, paid, and now it's on its way to California! What was I saying? Lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Everyone, this was posted by others before, but a reminder to please try and be patient and not bother Maria and Carlos while they get the orders ready. There are hundreds of watches, and only a few people to test, package, invoice and ship them all. It's going to take some time and multiple people contacting them to ask about it only delays the process. 

I myself am still waiting for a Version C/no date/C3, but have faith they will get to it soon enough.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

houston said:


> Me too. I can't wait for mine. Any word on the intensity of the lume yet?













Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Which version is this one? Looks great, by the way..



Jguitron said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> Which version is this one? Looks great, by the way..


Thank you.

It's the B ND BGW9 (white) version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

ConSeanery said:


> Everyone, this was posted by others before, but a reminder to please try and be patient and not bother Maria and Carlos while they get the orders ready. There are hundreds of watches, and only a few people to test, package, invoice and ship them all. It's going to take some time and multiple people contacting them to ask about it only delays the process.
> 
> I myself am still waiting for a Version C/no date/C3, but have faith they will get to it soon enough.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I, too, am also waiting for a version C, no date, and with C3 lume. Been refreshing my email at least 4 times a day... :-d


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

I received my payment request and then shipping mail on Sunday evening - Type B, No Date, Old Radium. I am regretting not getting the BWG9 version, that looks awesome!


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Mystik said:


> I, too, am also waiting for a version C, no date, and with C3 lume. Been refreshing my email at least 4 times a day... :-d


Only 4? You have much more restraint than I, that is for certain.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mystik said:


> I, too, am also waiting for a version C, no date, and with C3 lume. Been refreshing my email at least 4 times a day... :-d


Looks like they are going by versions. I too ordered the same one and no email


----------



## PANE100 (Mar 28, 2010)

To amenize the waiting:

https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/blancpain-fifty-fathoms-mil-spec-watches


----------



## PANE100 (Mar 28, 2010)

daforg said:


> I received my payment request and then shipping mail on Sunday evening - Type B, No Date, Old Radium.


Me too, same model: Type B, No Date, Old Radium.

Delivering by model minimize the errors of shipping a wrong model


----------



## McLenin (Nov 20, 2016)

F*** me that blue is gorgeous! After this picture I am very very glad that I too went for the BGW9 lume, I might also have the same version.
Excuse me for a moment (goes drooling)



Jguitron said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

McLenin said:


> F*** me that blue is gorgeous! After this picture I am very very glad that I too went for the BGW9 lume, I might also have the same version.
> Excuse me for a moment (goes drooling)


Definitely regret my choice now


----------



## houston (Jul 5, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Definitely regret my choice now


I agree with you. That is the blue-est BGW9 that I have ever seen. However....if my C3 gives me sunburn after a fresh charge, all will be forgiven!


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

A couple of quick phone shots. I'll get some good shots tonight.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

odinslostcandy said:


> A couple of quick phone shots. I'll get some good shots tonight.


If you can slap that bad boy on some mesh..would love to see it..thx for the pics

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Mil6161 said:


> If you can slap that bad boy on some mesh..would love to see it..thx for the pics
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Sorry, I don't have a mesh bracelet to put it on.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Anybody get a B no date old radium yet? I would like to see it.


----------



## houston (Jul 5, 2009)

odinslostcandy said:


> Sorry, I don't have a mesh bracelet to put it on.


I have a brushed Staib mesh waiting for mine. When it arrives, I can post a pic. That could be a week or so from now though......


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

I think Borealis and Prometheus are basically the same company or owned by the same people.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

drram1966 said:


> I think Borealis and Prometheus are basically the same company or owned by the same people.


Indeed they are. If I'm not mistaken Carlos started Prometheus and Maria is in charge of Borealis.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

B dial, no date, BGW9. Invoiced today. Based on past experience, it will take about ten days to get here in the US Southwest with the slow shipping option. This will be Borealis number three for me. My Seikos are starting to get nervous...


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

My Ver. B no date old radium is en route. I had the pre-order transferred to me from someone else back in May and I recieved the invoice on Sunday 7/23. They chose Fedex shipping and it is scheduled to arrive in Colorado from Portugal after only 2 days.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

houston said:


> I agree with you. That is the blue-est BGW9 that I have ever seen. However....if my C3 gives me sunburn after a fresh charge, all will be forgiven!


Its the camera's white balance that makes it look so blue.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Just picked them up. First impressions are very positive. Original intent was to order 2 and pick one, but this may be more of a dilemma than I thought. The old radium might be a bit more of a looker, but both are pretty dang sweet.


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

jutr9833 said:


> My Ver. B no date old radium is en route. I had the pre-order transferred to me from someone else back in May and I recieved the invoice on Sunday 7/23. They chose Fedex shipping and it is scheduled to arrive in Colorado from Portugal after only 2 days.


I'm in Colorado as well. Mine shipped Friday and got it this morning. Fedex is good at international shipping


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Mototime said:


> Just picked them up. First impressions are very positive. Original intent was to order 2 and pick one, but this may be more of a dilemma than I thought. The old radium might be a bit more of a looker, but both are pretty dang sweet.


Both look fantastic!! By chance have you compared the lume between the two? I'd be curious how the lume intensity compared after an initial charge and after some time elapsed - by chance do you notice any significant difference between the two watches in terms of the lume? I have a vintage lume on the way - I do like how that looks in the daylight.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

GOPENNSTATE! said:


> Mototime said:
> 
> 
> > Just picked them up. First impressions are very positive. Original intent was to order 2 and pick one, but this may be more of a dilemma than I thought. The old radium might be a bit more of a looker, but both are pretty dang sweet.
> ...


Here's a quick 1 minute charge on both, side by side. My apologies for the crappy cell phone pick, but I think you can get a good idea. Both appear to fade fairly fast to a lower level, but I expect they'll be visible overnight.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Yippee, I just received and paid the invoice for my B old radium, C c3x1 & C bgw9, all non date.

I could hardly wait for another 3 - 4 weeks. Somehow, I got this feeling that these might be my best watch buys of 2017.


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

Version C, old radium, no date on black shark skin.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats guys....man, the old radium looks fantastic.

How does it wear? I prefer 42mm and larger and was hesitant about the 41mm size. I owned the Seiko 5 snz 50 fathoms homage and that one wore too small for me. 

Does anyone have some thoughts on how it wears compared with the Seiko 5 snz fifty fathoms homage?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Invoice received, and paid, for my BSS version B ND Old Radium ...

Now that final wait !

Regards,


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Mototime said:


> Just picked them up. First impressions are very positive. Original intent was to order 2 and pick one, but this may be more of a dilemma than I thought. The old radium might be a bit more of a looker, but both are pretty dang sweet.


Both look awesome and I agree with you that the old radium is a bit more appealing. However on closer look what bumped it down in my list is the contrast between the old lume and the bright white of the hands frame... if only that could have been aged as well then it would be my top choice.

You can't go wrong with any though... it's a great series!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

FedEx says my A no date BGW9 is on the truck for delivery this morning (darn impressive, was picked up in Lisbon yesterday evening). Delivery will be at my in laws where I'll arrive tomorrow evening... 
Can't wait! (Well actually the wait is made easier by the fact that I'm currently wearing my Helm Khuraburi that I received just last week!)

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Invoiced this morning for a version C, no date, C3. I've never been so happy to give money away.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

Edit: shipped and arriving Friday!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> Invoiced this morning for a version C, no date, C3. I've never been so happy to give money away.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I think this happy feeling of giving money away is known as retail therapy? :-d


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Jguitron said:


> Both look awesome and I agree with you that the old radium is a bit more appealing. However on closer look what bumped it down in my list is the contrast between the old lume and the bright white of the hands frame... if only that could have been aged as well then it would be my top choice.
> 
> You can't go wrong with any though... it's a great series!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree that the white framed hands may seem a bit incongruous, but it does seem to be consistent with the original design intent, no?


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Received invoice and paid for the C3X1. With time difference do they usually ship the next day from Portugal if we pay morning EST?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Double yippee! Just received shipment notification.

Another 2 - 3 weeks of wait for me.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Mototime said:


> Just picked them up. First impressions are very positive. Original intent was to order 2 and pick one, but this may be more of a dilemma than I thought. The old radium might be a bit more of a looker, but both are pretty dang sweet.


Hi, I'm glad I chose the old lume no date version. I think it's a hommage watch and the old lume fits better. .

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Brettg said:


> Version C, old radium, no date on black shark skin.


Very nice, can't wait for mine to arrive.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

titusdelossantos said:


> Hi, I'm glad I chose the old lume no date version. I think it's a hommage watch and the old lume fits better. .
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


Me 2 ... ;-)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mototime said:


> I agree that the white framed hands may seem a bit incongruous, but it does seem to be consistent with the original design intent, no?
> 
> View attachment 12375895


A big YES! 

Edit : This is the pic I first fell in love with ...


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Mototime said:


> Here's a quick 1 minute charge on both, side by side. My apologies for the crappy cell phone pick, but I think you can get a good idea. Both appear to fade fairly fast to a lower level, but I expect they'll be visible overnight.


Thanks for taking the time to do that Mototime - much appreciated!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Mototime said:


> I agree that the white framed hands may seem a bit incongruous, but it does seem to be consistent with the original design intent, no?
> 
> View attachment 12375895


Absolutely!

Don't give me wrong, it is great. Just not the top of my personal preference. With the gorgeous pic you posted it makes sense even given the possibility of replaced hands... but then the patina pulls it all together. It's a remarkable piece.

I have the Helson, Aged lume and I do notice the contrast regularly. Doesn't look as authentic as the picture you posted. Yet is one of my top watches 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Jguitron said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Don't give me wrong, it is great. Just not the top of my personal preference. With the gorgeous pic you posted it makes sense even given the possibility of replaced hands... but then the patina pulls it all together. It's a remarkable piece.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your insights, as they help me better appreciate both the original and the Sea Storm!


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

ConSeanery said:


> Invoiced this morning for a version C, no date, C3. I've never been so happy to give money away.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Also received my invoice! and paid for!

Now the waiting game begins...


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Mystik said:


> Also received my invoice! and paid for!
> 
> Now the waiting game begins...


Any word on shipping for you? I assume I'll get the notification tomorrow.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

ConSeanery said:


> Any word on shipping for you? I assume I'll get the notification tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Not yet. From past experiences, I usually get the shipping notice about 1 day after payment.


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Invoiced and paid C no date BGW9 !!!!! I also just received the Tisell vintage submersible yesterday!


----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sea Storm arrived !!!


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Just arrived from the _República Portuguesa _













Stunning!
Thanks Maria and Carlos.


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

brboot said:


> Invoiced and paid C no date BGW9 !!!!! I also just received the Tisell vintage submersible yesterday!


It has now shipped!! Now have to wait for it to get here!


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Lume shot,sorry not sharp.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Kudos for Borealis!
IMHO the watch deserves a better movement than the nh35 because quality of the case is very good.
But then you have to pay more.
So perhaps next time they should offer a better movement besides the nh35.
Have a nice day all,
Titus.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

titusdelossantos said:


> Kudos for Borealis!
> IMHO the watch deserves a better movement than the nh35 because quality of the case is very good.
> But then you have to pay more.
> So perhaps next time they should offer a better movement besides the nh35.
> ...


Honestly I'm okay with the NH35. It keeps the watch affordable for people like me who simply don't have the budget to spend double what the Sea Storm costs, or more, on a single watch. Realistically you can get another NH35 movement for $30ish and just swap movements if/when it croaks. That makes for a much friendlier situation than spending half (at least) what the watch cost for a service on an ETA or similar movement.

I know not everyone will agree with that, but it's just my two cents. Some of us need companies like Borealis to keep doing what they do so we can have nice small batch watches too. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

Mystik said:


> Not yet. From past experiences, I usually get the shipping notice about 1 day after payment.


Just got my shipping notice... Now the waiting game begins.


----------



## McLenin (Nov 20, 2016)

Invoice paid  I hope next week it will arrive to Czech Republic.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Did y'all pay $45 (to the US) for shipping? Am I the only cheap guy here that was willing to wait for 35 days? And is it really 35 days? Damn.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

househalfman said:


> Did y'all pay $45 (to the US) for shipping? Am I the only cheap guy here that was willing to wait for 35 days? And is it really 35 days? Damn.


I'm with you. 
After waiting for so long I figure a couple more weeks won't hurt.

No, I've order 2 other Borealis the same way and it's within 2 weeks that they've made it.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Did y'all pay $45 (to the US) for shipping? Am I the only cheap guy here that was willing to wait for 35 days? And is it really 35 days? Damn.


I went for the FedEx option and got my shipping notification this morning. It said delivery by Friday, so 2 days from Portugal to New Hampshire makes the $45 seem pretty worth it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

househalfman said:


> Did y'all pay $45 (to the US) for shipping? Am I the only cheap guy here that was willing to wait for 35 days? And is it really 35 days? Damn.


I'm with you. 
After waiting for so long I figure a couple more weeks won't hurt.

No, I've order 2 other Borealis the same way and it's within 2 weeks that they've made it.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

My Version A ND BGW9 is on the way.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Did y'all pay $45 (to the US) for shipping? Am I the only cheap guy here that was willing to wait for 35 days? And is it really 35 days? Damn.


Don't worry, you're not alone. ;-)


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

househalfman said:


> Did y'all pay $45 (to the US) for shipping? Am I the only cheap guy here that was willing to wait for 35 days? And is it really 35 days? Damn.


I paid for the slower service, it doesn't take that long, and it's not as if I'm lacking for watches in the meanwhile.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

mleok said:


> My Version A ND BGW9 is on the way.


Mine was delivered today...
Says hello!

Very happy with my 8th Borealis (and counting)









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> Invoiced this morning for a version C, no date, C3. I've never been so happy to give money away.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk
> 
> Edit: shipped and arriving Friday!


+1
mine arriving mid next week 

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

househalfman said:


> Did y'all pay $45 (to the US) for shipping? Am I the only cheap guy here that was willing to wait for 35 days? And is it really 35 days? Damn.


I also went cheap - didn't make sense to me spending $45 shipping a $300 watch.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol, in that case I'm a super cheapskate. $10 shipping for $275 X 3 of watches. :-d


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Lol in that case then I'm among friends.


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

It didn't even cross my mind to go with fedex. Payed on Saturday, On Tuesday it left Portugal. I think some time next week it will be in Utah. To bad it didn't not make on time for my four day vacation that starts tomorrow. I'll probably bring Magrette with me.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Can't wait for mine to ship


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Some more pics.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

househalfman said:


> Did y'all pay $45 (to the US) for shipping? Am I the only cheap guy here that was willing to wait for 35 days? And is it really 35 days? Damn.


I did not. I also did not think it was worth spending $45 on a $275 watch. The $10 shipping option is actually Registered International Mail. So the U.S. post office treats the package very securely, and gets scanned and locked away at each point of their distribution. The tracking doesn't show up on the USPS tracking website though.

And 35 days is just a super conservative estimate, assuming it takes a long time to clear Portugal export, and then an even longer time for U.S. customs import.

The U.S. post has been pretty good to me. My last few orders from Borealis all arrived in 9-10 days after shipping.


----------



## JasonY (Jan 2, 2008)

Was there supposed to be an extra rubber strap included with pre-orders? Did those who received their Sea Storms already get the rubber strap?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

JasonY said:


> Was there supposed to be an extra rubber strap included with pre-orders? Did those who received their Sea Storms already get the rubber strap?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason


Yes - an extra rubber strap is provided.


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello guys, I'm needed in your help.
Today my Sea Storm arrives - and for sure it is a real beauty of a watch. The vintage effect is real stunning and impressive to me.

But I'm not sure if it will be the right watch for me.
I'm confused if the watches height will be ok for my wrist (which is 6,9 inch or 17 cm)? Additionally I'm a huge Nato-strap fan, what makes the whole thing even more worse.

Here're some wristshots:





















In the meantime, while I was waiting for the Sea Strom, I figured out, that the Estoril is a great watch I also like very much. It's shape is some flatter (minus 2mm), but the heigt seem to be much flatter, because of the watches bezel.

So for me it is currently only possible to have one watch, next to my Steinhart Ocean One Bronze (which is a keeper for me). And I have to make a decision, which is very hard for me.
Can I ask for your advice?

Hopefully I make the right decision...

Best regards,
Goblin


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

It looks perfectly fine on your wrist, Goblin77!
And I'm sure it'll be perfect on a NATO.
In the meanwhile, and gratuitously, here's a pic of mine on the super Borea-frane!










The Estoril looks/feels/is smaller in most respects. A very different beast. I would be at a loss if I had to pick just one. I think I'll go SeaStorm... But that's probably because it's the most recently arrived one. However, the movement is supposedly better in the Estoril (doesn't make a big difference in practical terms).

And, to help you see the difference on the same wrist










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Goblin77 said:


> Hello guys, I'm needed in your help.
> Today my Sea Storm arrives - and for sure it is a real beauty of a watch. The vintage effect is real stunning and impressive to me.
> 
> But I'm not sure if it will be the right watch for me.
> ...


In the pictures it looks great!! But how you feel about it is a different story... it's those few seconds as soon as you put it on that only you can experience and decide if it's for you or not.

It's a tall watch, no question. Feels much taller than the Estoril (def feels >2mm). Also the Estoril goes on a NATO more naturally. If you already feel the SS is tall I don't think you'll like it much on a NATO.

Having said that, look at the quality finish if the case... it's beautiful! Not all watches have to be worn on NATO, consider keeping this one on a regular strap?

So, from what you're saying it sounds that you wouldn't keep both Estoril and SS. I wish you could as both are fantastic and very different pieces, but if one has to go... I'd keep the Estoril.

Having said that, the SS looks very good on your wrist!

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> In the pictures it looks great!! But how you feel about it is a different story... it's those few seconds as soon as you put it on that only you can experience and decide if it's for you or not.
> 
> It's a tall watch, no question. Feels much taller than the Estoril (def feels >2mm). Also the Estoril goes on a NATO more naturally. If you already feel the SS is tall I don't think you'll like it much on a NATO.
> 
> ...


Look and feel is different. You can only be the judge on your wrist. Give it a little time.

Another watch brand, Panerai, looks great. However, it might not work for somebody because of the size and the height. That is a beast in itself and I don't see too many people using NATO for that.

I don't think SS belongs to NATO. Estoril is a great watch and I have her on a Seat Belt NATO. It looks amazing on that and the thickness is still great.

If you like NATO, why not try a 2 piece NATO for the SS? That won't add to the height of the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Anyone else run into an issue where FedEx won't leave the package if you aren't home? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

ConSeanery said:


> Anyone else run into an issue where FedEx won't leave the package if you aren't home?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


if it's insured, I don't believe they will leave it without a signature. I usually reroute the package to my nearest FedEx store or facility, then pick it up on the way home from work.


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

ConSeanery said:


> Anyone else run into an issue where FedEx won't leave the package if you aren't home?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That happened to me, but the slip they left had the address for the nearest fedex facility and said it could be picked up after a certain time. I went to pick it up and it was super easy, you just sign and they give it to you, Fedex facility was open until 6:30pm


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

jutr9833 said:


> That happened to me, but the slip they left had the address for the nearest fedex facility and said it could be picked up after a certain time. I went to pick it up and it was super easy, you just sign and they give it to you, Fedex facility was open until 6:30pm


Looks like that's my move then! Man, the work day can't go by fast enough!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

After a long wait my Sea Storm has finally arrived. The C3 lume is bright as heck.on par with my old Armida's A1..the only let down really is my hour hand is a tad off alignment. I'm gonna see what I can do. Im glad I was able to place my order at the last minute.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

zumzum5150 said:


> After a long wait my Sea Storm has finally arrived. The C3 lume is bright as heck.on par with my old Armida's A1..the only let down really is my hour hand is a tad off alignment. I'm gonna see what I can do. Im glad I was able to place my order at the last minute.


Congrats, mate.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Just picked up my C-ND-C3, and my God is she a looker. The pictures posted in here really don't do justice for how she looks in person. I didn't catch a lume shot, but it glows like a torch.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Lume shot!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Just picked up the beauty from the post office. They missed me yesterday and left a note for pick up. 
Man it's a stunner. A couple quick shots










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Another shot it looks like cream lume will be my thing now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That Zodiac is hot


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Sea storm on cowhide.

Apologies for the poor lighting.


----------



## JasonY (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you!!!



jonasbry said:


> Yes - an extra rubber strap is provided.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

For those worried about height: I've put it on a ZuluDiver NATO, and a decently thick leather slip through without any issues. 7.25" wrist for reference.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

B1 Date C3. Very happy with this purchase. No flaws that I can tell. Lume is slightly better than my SKX009. Here it is in a shark mesh. The included straps are also very nice and fit my small wrist perfectly.


----------



## rwbug (Jun 29, 2014)

Ugh, received the wrong version, I ordered C, no date, old rad. I think normally I would just keep it as I do like it but as the Sea-Storm sold out I would be doing someone out of their pre-order. Guess I will have to send it back and hope they still have mine somewhere.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

KogKiller said:


> B1 Date C3. Very happy with this purchase. No flaws that I can tell. Lume is slightly better than my SKX009. Here it is in a shark mesh. The included straps are also very nice and fit my small wrist perfectly.


That looks great on the mesh. What mesh are you using?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

daforg said:


> That looks great on the mesh. What mesh are you using?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


J.Vander 20mm Polished. Feels great. Was a pain to size though (dremel).


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow! I generally do not like shark mesh but that looks fantastic. Also, that is the same version I got after waffling a bit and I am now positive I made (err was forced into) the right decision (after my initial wrong decision sold out). Thanks for taking the time to post those.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

rwbug said:


> Ugh, received the wrong version, I ordered C, no date, old rad. I think normally I would just keep it as I do like it but as the Sea-Storm sold out I would be doing someone out of their pre-order. Guess I will have to send it back and hope they still have mine somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 12386753


Did you send an email to Borealis? That would be my first move.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

The pin of the buckle on the strap is annoyingly justsmall enough that it passes through and slides on the other side.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Ossamanity said:


> The pin of the buckle on the strap is annoyingly justsmall enough that it passes through and slides on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is a small problem. Easily resolve. Since the pin is so curvy, just a slight tap using a mallet will straighten the pin a bit. Then it be longer and will not pass through the other side anymore.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I think this is a small problem. Easily resolve. Since the pin is so curvy, just a slight tap using a mallet will straighten the pin a bit. Then it be longer and will not pass through the other side anymore.


It does look a bit too curved...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

FW07 said:


> Wow! I generally do not like shark mesh but that looks fantastic. Also, that is the same version I got after waffling a bit and I am now positive I made (err was forced into) the right decision (after my initial wrong decision sold out). Thanks for taking the time to post those.


Thank you. I am sure you will love it too. During the months following the pre-order I was second guessing myself but after receiving this version if I had to do it all over again I would still go with this version. On a side note I am surprised by the smoothness of the screw in crown, better action than my SKX, Mako USA, or Alpinist. Very good machining. Also, when the stem is released from the crown there is little play. I am very happy with the quality.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I think this is a small problem. Easily resolve. Since the pin is so curvy, just a slight tap using a mallet will straighten the pin a bit. Then it be longer and will not pass through the other side anymore.


Ok thanks I will try doing that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I think this is a small problem. Easily resolve. Since the pin is so curvy, just a slight tap using a mallet will straighten the pin a bit. Then it be longer and will not pass through the other side anymore.


Very minor issue for sure and easy to remediate That's exactly what I did to fix a Buckle I had the same problem with. 
That said needs tonne fixed asap as i almost dropped my watch one day due to this


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

I have just met my postman...


















So far so good


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

My SS B ND Old Radium just arrived today ...

Was supposed to arrive Friday, but got held in customs !

It's a real beauty, and looks very much better in real life than any pics out there.

For all those still waiting to receive theirs, yes, the wait will definitely be well worth it !!!

... and if you thought the Estoril was beautiful ... wait till you see your Sea Storm !

A few quick, crappy shots with the 20mm Borealis rubber it comes with, and also with its cousin, the MWW Iconik 3 TR 900 homage piece ...

























A big thank you to Maria and Carlos for producing this beauty !

Regards,


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

This watch is sweet...better than expected...looks awesome on mesh









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

AndyAaron said:


> I have just met my postman...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats !

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just arrived. First thoughts

Pretty
Love the bezel
Pretty thick
Maybe I should have got the white lume not OR
Looks good with gold and red
Keeping it for now


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nicest "mesh" watch that I've owned ...I like it better than the Helson Skindiver that I had moons ago









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## McLenin (Nov 20, 2016)

Looking good lads, I am awaiting mine any day now!


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks good on a mesh for sure.

Here's me desk diving showcasing the lume.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

McLenin said:


> Looking good lads, I am awaiting mine any day now!


Same here, no idea which day it's going to turn up.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

For those that opted for the slow shipping, how are you tracking yours? I'm using 17track but there hasn't been any activity for a week now. Was it shipped using a raven?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

househalfman said:


> For those that opted for the slow shipping, how are you tracking yours? I'm using 17track but there hasn't been any activity for a week now. Was it shipped using a raven?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm not exactly tracking mine either, the trail goes cold once it leaves Portugal. I don't think this is a tracked mail service like EMS.

EDIT:

Found the shipping FAQ where it states that tracking may not be available once it leaves Portugal.

Shipping FAQ | Borealis Watch Forum: Open to All WIS and Watch Collectors


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I can confirm that tracking in U.S. was silent for mine. Got the note to pick up at post office in the mail today, though. Trying to figure out if I can or will need to wait another day till I can get over to pick it up. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

househalfman said:


> For those that opted for the slow shipping, how are you tracking yours? I'm using 17track but there hasn't been any activity for a week now. Was it shipped using a raven?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I didn't try to track it, but for reference i got a shipping notification on the 23rd and it arrived in Texas today. I wasn't home so I'll have to go get it from the post office tomorrow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

^ that's good to know, thanks! I paid on the 23rd and got the notification a day after. I guess I should also be expecting mine in the next few days.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I received the Sea Storm today, about a week after it was shipped by the slow option to California. It's nicely made, but feels a bit thick, particularly relative to the 20mm lugs. I got the BGW9 version, but the lume is okay but not great.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Loving this watch!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Just got mine!
*


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Very happy with mine. I like the height and the narrow lugs. And the lume is first class. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Another pic


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

Agree on the lume! Brighter than the Estoril because (despite same BGW9 lume) because the markers are so maxi b-)









More Estoril comparison pics. :-d The SS definitely wears much taller but is only 1.3mm thicker 

















Very well built as always from Borealis! |>


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Almost a week into my ownership of that, I'm super pleased. The only weakness is that it seems to be losing about 6 seconds a day... A bit too much for my liking, albeit perfectly acceptable.









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Has anyone tried the bezel on their Sea Storm. I got the first of my two Sea storms(A1, date,BGW9) yesterday, and the bezel action is so stiff as to be practically unusable! Also, the upper edge of the bezel is sharp,presenting what are essentially saw teeth. Contrary to the rest of you, my initial impressions of the Sea Storm are not particularly positive. I've got my fingers crossed that my next one(C1, date, BGW9) will be better!


----------



## McLenin (Nov 20, 2016)

Guess who arrived today? Yup, you guessed right lads! It`s mister Sea Storm no date version C with torch BGW9 lume 








I already put it on the rubber strap and enjoying this very nicely crafted piece of steel.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Ed P. said:


> Has anyone tried the bezel on their Sea Storm. I got the first of my two Sea storms(A1, date,BGW9) yesterday, and the bezel action is so stiff as to be practically unusable! Also, the upper edge of the bezel is sharp,presenting what are essentially saw teeth. Contrary to the rest of you, my initial impressions of the Sea Storm are not particularly positive. I've got my fingers crossed that my next one(C1, date, BGW9) will be better!


Mine was a tad stiff at first, but after working it around for a while it's become much easier while staying accurate with no play. The teeth are fine on mine, and actually a good feature I believe, since I've handled plenty of watches with not enough purchase on the bezel to turn well without slipping.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Ed P. said:


> Has anyone tried the bezel on their Sea Storm. I got the first of my two Sea storms(A1, date,BGW9) yesterday, and the bezel action is so stiff as to be practically unusable! Also, the upper edge of the bezel is sharp,presenting what are essentially saw teeth. Contrary to the rest of you, my initial impressions of the Sea Storm are not particularly positive. I've got my fingers crossed that my next one(C1, date, BGW9) will be better!


It'll break in as you begin to use it. Mine was stiffer than my other divers in comparison but it does seem to be easier to turn the more I use it. No play which I like. Yes the bezel is sharper than normal but it also has more grip than any of my other divers so I don't mind the "saw tooths".


----------



## g.l.costanza (Dec 10, 2011)

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 12394177
> 
> 
> Loving this watch!


Wow! Now I have to buy me a mesh to go with mine (same model)...whenever it get here!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Some more pics









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

KogKiller said:


> It'll break in as you begin to use it. Mine was stiffer than my other divers in comparison but it does seem to be easier to turn the more I use it. No play which I like. Yes the bezel is sharper than normal but it also has more grip than any of my other divers so I don't mind the "saw tooths".


Thanks for the information,guys. Maybe there is hope for mine yet!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Mil6161 said:


> Some more pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Milman, that's a sweet looking combination! That's a great watch to wear with mesh, it has a nice vintage vibe to it.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Hey Milman, that's a sweet looking combination! That's a great watch to wear with mesh, it has a nice vintage vibe to it.


Shaggy...miss ya man! Borealis did a good job with the vintage lume...I love when the bezel lume matches 👍

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

Mine is here. It left Europe on Tuesday and arrived in Utah today (Tuesday). That is fast enough for me. Watch is great, the only improvement I would make is on the buckle.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Been tracking daily, the status never changed since it said dispatched from Lisboa on 7/25 (opted the snail mail) and suddenly got a knock on the door today...
The profile is quote high, I think it's similar to the sea dragon :think:, so tried on a couple of thick straps that I have:









Works for me :-!

















First watch in my collection with no date...LOVING IT!!!! First time I set it up, I tried to figure out if it's AM or PM :-d
Gents, hope you enjoy yours as well.
Cheers.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Ed P. said:


> Has anyone tried the bezel on their Sea Storm. I got the first of my two Sea storms(A1, date,BGW9) yesterday, and the bezel action is so stiff as to be practically unusable! Also, the upper edge of the bezel is sharp,presenting what are essentially saw teeth. Contrary to the rest of you, my initial impressions of the Sea Storm are not particularly positive. I've got my fingers crossed that my next one(C1, date, BGW9) will be better!


Yes the bezel is a little bit stiff, but has no play. Use some silicone spray between the case and bezel and turn the bezel a few times. This works for me.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

So I want to confirm if I may, that the pre-order price for the Sea Storm was $150?

Pre-order - Store - Borealis Watch Company


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> So I want to confirm if I may, that the pre-order price for the Sea Storm was $150?
> 
> Pre-order - Store - Borealis Watch Company


That's 50% deposit as the description says


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

^$150 = 50% of the total price. The rest you'll have to pay when the watch is ready. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Got mine yesterday. Technically speaking, the day before as it's after midnight here. Very nice watch as others have said but the stiffness of the bezel was the first thing I noticed. Has to be the stiffest bezel I've experienced. Not sure if mine is different than others but at first I seriously wondered if it worked properly.

Not really a big concern of mine as I don't use the bezel often. Otherwise, the watch looks great and definitely feels like a great value.

I must be immune to thickness because every watch I've owned where it's been a complaint I've barely noticed it. Then again as a stay at home Dad, I no longer have to choose my watches based on what goes well with a suit and fits under a shirt cuff.

Unfortunately for me, it most likely will not be sticking around. I'm serious about my consolidation this time and not sure this one will make the cut.

Anyway, what's a post without pics?





































Enjoy the watch people!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

cuevobat said:


> So I want to confirm if I may, that the pre-order price for the Sea Storm was $150?
> 
> Pre-order - Store - Borealis Watch Company


The initial pre-order price was $137.50 if I remember correctly, before it was increased to $150 ...

That is 50% deposit, and then the other 50% + shipping, when ready.

Regards,


----------



## Impoverished (Mar 17, 2015)

Mine was waiting at my desk this morning when I got in. Just a quick snapshot from after i opened it up and checked it out.


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

cuevobat said:


> So I want to confirm if I may, that the pre-order price for the Sea Storm was $150?
> 
> Pre-order - Store - Borealis Watch Company


If you click on any of the Sea Storm product listings to actually view the descriptions and specifications, they tell you that the $150 is the initial 50% pre-order deposit. The means that you pay $150 up front (deposit) to confirm and secure your order in their list, before the watches even begin assembly. Once the watches are complete and ready to be shipped, they send you an invoice for the remainder of the balance (the remaining 50%), plus the cost of shipping.

If we do some simple maths here, you get:


Pre-order deposit:+$150Remaining balance payment (due when ready to ship):+$150Cost of shipping (assuming registered international mail cost):+$10*Total cost of the watch =**$310*

This doesn't take into account the cost of customs fees and taxes you may have to pay, of course.

Hope this helps.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Picked mine up this morning. VERY impressed with the"little" but not-so-little design details. The bezel insert steals the show, but I'm also impressed with the design of the metal, with the coin edge just at the top. The case back, lugs,and crown are all very nice and the size is perfect for me. It's still on stock strap but I've had one of their rubber steps on my turtle for months and know how nice it is.

Congrats on knocking this one out of the park!










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

It does looks great on the mesh bracelet but I'm Still not sure about the strap choice because steel bracelets do not work for me. I feel like I need to do some strap shopping. 
Black does looks good with it I want a different color something more lively than black.









Suggestions please!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarWolf (Nov 11, 2015)

Man, everyone's pictures is making it difficult for me not to stalk the mailman. I should have paid for the FedEx option. USPS is slow!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Arrived today and I'm happy with it!















I just need to find the right strap option.

I'm liking all the mesh pics.. I may have to go that route.


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

More gratuitous comparison pics! :-d From left, Dennis Rudy case, Sea Storm, and Helson Skindiver :-!

























All are 41-42mm across the bezel. Sea Storm and Skindiver are similar case quality and bezel action: the Helson _slightly_ more detailed IMO but also sharper edges (especially around the bezel teeth)! Considering the price difference between the Borealis and Helson, I'm very pleased with the Sea Storm case!

The Rudy case at left uses 22mm lugs and is the thinnest of the bunch (not sure how a non-chrono Skindiver compares). Love this watch but it's modded to a fare-thee-well, just another take more than a basis for comparison :think:  :-d


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I had mine shipped to my parents' and today I got a call from my dad saying I have a package from Portugal. Hmmm I wonder what it is!!! I guess my parents are getting a visit from their favorite son his weekend. 

That said, based on the pictures I've been seeing I'm starting to worry about the Old Radium (I was hoping for something more subtle) and the thickness (but then again my zelos Hammerhead is 17mm thick).

I guess I'll know on Saturday. My custom canvas straight can't wait.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

The Bat-signal is on!!!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> The Bat-signal is on!!!
> 
> View attachment 12398669






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Mine still hasn't arrived down under - shipped on 24th.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

A fancy lume shot with my mechanical keyboard.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Goblin77 said:


> Hello guys, I'm needed in your help.
> Today my Sea Storm arrives - and for sure it is a real beauty of a watch. The vintage effect is real stunning and impressive to me.
> 
> But I'm not sure if it will be the right watch for me.
> ...


I have the same size wrist, but still waiting on my sea storm, when it arrives I can take pics side to side with my estoril.

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Ed P. said:


> Has anyone tried the bezel on their Sea Storm. I got the first of my two Sea storms(A1, date,BGW9) yesterday, and the bezel action is so stiff as to be practically unusable! Also, the upper edge of the bezel is sharp,presenting what are essentially saw teeth. Contrary to the rest of you, my initial impressions of the Sea Storm are not particularly positive. I've got my fingers crossed that my next one(C1, date, BGW9) will be better!


The bezel action on mine is superb ! Probably one of the best that I have encountered, perfect alignment and absolutely zero play at all ...

No problem with the bezel teeth also ... have come across others with much sharper teeth, too.

The only negative, as others have mentioned, is the buckle on the canvas strap ... the pin is very flimsy, and more suitable for a dress watch. 
Not really an issue for me though, as I will be wearing it on rubber or Nato all the time.

Like the Estoril, the SS looks great on mesh too, but IMHO this watch is best on a thick rubber Tropic or sailcloth ... captures the look of the original FF.

Regards,


----------



## PANE100 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

On Bonetto Centuri 295 today.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

What kind of mesh bracelets are you all using for this watch?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Really bonding with the Type A...This watch really does look different in the metal...Pics seem to add more to the lugs than is actually there and the bezel insert is much slimmer than any pic I've seen yet...This is a SUPER alternative to the Helson and IMO MUCH better Old Radium than the Orange Helson uses......


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Mystik said:


> What kind of mesh bracelets are you all using for this watch?


shark mesh


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Mystik said:


> What kind of mesh bracelets are you all using for this watch?


Strapcode for me

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I've some sailcloth straps from iWantAStrap.com ready for my incoming Sea Storms.

The other 22 mm works marvellously on my Dan Henry. Very classy indeed.








Probably another few days to two weeks more of waiting ...


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah, those sailcloth straps from iwantastrap.com (silly name but decent products) are great matches for divers. I've got one on an Estoril that looks perfect and have another one waiting for arrival of the Sea Storm. I also have a 1963 although with the stainless steel bezel and hadn't thought about sailcloth for that but I really like the photo of yours, SWM.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Lee_K said:


> Yeah, those sailcloth straps from iwantastrap.com (silly name but decent products) are great matches for divers. I've got one on an Estoril that looks perfect and have another one waiting for arrival of the Sea Storm. I also have a 1963 although with the stainless steel bezel and hadn't thought about sailcloth for that but I really like the photo of yours, SWM.


Thanks bro. Cheers.


----------



## WarWolf (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank goodness for locking mailboxes. Mine was waiting for me when I got home. Love the design and fit/finish of the watch. The slab sides are taking me a little getting used to as I'm used to more curvy cases (Seikos). The radium line is fantastic! I'll definitely need a new strap though. Maybe a NATO or sailcloth.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

WarWolf said:


> ...The slab sides are taking me a little getting used to as I'm used to more curvy cases (Seikos)... I'll definitely need a new strap though. Maybe a NATO or sailcloth.


Yeah, there's definitely a "hockey puck on a strap" look to this watch. I too have many Seiko divers (SKX, Tuna, Sumo, Turtle, Monster, BFK, Samurai) and think the Sea Storm reminds me most of the SSC01x solar divers in case design -- without the chronograph pushers of course. While my Sea Storm should arrive very soon, I'm agreeing with others that a very thick strap will strike the right balance with the cylindrical case sides. Interesting that the Borealis rubber strap seems thick enough, but doesn't extend closer to the case due to the spring bar attachment point. That's an almost Sumo-like gap there, at least when viewed from the side.


----------



## WarWolf (Nov 11, 2015)

Lee_K said:


> I'm agreeing with others that a very thick strap will strike the right balance with the cylindrical case sides. Interesting that the Borealis rubber strap seems thick enough, but doesn't extend closer to the case due to the spring bar attachment point. That's an almost Sumo-like gap there, at least when viewed from the side.


Agreed. It's definitely a large gap when viewed from the side in regards to height. There's actually minimal clearance between the rubber strap and the case (it's also scalloped for clearance). I'm sure I can squeeze something a little thicker in there.  The sailcloth strap that SWM posted is a great candidate.

....And I just noticed the scratch on the case back from their tool.  Ah well.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jarle shared his bracelet mod on Microbrand Watches FB group. 









































He says "standard 20mm rivet bracelet from eBay"


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Great pics everyone. I guess I was the only one that received an off centered hour hand. At least I'll be sending my watch to get repaired near my home town. Its a real nice waTch and hate to send it off. Great pics everyone!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

it has a nice clean face, and the bezel edge is super nice with the crown edge. If only the crown were at 4, this would be on my list.


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Just came in and super impressed-










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cave diver said:


> it has a nice clean face, and the bezel edge is super nice with the crown edge. If only the crown were at 4, this would be on my list.


Crown at 4 would look silly on this watch


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> Jarle shared his bracelet mod on Microbrand Watches FB group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that space between the end links here before it after the filing attempt? Thx bro

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mil6161 said:


> Is that space between the end links here before it after the filing attempt? Thx bro
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


I think it's after. That's why he recommends leaving it as is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Snagged two canvas straps from Barton and I must say they look and wear great. Good wrist feel, almost like they were made for the Season Storm. I think these are the most comfortable straps I've tried on it so far.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

My B-dial, no date, BGW9 lume Sea Storm arrived today. First impressions are very positive, as I love high-contrast watch dials and this one doesn't disappoint. The white hands, Numbers, and indices look really crisp against the inky black dial. It reminds me of the NTH Nacken Modern except the Sea Storm has a glossy black bezel insert with white markings visible underneath a layer of clear sapphire. The Seiko NH35 movement winds effortlessly. I actually don't mind the OEM canvas and leather strap aesthetically but the hole spacing doesn't agree with my 7-1/4 inch diameter wrist (one hole is slightly too tight, the next largest is slightly too loose) so I mounted the watch on a black sailcloth with white stitching that I think complements the black and white theme nicely. The cylindrical 41.5mm case mimics a hockey puck with a flat bezel that transitions to a very slightly domed crystal. While not particularly tall at 13.4mm with a lug-to-lug distance of 48mm, I think the watch wears bigger than its dimensions would indicate. Bezel action is one of the nicest of any diver's watch I've ever owned with no back-play. Alignment is spot-on.

I'll post more impressions after I wear it a few days, but so far I'm very pleased. For the pre-order asking price, this watch is an fantastic bargain.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Comparison pic with Steiny... just for the hell of it









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyAaron (Aug 11, 2015)

Mine shines like this:









Currently it does -10s per day. I don't mind ten seconds I just prefer to be faster than slower. Let's give it some time...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

AndyAaron said:


> Mine shines like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After a good week of settling down mine is now at -4 -5 seconds a day. Good numbers but same as you I'd much prefer that it'd gain them...
No biggie, though.

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Pinguu (Dec 11, 2015)

Mine finally arrived  Straight onto the WatchGecko mesh


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mine came in today, finally. 

Some low resolution pics.






















Triplet Sea Storms ...








Lume shot ...







Left BGW9, centre old radium, right C3-X1.

Now the one on the right is my Submersible.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Had this strap made for my NTH Nacken Modern from etsy, but it looks like it fits nicely here.





























Thank you watches503 for sharing the pictures on the rivet bracelet. It seems that bracelet is very versatile as it also fit my Oris well.
Cheers.


----------



## WarWolf (Nov 11, 2015)

I dug through my watch extras box and found a 20mm C&B brown strap, so I threw it on for a bit. Not terrible. I think I'm still going for a sailcloth though.


----------



## Culto (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> Had this strap made for my NTH Nacken Modern from etsy, but it looks like it fits nicely here.
> 
> View attachment 12402779
> View attachment 12402795
> ...


Looks great!! Would you share the link?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Jguitron said:


> Looks great!! Would you share the link?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure thing. Here's the link to his store.
I got the black one also. He's really nice and can make
pretty much any style you want. The price is very reasonable as well.
Cheers.

Here are some additional pictures of the strap to give you some idea:





















No gaps :-!


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Last pics before it heads out to get worked on.. Using one of my Orient star' curved links....


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Pakz said:


> After a good week of settling down mine is now at -4 -5 seconds a day. Good numbers but same as you I'd much prefer that it'd gain them...
> No biggie, though.
> 
> Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


Count yourself Lucky!. Mine(the one with the nearly seized bezel) is running at -9 sec./day, and has a beat error it excess of 1 millisecond for most positions. I'll wait a month or so, and open it up and adjust both the beat error(first), and then the timekeeping. I have a Timegrapher, so this is a relatively easy operation. I applied silicone lube to the bezel and rotated the bezel numerous times, as others suggested, but this has only helped slightly. Needless to say, with all these imperfections, I'm relatively disappointed in my Sea Storm. I'll assume it's just random bad fortune, unless my second SS (which hasn't arrived, yet) has similar deficiencies!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Ed P. said:


> Count yourself Lucky!. Mine(the one with the nearly seized bezel) is running at -9 sec./day, and has a beat error it excess of 1 millisecond for most positions. I'll wait a month or so, and open it up and adjust both the beat error(first), and then the timekeeping. I have a Timegrapher, so this is a relatively easy operation. I applied silicone lube to the bezel and rotated the bezel numerous times, as others suggested, but this has only helped slightly. Needless to say, with all these imperfections, I'm relatively disappointed in my Sea Storm. I'll assume it's just random bad fortune, unless my second SS (which hasn't arrived, yet) has similar deficiencies!


Yep, I guess you've simply had bad luck here.
My bezel is firm, with no play, but easy to operate (might have been a tad too tight on the very first time, but that went away before even completing the first full turn). My movement is very steady in its -4/-5s a day drift (I wish it was +4/+5 but overall it's really acceptable).

Overall, my recent experiences with NH35 have been nothing short of excellent. Never more than +/- 6s a day, great stability.

I really hope your second SS delivers has much or maybe even more than mine does!


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Mine arrived. Well pleased with it.

I'm just surprised how long the stem is when I pulled it out to adjust the time.


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

Ed P. said:


> Count yourself Lucky!. Mine(the one with the nearly seized bezel) is running at -9 sec./day, and has a beat error it excess of 1 millisecond for most positions. I'll wait a month or so, and open it up and adjust both the beat error(first), and then the timekeeping. I have a Timegrapher, so this is a relatively easy operation. I applied silicone lube to the bezel and rotated the bezel numerous times, as others suggested, but this has only helped slightly. Needless to say, with all these imperfections, I'm relatively disappointed in my Sea Storm. I'll assume it's just random bad fortune, unless my second SS (which hasn't arrived, yet) has similar deficiencies!


Finish is great on mine, nice looking watch, good lume and crisp bezel action. BTW, I have version C, no date, old radium. However, running -15 seconds in 24 hours. I'm going to wait about a month to see where she settles before getting it adjusted.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Well here it is! Next to my brass Helson SD40.










I gotta say I was skeptical when this was first introduced. I preordered mostly because...well, what the heck, it's <$300. I'm glad I "risked" it.

As others have pointed out, it's thick. But it's not zelos-thick. It's really manageable. The old radium is actually more subtle less in your face as some of the pictures might suggest.

Others said that the canvas strap isn't on par with the rest of the watch. True, but it isn't bad either. I just wish that the rubber strap is tropic style since I'm not a fan of the 'franes. But it's free.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm a sheep so I also bought a shark mesh. It looks ok imo.










Here's a camo Zulu strap a had lying around. It might look better on the c3 lume version.










And here is Patrik's cloverstrap canvas (cordura?) strap.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

househalfman said:


> I'm a sheep so I also bought a shark mesh. It looks ok imo.


NOPE,NOT a sheep,part of a squad that will probably grow to Platoon size!...It just happens that the design and implementation ROCK mesh and if you want all around versatility it's a perfect match!I ordered mine last night


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ed P. said:


> Count yourself Lucky!. Mine(the one with the nearly seized bezel) is running at -9 sec./day, and has a beat error it excess of 1 millisecond for most positions. I'll wait a month or so, and open it up and adjust both the beat error(first), and then the timekeeping. I have a Timegrapher, so this is a relatively easy operation. I applied silicone lube to the bezel and rotated the bezel numerous times, as others suggested, but this has only helped slightly. Needless to say, with all these imperfections, I'm relatively disappointed in my Sea Storm. I'll assume it's just random bad fortune, unless my second SS (which hasn't arrived, yet) has similar deficiencies!


That's well within Seiko's tolerances so your expectations on the movement may not be realistic. I think the tolerances are -15/+20 or viceversa.

Any bezel issues or anything else, contact Borealis. They are on vacation now but they'll take care of you ASAP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Pakz said:


> Overall, my recent experiences with NH35 have been nothing short of excellent. Never more than +/- 6s a day, great stability.


It sounds like you're lucky, I've never had good luck with the lower end Seiko mechanical movements. How do you measure the accuracy, do you wear your watch regularly, and do you use positional variance to improve the accuracy by the choice of position you rest the watch at night?


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

I have a few watches with the NH35/36/38 movements and have never had one be more than 9s off in either direction. Let it settle in for a month then adjust it if needed. Usually it will get a little better towards that month point for some reason. My Sea Storm is about +6s, which is very reasonable for that movement.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Well, my sea storm's been keeping great accuracy. Since day one of delivery, its at +3 on wrist for 16hrs..off the wrist with crown down for 24hrs is +5.. I fear when its returned from the
watch maker it will be a different story. The hour hand was off centered and I couldn't stand it. A big OCD problem of mine.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

mleok said:


> It sounds like you're lucky, I've never had good luck with the lower end Seiko mechanical movements. How do you measure the accuracy, do you wear your watch regularly, and do you use positional variance to improve the accuracy by the choice of position you rest the watch at night?


Yes, wear them over a certain period of time (usually when I take a watch out of my 'watch closet', I wear it for 1 to 2 weeks before changing to another one). During that time I monitor (particularly at the beginning) the time relative to internet sites (time.is or other). I see the general drift, then as I don't wear my watches while sleeping, I indeed use positional variance to try to figure out the "optimal" resting position. If the whole thing is not satisfactory, I open the watch and try to adjust as well as I can (can't with the SeaStorm as I'm not home at the moment, and won't be for quite some time). In some cases I manage to have a very very limited average drift. Some of my best auto watches are +5 or 6 seconds over three weeks or a month...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

These really are quality homage pieces. Tremendous value for money, especially at initial preorder price.

For me, the stock strap is a great match and very nice quality. Sure the buckle could have been a little heavier, but it's very serviceable as is. Texture looks like Brady sailcloth, but is real fabric instead of imprinted leather.

Those with criticisms should take a step back and consider what they paid.

I have no comment on customer service or movement accuracy.


----------



## kirbytherat (Apr 17, 2012)

has anybody received a BGW9 Ver C no date yet?
Mine says it left portugal over a week ago and nowhere to be found...getting antsy seeing everybody else's great pics!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

All my Sea Storms are beautiful and well made.

I'll be wearing this version C non-date BGW9 for the next 2 weeks while on an oversea trip.








Not on stock sailcloth strap. It's now wearing a nicer, more hardy sailcloth strap that is not afraid of water, and comfortable enough to wear on all occasions.
https://www.iwantastrap.com/products/grey-stitch-sailcloth-strap
I think the grey stitching suits this slight greyish lume indices (while looking in the daylight) well.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

kirbytherat said:


> has anybody received a BGW9 Ver C no date yet?
> Mine says it left portugal over a week ago and nowhere to be found...getting antsy seeing everybody else's great pics!


Still waiting here in California....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Ed P. said:


> Count yourself Lucky!. Mine(the one with the nearly seized bezel) is running at -9 sec./day, and has a beat error it excess of 1 millisecond for most positions. I'll wait a month or so, and open it up and adjust both the beat error(first), and then the timekeeping. I have a Timegrapher, so this is a relatively easy operation. I applied silicone lube to the bezel and rotated the bezel numerous times, as others suggested, but this has only helped slightly. Needless to say, with all these imperfections, I'm relatively disappointed in my Sea Storm. I'll assume it's just random bad fortune, unless my second SS (which hasn't arrived, yet) has similar deficiencies!


Let me humbly remind you and everyone that a time machine read is only part of the assessment but by no means the ultimate determinant of exactitude. After all, what wristwatch performs in stable 3-6 positions in normal life? Most watches take 3-5 days of final testing in the "wrist simulator" and even that is not he same as normal wear.

+/- 10s, BE <0.3 and ampl >210 aprox speaks of a properly working movement and all is left is to enjoy.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Pakz said:


> Yes, wear them over a certain period of time (usually when I take a watch out of my 'watch closet', I wear it for 1 to 2 weeks before changing to another one). During that time I monitor (particularly at the beginning) the time relative to internet sites (time.is or other). I see the general drift, then as I don't wear my watches while sleeping, I indeed use positional variance to try to figure out the "optimal" resting position. If the whole thing is not satisfactory, I open the watch and try to adjust as well as I can (can't with the SeaStorm as I'm not home at the moment, and won't be for quite some time). In some cases I manage to have a very very limited average drift. Some of my best auto watches are +5 or 6 seconds over three weeks or a month...


Do you have a very consistent wearing pattern (same number of hours of use a day), and do you actively change the position you rest the watch depending on whether it is going fast or slow?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Jguitron said:


> Let me humbly remind you and everyone that a time machine read is only part of the assessment but by no means the ultimate determinant of exactitude. After all, what wristwatch performs in stable 3-6 positions in normal life? Most watches take 3-5 days of final testing in the "wrist simulator" and even that is not he same as normal wear.
> 
> +/- 10s, BE <0.3 and ampl >210 aprox speaks of a properly working movement and all is left is to enjoy.
> 
> Cheers!


A movement which has excellent isochronism, and low positional variance will result in a high precision in the daily rate that is relatively independent of the daily usage pattern. The high precision than allows one to easily regulate the movement to a high degree of accuracy.

If you have a very regular usage pattern, then it is possible to regulate a movement to achieve high accuracy without a corresponding level of precision, but that means that if your usage pattern changes, then you'll experience a significant difference in accuracy.

Personally, I like my watch to have a high degree of both precision and accuracy, and the most reliable way of achieving this is by having excellent isochronism and low positional variance.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

* yawn *


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

mleok said:


> A movement which has excellent isochronism, and low positional variance will result in a high precision in the daily rate that is relatively independent of the daily usage pattern. The high precision than allows one to easily regulate the movement to a high degree of accuracy.
> 
> If you have a very regular usage pattern, then it is possible to regulate a movement to achieve high accuracy without a corresponding level of precision, but that means that if your usage pattern changes, then you'll experience a significant difference in accuracy.
> 
> Personally, I like my watch to have a high degree of both precision and accuracy, and the most reliable way of achieving this is by having excellent isochronism and low positional variance.


Makes very good sense and it requires great knowledge to achieve isochronism and low variance, so my hat off to you. My point goes more to the demand or expectation of such high level performance out of relatively economical movement.

Makes more sense IMHO that if such high expectations are present, that a higher quality movement be the one put though the test. Otherwise it seems to me that we're asking a standard Honda Civic to sound and perform like a Ferrari.

I'm not trying to ruffle feathers. My intention is to make peeps that perhaps are not into watchmaking deeper than a quick time machine read not be disappointed or feel they have a "bad" seiko or miyota when they don't get the high numbers tossed around indicating isochronism.

All in good spirit. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

mleok said:


> Do you have a very consistent wearing pattern (same number of hours of use a day), and do you actively change the position you rest the watch depending on whether it is going fast or slow?


I can't say my wearing pattern is perfectly consistant. I sleep anywhere from 5 to 7.5 hours per night, either just go to the "office" then back cycling or have more active schedule, play a round of golf (put my watch in my bag, the impacts/accelerations make that one of the very few activities for which wearing a mechanical watch is not recommended), etc.

However, I've noticed that with rare exceptions, a watch that gains time will gain time during the day, whatever the day is, and same for one that loses time. So I usually try to figure out THE resting position that better counteracts that (the one position in which the watch gains the most/loses the least in the case of a slow watch, or looses the most/gains the least for a fast watch, and just rest i that way.). That plus a bit of mechaical adjustment if really needed make most of my watch have an average deviation that is both relatively consistent and small-ish (less than 10s a day).
The only exception beeing my MarineMaster 300 which gains very steadily and consistently 11s a day whatever I do in terms of positions... and that I can't regulate my self (not confident enough about the opening from the top and all with the monocase...) it'll be adjusted better (hopefully) when next serviced.


----------



## Pinguu (Dec 11, 2015)

Best rubber I've ever tried so far. The thicker appearance of it is perfectly suited to the thick case profile. (This watch needs a thick strap/bracelet imo)

Lucky with the accuracy, averaged +4 over the first 2 days of wear.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

It's a beauty... The storm is about to hit...









Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

So mine has arrived - exactly two weeks to get down under. First impressions are positive, I think it looks better than the pictures suggest. The fit and finish is good, hands are well aligned and the bezel is smooth. The case is simple with some nice details. The creamy old radium finish works really well too and the dial print is clear. I don't think the rubber strap fits with the look of the watch, but the canvas works, as does leather.

So overall I'm impressed with the watch, it was a good purchase.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Pinguu said:


> Best rubber I've ever tried so far. The thicker appearance of it is perfectly suited to the thick case profile. (This watch needs a thick strap/bracelet imo)
> 
> Lucky with the accuracy, averaged +4 over the first 2 days of wear.
> View attachment 12406233


Accuracy is for me the same, about 4 sec. + in 24 hours. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

What a black beauty ...


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Mine just came in, no date C3, punches above its price point for sure. Only regret is not getting a second one with old radium. Bezel is perfect, not to tight and aligns great. First Borealis for me, call me impressed.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

daforg said:


> So mine has arrived - exactly two weeks to get down under. First impressions are positive, I think it looks better than the pictures suggest. The fit and finish is good, hands are well aligned and the bezel is smooth. The case is simple with some nice details. The creamy old radium finish works really well too and the dial print is clear. I don't think the rubber strap fits with the look of the watch, but the canvas works, as does leather.
> 
> So overall I'm impressed with the watch, it was a good purchase.


So after the first 12 hours mine is running +0.7s. I'll continue to time it at 12 hour intervals for the next few days.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

daforg said:


> So after the first 12 hours mine is running +0.7s. I'll continue to time it at 12 hour intervals for the next few days.


The most useful measurement is comparing timekeeping over 3-5 days against an exact source rather than spot checks on the time machine in a static situation. That's great for regulating and checking 3-6 positions but not so much for overall timekeeping.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> Mine just came in, no date C3, punches above its price point for sure. Only regret is not getting a second one with old radium. Bezel is perfect, not to tight and aligns great. First Borealis for me, call me impressed.
> 
> View attachment 12409781


Lol, I know I will regret not having all the 3 pieces I have now. Anyway, this is my 3rd purchase from Borealis, so I'm pretty confident due to prior purchase experiences from them. ;-)

A low resolution shot of my 3 babies ...


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Jguitron said:


> The most useful measurement is comparing timekeeping over 3-5 days against an exact source rather than spot checks on the time machine in a static situation. That's great for regulating and checking 3-6 positions but not so much for overall timekeeping.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not using a time machine, I'm wearing the watch and tracking using an app linked to atomic time.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Got it! And every 12 hours is the incremental I asume? 0.7s is impressive! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

On Miltat Kizzy canvas


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Came in yesterday through snail mail! Beautiful piece. Carlos and Maria have done another great piece.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I should've bought the bgw9 version, a little bit easier to match with a shirt but oh well.

Anyway, does anyone know where I can get black spring bars??


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

househalfman said:


> I should've bought the bgw9 version, a little bit easier to match with a shirt but oh well.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know where I can get black spring bars??


Color them with a sharpie, but I would go with silver mesh instead.


----------



## WarWolf (Nov 11, 2015)

househalfman said:


> I should've bought the bgw9 version, a little bit easier to match with a shirt but oh well.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know where I can get black spring bars??


Looks like Strapcode may have some PVD bars.


----------



## GOPENNSTATE! (Dec 1, 2010)

Great pics - love the look of the Sea Storm, but I just can't do the 20mm lugs. Same thing with the Estoril (I should have learned my lesson then) - it was too small for my tastes and I ended up selling them. I sold my Sea Storm to a small-wristed forum friend that missed out on the pre-order, so I was happy to see that beauty find a good home.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

I got mine. Though I missed the pre-order I was able to pick one up thanks to parsig9.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

daforg said:


> I'm not using a time machine, I'm wearing the watch and tracking using an app linked to atomic time.


After 3.5 days of measuring the time I'm really impressed. It's picked up on average 1.4s a day, runs a bit fast in the watch box and slow on the wrist. I wish my Seaforth was as accurate.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Just received the watch in Canada! Looking really great! Nice bezel action, crystal, perfect alignment etc. Really love the old radium colour.

Didn't buy a sailcloth straps for her yet. I am not sure black, white or grey stitches will match this old radium colour. Opinion?

In the meantime, I put on the mesh to wear her for now.

Here in my approx 6.5" wrist.





































Similar height as the Phantom.




























So far, I am happy with her.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> Just received the watch in Canada! Looking really great! Nice bezel action, crystal, perfect alignment etc. Really love the old radium colour.
> 
> Didn't buy a sailcloth straps for her yet. I am not sure black, white or grey stitches will match this old radium colour. Opinion?
> 
> ...


Congratulations brother. Wear it in good health, it is great that those started apearing in Canada.. hope Canada post will be kind to me and get mine delivered next week.

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Congratulations brother. Wear it in good health, it is great that those started apearing in Canada.. hope Canada post will be kind to me and get mine delivered next week.
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


It was really unexpected. Just 3 weeks and she is here. Normally my expectation is now between 4-6 weeks.

Oh and thanks! I will do my best to keep her on my wrist. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> Just received the watch in Canada! Looking really great! Nice bezel action, crystal, perfect alignment etc. Really love the old radium colour.
> 
> Didn't buy a sailcloth straps for her yet. I am not sure black, white or grey stitches will match this old radium colour. Opinion?
> 
> ...


Congratulations bro. |>

Btw, if you are talking about sailcloth strap from www.iWantAStrap.com, as I have all lume colours and stitched colours, I think black stitch works best with the old radium lume, off-white stitch works best with C3 X1 lume, while grey stitch works best with BGW9.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

cyberwarhol said:


> Just received the watch in Canada! Looking really great! Nice bezel action, crystal, perfect alignment etc. Really love the old radium colour.
> 
> Didn't buy a sailcloth straps for her yet. I am not sure black, white or grey stitches will match this old radium colour. Opinion?
> 
> ...


Congrats, enjoy the watch. I do. And I sure like the other watch. HA


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

titusdelossantos said:


> Congrats, enjoy the watch. I do. And I sure like the other watch. HA


Hanwe!


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Congratulations bro. |>
> 
> Btw, if you are talking about sailcloth strap from www.iWantAStrap.com, as I have all lume colours and stitched colours, I think black stitch works best with the old radium lume, off-white stitch works best with C3 X1 lume, while grey stitch works best with BGW9.


Thanks for the link. Yes, those are the ones I am looking at. Originally thinking of the off-white but I think it's too 'white'. Black certainly works best for this watch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

titusdelossantos said:


> Congrats, enjoy the watch. I do. And I sure like the other watch. HA


Thanks. Now that I have the SS, the other watch is going.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> Thanks for the link. Yes, those are the ones I am looking at. Originally thinking of the off-white but I think it's too 'white'. Black certainly works best for this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries bro.

Here is a pic of my Sea Storm C BGW9 on grey stitch sailcloth. I'm wearing it to Switzerland now. b-)


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> No worries bro.
> 
> Here is a pic of my Sea Storm C BGW9 on grey stitch sailcloth. I'm wearing it to Switzerland now. b-


Hey SWM aren't you the one that bought all three lume variations? Do you have any side by side comparison? Which one do you prefer?

I love mine, I think it punches waaay above its price tag. I just wish I got the C3 version instead of the old radium.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> Thanks for the link. Yes, those are the ones I am looking at. Originally thinking of the off-white but I think it's too 'white'. Black certainly works best for this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 10% discount code, pm me if you are going to order, I'll share the promo code with you

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Hey SWM aren't you the one that bought all three lume variations? Do you have any side by side comparison? Which one do you prefer?
> 
> I love mine, I think it punches waaay above its price tag. I just wish I got the C3 version instead of the old radium.


Yes I do have the 3 lume variations. And no, I didn't have time for a side by side comparison. I just received my 3 Sea Storms last week, and working and preparing for this trip to Switzerland didn't leave me any time to do that, lol.

I love mine too. And yes, you're definately right that the Sea Storms punches way above its price tag. It's a steal, imho. I was having a bit of a hard time deciding whether to wear Hamtun H1, Tisell Submersible or Borealis Sea Storm to this Switzerland trip. In the end, Sea Storm just edged out the other 2. The quality of this baby is just that good, at least to me.

No preference yet on which one of my Sea Storms. But the C3 does seem just a bit special, for now.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> I have a 10% discount code, pm me if you are going to order, I'll share the promo code with you
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


No need to be secretive. Let us all know. Thanks.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yes I do have the 3 lume variations. And no, I didn't have time for a side by side comparison. I just received my 3 Sea Storms last week, and working and preparing for this trip to Switzerland didn't leave me any time to do that, lol.
> 
> I love mine too. And yes, you're definately right that the Sea Storms punches way above its price tag. It's a steal, imho. I was having a bit of a hard time deciding whether to wear Hamtun H1, Tisell Submersible or Borealis Sea Storm to this Switzerland trip. In the end, Sea Storm just edged out the other 2. The quality of this baby is just that good, at least to me.
> 
> No preference yet on which one of my Sea Storms. But the C3 does seem just a bit special, for now.


Definitely way better than hamtun. Never tried tisell, but knowing those are rebranded parnis parts, my vote goes to borealis


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

taike said:


> No need to be secretive. Let us all know. Thanks.


Sure thing! Use WATCHIER10 to get 10% off 2 or more straps.
I haven't tried it myself yet, but it should be working fine

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

My Sea Storm has been treating me wonderfully. It looks good on damn near every strap I try, and wears perfectly for my wrist (7.25"). Hands down the best watch to dollar ratio of any I own.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Spectacular lume.

I'm not a fan of the supplied cloth strap. It is too thin and doesn't do the watch justice. The rubber is very good but I think it needs a quality leather strap . Just ordered a black strap from Toshi and I will post a pic when it arrives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

taike said:


> Definitely way better than hamtun. Never tried tisell, but knowing those are rebranded parnis parts, my vote goes to borealis


Actually, for $200 KickStarter price, Hamtum H1 represent super great value, and can be wear as a daily beater. Why I consider of bringing H1 in the first place was there are some Swiss alps caves I'm exploring. Then I have Tisell Submersible, which is definitely not a rebrand parnis, imho, and probably the best value Sub homage now. But I feel it might not be appropriate to wear into a Rolex boutique in Switzerland. So in the end, Sea Storm was chosen for this trip.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

taike said:


> No need to be secretive. Let us all know. Thanks.


10-OFF-PLEASE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I got mine today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wasn't expecting that much power !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarWolf (Nov 11, 2015)

Trying out a 5 ring Zulu this week. I think a slimmer 3 ring would be a better choice though.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Does anyone here have a Seiko BFK bracelet ? I'd love to see how it looks on the Sea Storm.

DEMO's pic:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

On strapcode straight link









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Just got mine, nice piece of watch


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Last week ...







Ver. C with BGW9 lume, paired with grey stitches sailcloth strap ...








This week ...







Ver. B with Old Radium lume, paired with black stitches sailcloth strap ...








Don't know why, every change seems to get better and better ...


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Strap changed to rubber.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got back from vacation and this was waiting for me at home








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Seastorm on strapsco rubber strap. Pictures do not do this watch justice!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Can't see your pics ☹



brboot said:


> Seastorm on strapsco rubber strap. Pictures do not do this watch justice!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> Can't see your pics ☹


Just trying to prevent injustice?


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Craustin1 said:


> Can't see your pics


Sorry guys, I could see them  Should be there now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Still waiting for mine! It has been almost a month since it was shipped! CanadaPost please deliver it soon!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Today ...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Lume shot








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi guys 
Is any of the Canadian brothers still waiting on his/hers sea storm?
Mine was shipped 4 weeks ago, and still didn't show up, all my previous orders from Borealis arrived within a couple of weeks.
I've started to get worried!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

For those lucky to already have this watch, what is the fit and finish like on this one? I am torn between this and a black Hydroconquest at the moment. Different price levels of course, but this watch is really appealing esp for the price. My watch buying binge continues....


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

MC88 said:


> For those lucky to already have this watch, what is the fit and finish like on this one?


In a word: outstanding. Unlike my Seikos, the dial is printed with perfect alignment, the transparent sapphire bezel is beautiful, and the bezel action is excellent. The NH35 movement winds like a dream.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Glad to hear a very positive response. I wasn't expecting the fit and finish to be at a level that would yield such praise.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

MC88 said:


> For those lucky to already have this watch, what is the fit and finish like on this one? I am torn between this and a black Hydroconquest at the moment. Different price levels of course, but this watch is really appealing esp for the price. My watch buying binge continues....


I have a buddy who is a fellow collector with a much larger collection and budget than I have. His everydays are a Sub and Speedy plus a smattering of others to wear on a whim for good measure. When he asked me what I paid for this I had to show him the paypal invoice. He was convinced I was lying about the cost just to save my ass from getting thrown into the fire by Mrs. Con Seanery. Couldn't believe it was under $1,000 with the case finishing, the bezel action and the loveliness of the dial, not to mention the double sapphire crystal and sapphire bezel insert. Needless to say he was bummed when I informed him he'd have to search out a used one.

I've been wearing mine nearly every day since I got it. It's been perfect in every way, and has paired beautifully with every strap I've put on it. If you can get your hands on one you won't regret it. Also, the lume on my C3 model glows quite impressively. Good luck in your search! I've seen a few both in the sales corner and on eBay already so keep an eye out!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Still away on vacation, still wearing mine on rubber...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Hi guys
> Is any of the Canadian brothers still waiting on his/hers sea storm?
> Mine was shipped 4 weeks ago, and still didn't show up, all my previous orders from Borealis arrived within a couple of weeks.
> I've started to get worried!
> ...


I had paid the final payment on July 23. Unfortunately, to date, my Sea Storm is still nowhere in sight! It has been a painful and long wait.

I suspect that it has nothing to do Canada Post but everything to do with Canada Customs doing a very thorough inspection on everything coming into the country!

I am with ya and the grief has no end! o|


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Strom Trooper said:


> I had paid the final payment on July 23. Unfortunately, to date, my Sea Storm is still nowhere in sight! It has been a painful and long wait.
> 
> I suspect that it has nothing to do Canada Post but everything to do with Canada Customs doing a very thorough inspection on everything coming into the country!
> 
> I am with ya and the grief has no end! o|


Thank you brother, it is comforting to have someone sharing this grief! Hope both arrives sound and safe!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Alpha Shark has just arrived.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm wearing mine today on a Nodus canvas strap.


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Seastorm on a iwantastrap sailcloth strap


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

It looks good but...how thick is it? 

And does it look like the 50 fathoms in profile?


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

cuthbert said:


> It looks good but...how thick is it?
> 
> And does it look like the 50 fathoms in profile?












I don't recall exact height but it's on the taller side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> It looks good but...how thick is it?
> 
> And does it look like the 50 fathoms in profile?


14+ mm, according to Borealis website. Borealis - Pre-order - Store - Borealis Watch Company

Side profile you can see from the last few pages of this thread.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

6 weeks and still didn't show up here in Toronto 

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> 6 weeks and still didn't show up here in Toronto
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


I feel for you bro. I really do. :'(


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I feel for you bro. I really do. :'(


Thank you brother, we are also traveling next Saturday for 3 weeks... hope it arrived before that.

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Thank you brother, we are also traveling next Saturday for 3 weeks... hope it arrived before that.
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


1 more week to go. My guess is that there is a 51% chance you might get your Sea Storm by then. Finger crossed and good luck bro.


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Lume shot










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Strom Trooper (Nov 25, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Thank you brother, we are also traveling next Saturday for 3 weeks... hope it arrived before that.
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


I am located in the Durham region and mine has not shown up either! Seven weeks have gone by since the final invoice was paid! Still no show! o|


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> 6 weeks and still didn't show up here in Toronto
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier





Strom Trooper said:


> I am located in the Durham region and mine has not shown up either! Seven weeks have gone by since the final invoice was paid! Still no show! o|


What?? Mine arrived over 4 weeks ago!! Which version did you get? Mine is the vintage no date.

I was surprised to see the watch that early. I think it took about 3-4 weeks in total if I recall.

Hope they arrive soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Borealis sea storm on stealth seat belt Bond NATO from CSW








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Strom Trooper said:


> I am located in the Durham region and mine has not shown up either! Seven weeks have gone by since the final invoice was paid! Still no show! o|


Brother, mine showed up today, it is worth the wait, hope yours arrive soon as well. Good luck

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> What?? Mine arrived over 4 weeks ago!! Which version did you get? Mine is the vintage no date.
> 
> I was surprised to see the watch that early. I think it took about 3-4 weeks in total if I recall.
> 
> ...


Yeah it is Crazy, my last Borealis arrived in less than 2 weeks, but this one took forever. Probably it is a hit and miss with CBS

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Brother, mine showed up today, it is worth the wait, hope yours arrive soon as well. Good luck
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Congrats bro. Take and share some wrist shots while on your traveling trip. Cheers.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

And here it is 









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Ossamanity said:


> The pin of the buckle on the strap is annoyingly justsmall enough that it passes through and slides on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UPDATE:

So, I emailed them about this issue and they were courteous enough to send me a new buckle for these strap. 
This buckle is considerably of far better quality than the original one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> And here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As always, fantastic shots! |>

Thanks bro. ;-)


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

IMO the supplied straps don't do the watch justice. I ordered a Toshi strap and am very happy with the result. Superb watch for the money: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

So quiet here ...


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

You're right, it has been too quiet. I'll add some noise with you.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Me too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

On Bonetto Cinturini model 300


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sea Storm darkness


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Always a green glow from the watch case when I turn the lights for bed.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

Does anyone know if Borealis will have any more version C no date BGW9 Sea Storms available?


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

paintballdad said:


> Does anyone know if Borealis will have any more version C no date BGW9 Sea Storms available?


No idea and I was under the impression this was a 1 and done series...Run a WTB in the Sales Forum...I just scored a Version C No Date Old Radium in 40 minutes!


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

Received a reply from Carlos. "It may become available" :-!


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Since the day I received my Borealis SS I had been busy with life and haven't had much time to enjoy my collection or come to this thread. I have worn my SS enough to say I am 100% happy with my purchase. It is one of my favorites in my collection. Visually, it looks fantastic. Value, I can't believe this watch was obtained for the price paid.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Been a while since anyone posted here, so I figured I'd drop a shot of my Sea Storm where it rests at night.

If these do indeed become available again I would snatch up another version in a heartbeat.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

Any suggestions for replacement canvas strap? I contacted Borealis but they don't have any. I like the one it came with because it is padded, something similar would be great. I have tried posted in Borealis Facebook group but it looks like i dont have access to it any more. Is there a way to search pictures, instead of going through 112 pages? Thank you.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Vadym said:


> Any suggestions for replacement canvas strap? I contacted Borealis but they don't have any. I like the one it came with because it is padded, something similar would be great. I have tried posted in Borealis Facebook group but it looks like i dont have access to it any more. Is there a way to search pictures, instead of going through 112 pages? Thank you.


Try the Cordura straps from Watch Gecko. I have a smoke colored one on my 7002 and it looks and feels great. My go to are the Barton canvas straps, but I don't think those are as padded as you'd like.

Edit: the nylon straps they have are decent as well with some padding. Forgot about those. Only $15 as well.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Vadym said:


> Any suggestions for replacement canvas strap? I contacted Borealis but they don't have any. I like the one it came with because it is padded, something similar would be great. I have tried posted in Borealis Facebook group but it looks like i dont have access to it any more. Is there a way to search pictures, instead of going through 112 pages? Thank you.


I have canvas from WearWatch, EK Straps and Kastantona. I hear good things about Clover Straps. I am on waiting list for DrunkArtStraps but that's gonna be a while.

Anatolia Straps is making me some like these right now. He said it shouldn't be more than 2 weeks from payment.


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

ConSeanery said:


> Try the Cordura straps from Watch Gecko. I have a smoke colored one on my 7002 and it looks and feels great. My go to are the Barton canvas straps, but I don't think those are as padded as you'd like.
> 
> Edit: the nylon straps they have are decent as well with some padding. Forgot about those. Only $15 as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you. I am new to canvas straps. I'll look into ones that you suggested.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Vadym said:


> Any suggestions for replacement canvas strap? I contacted Borealis but they don't have any. I like the one it came with because it is padded, something similar would be great. I have tried posted in Borealis Facebook group but it looks like i dont have access to it any more. Is there a way to search pictures, instead of going through 112 pages? Thank you.


Take a look at www.iwantastrap.com. Not cheap though. But it is my most favourite strap now, beside bracelets.


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

I second iwantastrap.com


----------



## Vadym (Mar 2, 2016)

Looks like there is a good selection out there so as a price range. Thank you again for all the responds.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

New arrival. Armida A 12.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

titusdelossantos said:


> New arrival. Armida A 12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, this is Borealis Sea Storm thread, lol. :-d


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

I also own a sea storm, so no problems here






bro.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

titusdelossantos said:


> I also own a sea storm, so no problems here
> View attachment 12773909
> bro.


Its good that you also own a Sea Storm, but this specifically the Borealis Sea Storm thread. I mean, I'm happy for you with Armida, it's a nice watch for sure, but I also think there are plenty of more suitable places to post it. There's even a thread just for Armida owners, unless I'm mistaken. Either way your Sea Storm and Armida both look good, so cheers to that.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

ConSeanery said:


> Its good that you also own a Sea Storm, but this specifically the Borealis Sea Storm thread. I mean, I'm happy for you with Armida, it's a nice watch for sure, but I also think there are plenty of more suitable places to post it. There's even a thread just for Armida owners, unless I'm mistaken. Either way your Sea Storm and Armida both look good, so cheers to that.


Thanks mate, yes there is a thread for Armida owners (already posted there). Im just happy with my new watch.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I added my 2nd Borealis and joined Club Sea Storm last night, picked up a watch from a local WUS seller. 
I need to upgrade the strap and this thread has given me a number of leads, I'm leaning towards a brown weathered leather (padded, Breitling style or brushed SS mesh)


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

riff raff said:


> I added my 2nd Borealis and joined Club Sea Storm last night, picked up a watch from a local WUS seller.
> I need to upgrade the strap and this thread has given me a number of leads, I'm leaning towards a brown weathered leather (padded, Breitling style or brushed SS mesh)


 Here's a little push to help you decide.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I think that is the look I'm seeking. I need a brushed mesh, with deployment clasp. The search begins.



E8ArmyDiver said:


> riff raff said:
> 
> 
> > I added my 2nd Borealis and joined Club Sea Storm last night, picked up a watch from a local WUS seller.
> ...


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I picked up a $10 mesh Chinese strap on Ebay, just to see if I liked the look feel. Not surprisingly, it's pretty cheap. I definitely like the look, and needs a waterproof strap for summer use. Now, which of the mesh straps to pick. I thought that I liked the open-link Breitling style ends, but now I'm thinking that the fixed bar end is the way to go.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

It is screaming for a Borealis Rubber Isofrane style strap!!!!!!!!!!! It would be awesome!! Gorgeous watch BTW, I have been looking for one in good shape.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

My Staib Divers deployment showed up today, wow, what a bracelet. I only wanted the divers deployment buckle, butterfly's drive me nuts. 
I was fortunate to find this one here, buried in an old FS thread and it arrived today. Its polished, I'll probably brush it eventually.
But wow, this is exactly what this watch needed.
I had read somewhere that getting this bracelet off was tricky, as there was only one cut out for the spring bar. This one has cut-outs on both ends of the lug.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Version A on Rock Python...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Love mine









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I brushed the finish on the Staib, much better. The mesh was easy, the clasp took some care.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

My black vintage Martu strap arrived today, it's exactly the look I was seeking. I love the Staib, but I'll keep this on until summer.


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

What strap is this?


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

What strap is this? Looks amazing



SimpleWatchMan said:


> So quiet here ...
> 
> View attachment 12586759
> 
> ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

dennisbible said:


> What strap is this? Looks amazing


Www.iwantastrap.com


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

Well I got a new Sea Storm on eBay. Came with the stickers still on the dial and caseback. But the watch does not hack. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Just checked mine, and it hacks. Make sure you are pulling out past the date change setting, as these have one even with a no date version.



dennisbible said:


> Well I got a new Sea Storm on eBay. Came with the stickers still on the dial and caseback. But the watch does not hack. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

Craustin1 said:


> Just checked mine, and it hacks. Make sure you are pulling out past the date change setting, as these have one even with a no date version.


I am. The hands move fine but the second hand doesn't stop.

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

dennisbible said:


> I am. The hands move fine but the second hand doesn't stop.
> 
> Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


You have to return that to seller for a refund and buy a different one.


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

Any suggestions on how I may be able to buff out a small ding I somehow managed to get on my bezel? No idea how it happened so you can imagine my disappointment when i pulled my SS out of the watch box and saw this little nick between 1-2.
Not sure if this should be a new thread or if a different section, but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

hello guys,
just a quick question about the Sea Storm bezel... how well does it handle the everyday use? I love the watch, but I'm not sure about that bezel resistance.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

mascherani said:


> hello guys,
> just a quick question about the Sea Storm bezel... how well does it handle the everyday use? I love the watch, but I'm not sure about that bezel resistance.


I've been wearing it at least once or twice a week, and haven't had any issues with it cracking, scuffing, loosening, etc.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

mascherani said:


> hello guys,
> just a quick question about the Sea Storm bezel... how well does it handle the everyday use? I love the watch, but I'm not sure about that bezel resistance.


If your worried about the bezel moving freely without help no not likely..However the sapphire bezel insert is sapphire and will not stand up to beater type usage...


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Bezel will shatter


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Bezel will shatter


I've had maybe 50-60 sapphire bezels by now with zero scratches, zero dings and zero shattering.

It can happen but it requires A LOT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

thanks mates,

being a glass bezel, i'm afraid it will requires too much care in my everyday usage...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Borealis Sea Storm V2, as seen on their IG account. No dates for pre-order as yet.

"There will be some additional dial configurations, bracelet and offer of ceramic insert and sapphire."


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice. It’ll probably have that g’awful DW logo though.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Nice. It'll probably have that g'awful DW logo though.


I'd be very surprised if they did two DW in a row though.

It was a bit polarising.

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Assuming it fits V1, I sure hope that bracelet is purchasable separately.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

WastedYears said:


> Assuming it fits V1, I sure hope that bracelet is purchasable separately.


It was for the Estoril 300 V2, so it's possible.

Perhaps write them an email or make a post on their official forum.

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Techme said:


> I'd be very surprised if they did two DW in a row though.
> 
> It was a bit polarising.


I could be wrong but they tagged DW on their post per the picture posted so I made an assumption. The EstorilDW has enough buyers to sell out though so maybe this won't be different.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

It won’t be a DW LE. I’m pretty pumped about the white/white version the most.


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> It won't be a DW LE. I'm pretty pumped about the white/white version the most.


I'm sorry, the white/white?! any pics/further info?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

FW07 said:


> I'm sorry, the white/white?! any pics/further info?


I wish I could share more but prototypes should arrive in late May or early June. But yes white dial with white bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Interesting. I don’t even remember why I sold my gen1. Maybe I’ll get on the gen2 preorder again.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

FW07 said:


> I'm sorry, the white/white?! any pics/further info?


They just shared this on Facebook


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

biohazard?


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Will this be the Blizzard?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Fully lumed bezel? Looks like the white lume they started offering on the Portus Cale.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> They just shared this on Facebook


Hmm... very interesting. I like. :-!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

are they taking the helson blackbeard skull and crossbones as a poison warning symbol and homaging it with biohazard warning?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

taike said:


> are they taking the helson blackbeard skull and crossbones as a poison warning symbol and homaging it with biohazard warning?


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

that is...not exactly what I had pictured in my mind.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Anyone know if this means we're getting an after-market bracelet for the Sea Storm?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

They shared this on FB.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> They shared this on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess is the lume shot doesn't belongs to the white dial model posted eariler.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> My guess is the lume shot doesn't belongs to the white dial model posted eariler.


White dial is this one









They went With Black lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> White dial is this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww... I was really looking forward for a full white lume dial. Sigh...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Aww... I was really looking forward for a full white lume dial. Sigh...


I was looking forward to a full lume version too but I can definitely appreciate this and feel madly in love with this white version.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

The white one woulda been cool without the biohazard crap on it.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Yep!



sriracha said:


> The white one woulda been cool without the biohazard crap on it.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry but that look like those free mega cheap crap watches you get on magazines. 

Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

One step closer to being Invicta, or Android


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol, you couldn't stop going at it, after more than a year.

Bro, please give it a rest and move on. Thank you. 

Anyway, I got more number of Invicta watches now, than any other brands in my collection. And they're rich enough to take over Glycine Watches too.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, you couldn't stop going at it, after more than a year.
> 
> Bro, please give it a rest and move on. Thank you.
> 
> Anyway, I got more number of Invicta watches now, than any other brands in my collection. And they're rich enough to take over Glycine Watches too.


You know AVS_Racing will troll Borealis threads until his last breath but he'll always write Borealis as his trade interests when he posts FSOT, never fails. Only he can understand it.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> You know AVS_Racing will troll Borealis threads until his last breath but he'll always write Borealis as his trade interests when he posts FSOT, never fails. Only he can understand it.


I hope not. Come on, life is too short.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I hope not. Come on, life is too short.


I know right ? There's lots of brands I won't buy but you don't see me trolling like a wannabe expert on them. And you don't see me trying to trade for them ever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> I know right ? There's lots of brands I won't buy but you don't see me trolling like a wannabe expert on them. And you don't see me trying to trade for them ever.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know you don't. But he feels "high" in doing so, while still within the WUS forum rules, there is not much we can do for him. As fellow WIS, we can only advise the correct/common etiquette to him.


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

V2 pre sale starting this week.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

V2 preorder is live now.


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

any pre order discount codes? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

I sold V1 and now I am trying to correct this mistake


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

wongwatch said:


> any pre order discount codes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I was previously advised that discount codes are not to be used on preorders.


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

traczu said:


> I sold V1 and now I am trying to correct this mistake


Me too, but I can't decide which version to get. I originally had the Arabic numeral version in old radium, but now I'm thinking the round indices version with the white lume may be better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

jutr9833 said:


> Me too, but I can't decide which version to get. I originally had the Arabic numeral version in old radium, but now I'm thinking the round indices version with the white lume may be better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This time I got Arabic numeral without date with old radium


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

So the Portus Kale beat out the Sea Storm in delivery time, yet the Sea Storm posted photo in January, now they are going to take a NON-REFUNDABLE deposit, and then have you hold out 5 more + months for delivery of what really is another ho hum watch. Is there really anything unique or interesting about this watch that isn't already available? Didn't they build this under their Prometheus banner already?. The Portus Kales are already showing up on the sales forum, and I expect after a long wait these will quickly make their way there as well. 

Sorry fans of Borealis. I think you should demand better, and hold your money until they have it together.


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

taike said:


> I was previously advised that discount codes are not to be used on preorders.


not really. I recall Oceanaut had a discount code during pre orders but I could be wrong. 
anyways the tough part is which to choose now.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just ordered these 2 ! Pretty pumped ! 

















To be next to this one


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

wongwatch said:


> not really. I recall Oceanaut had a discount code during pre orders but I could be wrong.
> anyways the tough part is which to choose now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


yes, they used to honor discounts, but reneged on it during estoril v.2.


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

taike said:


> yes, they used to honor discounts, but reneged on it during estoril v.2.


Ah I see. alrighty then. btw any idea if shipping is free?? cheers!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

wongwatch said:


> Ah I see. alrighty then. btw any idea if shipping is free?? cheers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


never has been, but standard post was cheap


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Shipping options are $10 or $45 for FedEx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Tempted but I wonder why this is more expensive than the Portus Cale with 9015?

Edit: maybe because of the bezel insert?


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

The price of the Portus Cale was very low, I'm super impressed with the quality at that price. Not surprised to see this one a bit higher, even with the NH35.

Note that the Helson Skindiver, which looks very similar to the Sea Storm (but has the 9015), is $700 without a bracelet.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

househalfman said:


> Tempted but I wonder why this is more expensive than the Portus Cale with 9015?
> 
> Edit: maybe because of the bezel insert?


Check out the sold Sea Storms on EBay. They are sold for $400 up to $560 on eBay. You'll never lose a penny selling your Borealis preorder unless you're in a hurry. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

just ordered the A.B3 version, no date, BGW9 lume.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm in for the A.B1 No Date BGW9 Lume.

Unbelievably hard choosing between the 3 6 9 12 and the round hour markers.

Thanks to all the owners of the V1 for their terrific photos.

I've been waiting a long time for this watch. Now the long wait continues.


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

I went in for version A.B4 no date old radium, which is the same one I had before and sold. I thought I was going to get the round marker version in BGW9 with date, but something was calling me back to the one I had previously let go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

I still wear my V1 regularly and it has some of the best lume of any of the divers I've owned. The V2 in blue with all the minute markers in BGW9 is mighty tempting.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah... I'm loving my v1 very much, and really hope Borealis sells more than 300 v2.0 so that I can buy a bracelet for it (I'm very much of a bracelet guy)!









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Pakz said:


> Yeah... I'm loving my v1 very much, and really hope Borealis sells more than 300 v2.0 so that I can buy a bracelet for it (I'm very much of a bracelet guy)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep your eye on eBay and the forums for people selling their V2 bracelets. I bet it happens right away and it looks as though the V2 bracelet should fit the V1 since the case doesn't really seem to have changed.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> I still wear my V1 regularly and it has some of the best lume of any of the divers I've owned. The V2 in blue with all the minute markers in BGW9 is mighty tempting.


Honestly, the black dial with ceramic bezel is tempting to me too. Too bad, my watch fund run out ... :'(


----------



## Bezeler (Jun 11, 2018)

Has anyone pre-ordered a sea storm borealis?


----------



## Bezeler (Jun 11, 2018)

Radar1 said:


> Anyone see this prototype on Borealis FB page? Looks somewhat similar to the Prometheus Sailfish model from a few years back.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10158196384045327&set=gm.1062587000536126&type=3&theater
> 
> ...


That bezel is so nice, I love it. Where did you get the Double Dome Sapphire for this Gem. Wow!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Bezeler said:


> Has anyone pre-ordered a sea storm borealis?


Of course! Scroll up. I'm in for a white line plots with no date. v1 style.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Bezeler said:


> Has anyone pre-ordered a sea storm borealis?


I ordered the black BioHazard. Can't wait to see the biohazard symbol glowing.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bezeler said:


> Has anyone pre-ordered a sea storm borealis?


More than 400 preordered by now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Avo said:


> The price of the Portus Cale was very low, I'm super impressed with the quality at that price. Not surprised to see this one a bit higher, even with the NH35.
> 
> Note that the Helson Skindiver, which looks very similar to the Sea Storm (but has the 9015), is $700 without a bracelet.


I owned both, and still own the Helson. I liked the Borealis but Helson is in a different league. The domed crystal, the fit/finish and of course 9015. And that's why I still have the Helson but sold the Borealis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

To say that Helson is in a different (higher) league in fit and finish than the Sea Storm is like saying the new NTH DevilRays, the two latest Ravens are also inferior in fit and finish. Same factory and same finish. 

After owning countless Helsons and trying out a few others I find it impossible that any Helson has as good of a finish as the Sea Storms and the others above mentioned. Best finish of any Helson is the Turtle’s so far. (To me) 

Maybe somebody with a DevilRay, Endeavor or Venture that also owns a Skin Diver can chime in, please.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Not here to squabble...just offering my honest opinion, having had the chance to own both at the same time. And I do like the Borealis, especially for the price point. Cheers.

As they say, YMMV.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

watchustebbing said:


> Not here to squabble...just offering my honest opinion, having had the chance to own both at the same time. And I do like the Borealis, especially for the price point. Cheers.
> 
> As they say, YMMV.


I edited my reply for better understanding.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

watchustebbing said:


> I owned both, and still own the Helson. I liked the Borealis but Helson is in a different league. The domed crystal, the fit/finish and of course 9015. And that's why I still have the Helson but sold the Borealis.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Completely DISAGREE!!!I have owned both & sold the Helson because of lack of value for dollar after comparing the Sea Storm!!!The ONLY thing the Helson has over the Sea Storm is the crystal BUT the Helson lume sucks compared to the Old Radium on the Sea Storm(not in intensity,in color)...9015 vs NH35?I've had two 9015's crap out on me, & they were BOTH Helsons!!!I like the tough as an old soldiers boots low beat movement...


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your experiences on the 9015, was not aware they had issues. For me, the 9015 movement has been absolutely solid with no issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

Watches503 said:


> More than 400 preordered by now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cool. very happy for them.


----------



## mwfchai (Dec 20, 2018)

Borealis expect to take delivery end of this week....


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Do you know when Borealis will ask for the second half of the payment? I'm asking just to make sure the request didn't go into my spam filter because I haven't received anything.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bruce R said:


> Do you know when Borealis will ask for the second half of the payment? I'm asking just to make sure the request didn't go into my spam filter because I haven't received anything.


They usually invoice your PayPal when they're ready to ship to you. They won't take your money before they do QC, just in case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

My Biohazard is on its way. Should arrive Thursday.


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

Receive an email saying they charged my PayPal account. No shipping email yet.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Any news of extra bracelets available for owners of Sea Storm V1?


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

I just received the PayPal invoice as well, looks like they are getting them out to everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Any news of extra bracelets available for owners of Sea Storm V1?


Just hit them up ASAP, is what I would do. They'll be shipping 30-40 Sea Storms daily these next 2 weeks so I'm sure they can sell you one right after, if they came in same shipment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Just hit them up ASAP, is what I would do. They'll be shipping 30-40 Sea Storms daily these next 2 weeks so I'm sure they can sell you one right after, if they came in same shipment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro.


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Got mine today. It is what I thought it would be.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Mine just landed as well. 









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## WaterWatcher (Oct 15, 2018)

When did the send invoices for remaining payment?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

WaterWatcher said:


> When did the send invoices for remaining payment?


it's in progress


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Definitely a catch and release for me. The lume on my biohazard only works when it is forced. That is, I have to hold it under a bright light then run into a dark closet to see it. The biohazard symbol disappears almost immediately. Last night before going to bed I did an experiment and held the Borealis under a lamp and a Fortis not under a lamp. The Borealis petered out and became unreadable during the night whereas the Fortis could be read all night long. Big disappointment but maybe I'm putting to much emphasis on the lume. The case, crystal, and dial seem pretty good. The bracelet is ok. Anyway, I'll probably take a beating when I try to sell this one.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bruce R said:


> Definitely a catch and release for me. The lume on my biohazard only works when it is forced. That is, I have to hold it under a bright light then run into a dark closet to see it. The biohazard symbol disappears almost immediately. Last night before going to bed I did an experiment and held the Borealis under a lamp and a Fortis not under a lamp. The Borealis petered out and became unreadable during the night whereas the Fortis could be read all night long. Big disappointment but maybe I'm putting to much emphasis on the lume. The case, crystal, and dial seem pretty good. The bracelet is ok. Anyway, I'll probably take a beating when I try to sell this one.


Sorry to hear about this. I wish you had asked us about the vintage lume. Plenty people here have experience with this kinda Lume. I charge mine with an LED for a few seconds and it's quite powerful for minutes but I never would expect it to last all night knowing that BGW9 is known for being stronger and BGW9 is less strong than C3 and C3 X1, of course.

There wasn't more than 20 made of those Old Rhadium Biohazards so you shouldn't lose much money, if any.

Wearing it today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## jubbaa (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks great .


----------



## MarqDePombal (Jan 1, 2015)

Recent arrival...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

MarqDePombal said:


> Recent arrival...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes ! What are your thoughts ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarqDePombal (Jan 1, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Oh yes ! What are your thoughts ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was looking for a summer watch and this looked like a good option. My first Borealis. I like it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Sorry to hear about this. I wish you had asked us about the vintage lume. Plenty people here have experience with this kinda Lume. I charge mine with an LED for a few seconds and it's quite powerful for minutes but I never would expect it to last all night knowing that BGW9 is known for being stronger and BGW9 is less strong than C3 and C3 X1, of course.
> 
> There wasn't more than 20 made of those Old Rhadium Biohazards so you shouldn't lose much money, if any.
> 
> ...


Old radium has always been fine for me. it's the black lume that ends up being pretty useless


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Mine was sent via US postal service and is not trackable  the suspense is killing me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

Got mine in today after a short 3 day wait! Will size and post a wrist shot when I get home from work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

NCCaptain said:


> Got mine in today after a short 3 day wait! Will size and post a wrist shot when I get home from work


Did your order have tracking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

jutr9833 said:


> Did your order have tracking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes the watch shipped fed ex with tracking.

However, I ordered a couple rubber straps from them as well and only received a tracking number that said "free shipping". If you're in that situation try searching Portugal CCT After Ship in google. That's been working for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

That looks fantastic. I'm in for the same configuration.

Just paid my invoice with slow shipping. It was actually pretty fast to Australia last time when I ordered my Estoril 300.



NCCaptain said:


> Got mine in today after a short 3 day wait! Will size and post a wrist shot when I get home from work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NCCaptain (Mar 30, 2018)

Techme said:


> That looks fantastic. I'm in for the same configuration.
> 
> Just paid my invoice with slow shipping. It was actually pretty fast to Australia last time when I ordered my Estoril 300.


You're gonna love it! Just sized it up and it's extremely comfortable

My only complaint was the lack of protection during shipping...came in a fed ex bag with pretty much just the watch in its leather folding case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocoee (Oct 4, 2018)

NCCaptain said:


> You're gonna love it! Just sized it up and it's extremely comfortable
> 
> My only complaint was the lack of protection during shipping...came in a fed ex bag with pretty much just the watch in its leather folding case
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they could have packed it better for sure, I wasn't expecting the padded bag. No damage to watch or case so all it well and I'm very pleased with the old radium lume, especially on the bezel.


----------



## ocoee (Oct 4, 2018)

Argh, double post.


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Mine arrived today and I am very happy with it. I had Version 1 but sold it, this version seems slightly more refined in quality. The case seems slightly thinner and the old radium lume is slightly better, especially in the bezel.

The bracelet is decent and looks really good with the watch, but the clasp could be better. I do like that it uses screws instead of pins for the links.

I hope they do a 3rd batch because I would definitely buy the version with dot indices and bgw9 lume.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Bracelets are now available to purchase separately in the Borealis store.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I got mine last week. Overall I like the watch a lot more than I thought I would, I usually prefer more "modern" designs. Minor gripes... the bezel action is a bit gritty to me. I have a bunch of micro brands and I would say that this is probably the worst bezel I own. The bracelet fit and finish is also a bit of a miss, specifically the fitment of the links (during resizing) as well as the polish of the clasp compared to the clasp lock. Lastly, the bracelet pulls out my arm hair, which is a bit annoying but not a deal breaker. Other than that, solid watch.

Is there a different thread for the V2 owners? Or is this it? Seems really quiet for a watch that was just released.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bezel is crisp, not gritty


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

taike said:


> bezel is crisp, not gritty


Same here. Bezel is fine by me

Prefer the black nato to the bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

My bezel is spot-on with a consistent click.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Really? Maybe I received a bad unit then, I don't know. For me, it sounds like there are two different kinds of clicks, so every other one sounds different from the previous, if that makes sense. It doesn't feel "positive" to my fingers.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Horgh said:


> Really? Maybe I received a bad unit then, I don't know. For me, it sounds like there are two different kinds of clicks, so every other one sounds different from the previous, if that makes sense. It doesn't feel "positive" to my fingers.


Mine was one of the first patch and it is very crisp with almost no play at all

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Since this morning with this one


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Just got this in yesterday - my 1st Borealis watch! After ~20 hours, I gotta say that I'm impressed! Hand-winding is velvet-smooth; screwing/unscrewing the crown has a MOST satisfying feel to it; bezel action is firm but positive with ZERO backlash; bezel #'s & indices line up PERFECTLY with dial indices; BGW9 luminous is THE strongest I've seen of this "flavor" of lume. The curved lugs are a welcome detail as well; fit & finish is frankly OUTSTANDING! I swore that I'd never own another "pedestrian" Seiko-powered watch engine, but so far this one is running very well at ~+5 seconds in its first day. Shown here on an Erika's strap, although the bracelet is downright EXQUISITE and SO simple to size. The drilled lugs are the cherry on the sundae - I can see me switching between bracelet and strap a couple times a week as my mood suits - nice job, Carlos!


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Horgh said:


> I got mine last week. Overall I like the watch a lot more than I thought I would, I usually prefer more "modern" designs. Minor gripes... the bezel action is a bit gritty to me. I have a bunch of micro brands and I would say that this is probably the worst bezel I own. The bracelet fit and finish is also a bit of a miss, specifically the fitment of the links (during resizing) as well as the polish of the clasp compared to the clasp lock. Lastly, the bracelet pulls out my arm hair, which is a bit annoying but not a deal breaker. Other than that, solid watch.
> 
> Is there a different thread for the V2 owners? Or is this it? Seems really quiet for a watch that was just released.


Contact Borealis on this one. I have a V1 Sea Storm that is still smooth with no grit or play on the bezel. Might be something didn't seat quite right. You'll have to do without the watch for a while if they ask for it back to fix or replace the bezel but that's better than doing nothing and being disappointed with it.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Does anyone here on F74 have a Borealis Sea Storm Version C.3? They show as "Sold Out", yet I haven't seen one displayed in this thread; of COURSE now I want one!


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm-a float this back up to the top here at f74; does anyone here on WUS even OWN one of these Version C.3 Sea Storms? I have yet to see one posted "in the wild" ANYWHERE or ever being For Sale in the secondary market, despite its being indicated as "Sold Out":


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

TheGanzman said:


> I'm-a float this back up to the top here at f74; does anyone here on WUS even OWN one of these Version C.3 Sea Storms? I have yet to see one posted "in the wild" ANYWHERE or ever being For Sale in the secondary market, despite its being indicated as "Sold Out":
> 
> View attachment 13910799


I could be mistaken, but I think it might be a bit early for pictures as these only started shipping recently?

Also, have you checked the Borealis forum and/or various Facebook watch groups for pictures?


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - I wish it were so! I've been in touch w/Carlos, who indicates that this was part of the 2nd run of Sea Storms, all sold out. I've checked with his few Authorized Dealers too (one in South Korea) - they all show it as Sold Out...


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Yes, but they sold out on pre-order. I think the shipping of the 2nd run only started in January. It's possible some have not yet received their watch and that's why you're not seeing any pictures of that particular model being posted yet.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

And it seems that many watches are sold to people who do not post pictures of them. For example, I've seen very few pictures of any of the 8 versions of the recently re-issued Boschett Cave Dweller posted anywhere (here, IG, FB).


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

WastedYears said:


> Yes, but they sold out on pre-order. I think the shipping of the 2nd run only started in January. It's possible some have not yet received their watch and that's why you're not seeing any pictures of that particular model being posted yet.


Here is Carlos' reply, verbatim: "I am afraid all are sold out from our side. Try with our South Korean Authorized dealer..."

*I* am gonna take that to mean that they are all sold out - as is the South Korean Authorized dealer, at least per their website...


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

TheGanzman said:


> Here is Carlos' reply, verbatim: "I am afraid all are sold out from our side. Try with our South Korean Authorized dealer..."
> 
> *I* am gonna take that to mean that they are all sold out - as is the South Korean Authorized dealer, at least per their website...


I am not arguing whether or not they're sold out - I know they are sold out. I am saying that it may be a bit early to see them in pictures online on or on the secondary market. The Borealis website says 'EXPECTED DELIVERY DATE: JANUARY 2019 THOUGH DELAYS MAY OCCUR'. It's in the realm of possibility that those who ordered Version B.C3 may just not have received theirs yet.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

▲▲▲ - Point taken! Actually, one just showed up on WUS in the Sales section, only w/the blue dial; I guess there's hope for me YET on the secondary market...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

A cloudy morning at the beach with my V2. Love the curved sapphire bezel.









Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Still dig this beauty. So legible. Everything fits tightly. The bezel with insert is captivating.

What would I change? Reduce the thickness by using a Miyota 90xx movement which is also high beat.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I have yet to see one of this variant here on f74:


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

A solid buy. Still getting plenty of wrist time.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I am reviving this thread to say that I still have yet to see a SINGLE example of this variant! I've been checking eBay World listings and WatchRecon ~152 times/day (I'm not kidding!), and I'm beginning to believe that I'm looking for a purple cat with a crooked tail:







I grabbed a blue version (I've prolly seen 5-6 of that variant) to tide me over, but I still want this one! Go ahead - somebody show me a wrist shot and prove me wrong!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Love the seconds hand.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Coincidentally I'm wearing the exact same model right now! Here it is on my Yellow Dog rubber 3 ring Zulu that Alex custom made to my specs; I also converted it to a Seiko SII Epson NH38 true No Date movement. It's one of my two workout/hot tub/sauna/cold plunge watches:


----------



## Bruce R (Sep 7, 2017)

Watches503 said:


> Since this morning with this one


I had that one for a few days. Couldn't wait to unload it. The biohazard symbol was so faint is to be barely perceptible. Crappy lume as well.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Bruce R said:


> I had that one for a few days. Couldn't wait to unload it. The biohazard symbol was so faint is to be barely perceptible. Crappy lume as well.


I think the biohazard design was a risk. Black lume is not great and I thought the design was a bit cartoonish.

My BGW9 version is pretty solid and easy to read in the early morning, obviously not the bezel as much, but they're kinda gimmicky - cool none the less. Overall, I still really enjoy mine and it feels solid for its price. I'd probably shave a 1mm off though. The bracelet is comfortable, although an upgraded clasp would improve it.


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------

